# Norco TRUAX 2011/2012



## Indian Summer (8. November 2010)

Der Nachfolger des Shore steht in den Startlöchern. Voraussichtlich ab Juni als Mid-Season 2011/2012-Modell
lieferbar. 2 Versionen: TRUAX Team und TRUAX 1. 

In unserem Norco-Katalog 2011 (als PDF, in rechter Spalte) findet ihr 
bereits die Specs sowie Zeichnungen. Das Warten lohnt sich auf jeden Fall.

Sobald wir Bilder aus Kanada erhalten, werden wir diese selbstverständlich posten.

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## Indian Summer (11. November 2010)

Hier eine Grafik des Truax Team.

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Indian Summer (11. November 2010)

Und noch das Truax 1...


----------



## Papa Midnight (28. Januar 2011)

Alle mal hergeschaut...
Heute gewogen und bringt 16,6 kg. Nicht ganz 100% so wie in der Liste aufgebaut, aber dafür mit Pedalen und in Größe M. Einer der schönsten Rahmen die Norco je gebaut haben. Muss man im Detail gesehen haben. Soll ab April zu bekommen sein. Ich hoffe früher...

http://matnerds.com/development/blo...ie-kanadier-prasentieren-den-neuen-freerider/


----------



## reset (28. Januar 2011)

was soll das teil denn so in etwa kosten?


----------



## Papa Midnight (30. Januar 2011)

* TRUAX Team für 4.199 EUR UVP.
    * TRUAX One für 2.699 EUR UVP.


----------



## Osyris (8. Juni 2011)

Hoffe es gibt keine Forenregel die ich übersehen hab, die es untersagt ebay links zu posten!!!


http://cgi.ebay.de/Norco-Truax-One-...I&otn=2&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=499997089313458734


----------



## Papa Midnight (8. Juni 2011)

Na spitze. Es hat ja mal voll den falschen getroffen.


----------



## rider_x (9. Juni 2011)

Ich bins auf den Dirt Masters mal Probe gefahren. Leider nur in Sichtweise des Standes. Hat mir echt zugesagt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 und selbst mein Kollege der mehr auf CC und AM Bikes steht hat sich sofort auf dem Teil wohl gefühlt. Er sagte wenn es mal was dickeres wird dann steht das Truax ganz oben auf der Liste! Auch optisch kommt es live besser rüber.


----------



## Osyris (9. Juni 2011)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Na spitze. Es hat ja mal voll den falschen getroffen.



Was willst du damit aussagen?


----------



## sundawn77 (10. Juni 2011)

Osyris schrieb:


> Was willst du damit aussagen?



schade dass es jemand gewonnen hat , der lieber geld mit macht als es selbst zu fahren
ich finde er hat es nicht verdient


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burmi98 (10. Juni 2011)

sundawn77 schrieb:


> schade dass es jemand gewonnen hat , der lieber geld mit macht als es selbst zu fahren
> ich finde er hat es nicht verdient



Da hast Du absolut Recht! Ist schade drum...


----------



## Osyris (10. Juni 2011)

was wäre denn wenn der Gewinner 1,95 Groß ist und M einfach nicht seine Größe?

Hat er dann VOLL Pech gehabt und soll sich das super schöne Rad ins Zimmer stellen und anschauen?


----------



## sundawn77 (10. Juni 2011)

Glaube der Gewinner wird schon ein Bike in seiner Größe bekommen


----------



## a$i (13. Juni 2011)

Hat jemand einen ersten Erfahrungsbericht vom Truax (one)? Was mich nach der "Pleite" vom Monarch im LT6.1 interessiert: Wie gut fährt sich der Van im Hinterbau des Truax? Muss man direkt einen neuen Dämpfer einplanen (falls ja, welcher passt besonders gut)?

Wie ist der Gesamteindruck?


----------



## Papa Midnight (14. Juni 2011)

Der Gewinner konnte sich die Größe aussuchen.


----------



## Deleted 55153 (14. Juni 2011)

wir haben es seit heute mittag im laden, wir finden es top!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (20. Juni 2011)

simonbikes schrieb:


> wir haben es seit heute mittag im laden, wir finden es top!



Nicht nur ihr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ich habe am Samstag in Köln drauf gesessen. Is ein Hammerteil das Gerät.


----------



## a$i (20. Juni 2011)

Nach zwei Tagen fränkischer Trails mit dem Truax 1 will ich das Bike nicht mehr hergeben. Auch wenn sich über die Optik streiten lässt, macht das Truax einfach nur Spaß. Der Hinterbau ist sogar mit dem Van R antriebsneutral genug, um einige km zu fahren. Mit anderen Reifen und ein paar Gramm weniger auf den Rippen würde ich auch längere Endurotouren bis 50km damit fahren. Echt ein genialer Wurf von Norco!

Ich möchte gerne die Hinterbau Performance verbessern und gleichzeitig die erste Gewichtsoptimierung durch einen neuen (Luft-) Dämpfer erreichen. Dazu bräuchte ich euren Rat:
Welcher 222/70 Luftdämpfer passt optimal in den Hinterbau?


----------



## Ciff75 (29. Juni 2011)

moin,....

ich kann nur sagen super Karre!!!!!!!!!!!!!
super Geometrie, der Dämpfer funktioniert!
der Lack ist nicht so... und die Reifen....naja. aber ansonsten will ich es auch nicht mehr hergeben!!!
Optisch auch sehr gelungen!..ich weiß ...Geschmack und so..
jetzt noch aufrüsten mit ner RS reverb und Big Betty, dann schon fertig!!!
Gruß
CS


----------



## hydrophonic (29. Juni 2011)

habe heute mein norco truax team bekommen      leider kann ich noch nicht viel dazu sagen, weil ich nur eine runde um den block gedreht habe. 

es lässt sich sehr gut pedallieren.   werde euch morgen mehr berichten.


----------



## hydrophonic (30. Juni 2011)

Ich bin heute mal mit meinem Truax Team einen Berg hochgeradelt. Es war nicht viel anstrengender wie mit meinem alten Hardtail. Beim strampeln ist es etwas träger, aber bei den Komponenten kein wunder. 
Den Kauf bereue ich auf keinen fall. Mit der Federgabel habe ich leider noch meine Probleme, da ich noch nie mit einer Luftforke zu tun hatte. Das wird sicher noch etwas dauern bis ich alles optimal eingestellt habe.

Das einzige was mich stört ist, dass meine Kind Shock i950 nicht ganz zu versenken geht. 
Das wäre für den Bikepark nicht schlecht. Es handelt sich um ca 3cm.


----------



## hydrophonic (1. Juli 2011)

Sattelstütze dürfte doch komplett im Rahmen zu versenken sein.Rohre  liegen um ein(ige) Hundertstel auseinander. Da muss mir mal einer mit der Reibahle rein. 

Der Umwerfer hat sich gelockert und hat am Bashguard geschliffen, da ein Distanzstück fehlt. Wurde anscheindend beim Zusammenbau vom Shop schlichtweg vergessen.


----------



## hydrophonic (1. Juli 2011)

noch ein Foto


----------



## Daniel12 (1. Juli 2011)

sehr geil!


----------



## Mar-shall (1. Juli 2011)

sehr nice...!!!


----------



## caiman83 (3. Juli 2011)

Sehr geiles Bike! gratuliere! Wünsche allzeit gute Fahrt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hydrophonic (3. Juli 2011)

Danke @all .

Ich war gestern im Bikepark Semmering mit meinem Arbeitstier. Echt super. 

Einzig die Reifen sind auf Schotter etwas rutschiger, als die des bisher ausgeborgten Big Hit III von Specialized.
Ich muss mal gucken was die da drauf haben.
Vielleicht war es auch nur Einbildung, da ich es als Anfänger nicht so gut beurteilen kann.


----------



## ski-grexi (4. Juli 2011)

Wirklich schöner Schlitten, welche Rahmengröße hast du da?
Sehr interessantes Radl !
Wieviel wiegts tatsächlich?


----------



## ski-grexi (4. Juli 2011)

Einzig die Reifen sind auf Schotter etwas rutschiger, als die des bisher ausgeborgten Big Hit III von Specialized.

Würd mich wundern, denn du hast die Minion von Maxxis in Super Tacky- Version aufgezogen und die zählen sicher zu den ganz ganz guten Reifen- auch bei trockenem Schotter.
Vielleicht ist es einfach grad sehr rutschig weil sehr trocken!?
Reifendruck variieren kann auch Wunder wirken- ich sag dir das nur, weil du von dir sagst du seist Anfänger- dann mußt du das nicht unbedingt wissen ;-)


----------



## hydrophonic (5. Juli 2011)

Rahmengröße ist M. Ich werde es heute mal auf die Waage stellen.


----------



## hydrophonic (9. Juli 2011)

So...ich habe heute endlich Zeit gefunden das Bike abzuwiegen. 16,6kg mit der verstellbaren Sattelstütze. 

Ich war heute wieder im Bikepark und jaaaa...auch mit so eine Bike kann es einen ordentlich auf's Maul hauen    wirklich!!


----------



## ski-grexi (11. Juli 2011)

Hoffe das schöne Radl ist heil !!!!!
16,6 ist eine Ansage!!
Mit oben genannten Reifen etc.?
Bist du schon eine Runde mit ordentlich Höhenmetern bergauf getreten? (Sagen wir 800 -1200 )
Wie schauts dabei aus?
Mir gfallt das Radl.
Ich kann mir s eh nicht kaufen,hab ja ein relativ neues das mir voll taugt, aber interessiert mich trotzdem alles;-)


----------



## hydrophonic (18. Juli 2011)

also auf die Höhenmeter bin ich noch nicht gekommen. Verbringe meine wenige Freizeit momentan doch eher im Bikepark.


----------



## Wurzelsepp (5. August 2011)

Hey ihr Truaxies,

gibts denn schon Erfahrungen mit "Tourentauglichkeit"?
Der letzte Post ist ja shcon bisl her!

weiss wer wie man den Laufradsatz einordnen kann? 
Wieviel wiegt der und was kann er ab? zB beim 1er mit Formula Naben

wuerd mich ueber Antworten freuen!

Gruesse


----------



## Ciff75 (7. August 2011)

Moin,

ich finde es überraschend tourentauglich, klar ist es kein Enduro, aber doch durchaus mit guten Klettereigenschaften und geht richtig gut nach vorne auf flachen Trails!!!!
ich bin voll begeistert!!!
bei den Laufrädern muss man schauen, was die auf dauer aushalten!!??
bisher laufen sie.....

Gruß

Ciff


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ciff75 (7. August 2011)

mein NORCO


----------



## cubxx (14. August 2011)

Leider kommt die Form von dem Rahmen auf Fotos nicht so gut rüber wie in echt.Selten habe ich einen Rahmen gesehen der so schön gearbeitet/geschweißt ist.MMN ist nur der Rahmen vom Mondraker Summum noch schöner verarbeitet und geschweißt.
Specialized,Canyon,Votec etc. kann da bei weitem nicht mithalten.

Die Fahreigenschaften vom Truax sind überragend.
Einige Parts werden noch getauscht (Lenker/Pedale/Griffe...)
Gruß Cubxx


----------



## Wurzelsepp (7. September 2011)

...


----------



## Bikedude001 (8. September 2011)

Neuigkeiten 2012:
Die Modellbezeichnungen haben sich geändert...
Das Truax Team der ersten Serie ist ab 2012 das Truax one.
Das Truax One der Ersten wird zu Truax two ...
und obendrauf gibt es dann noch das Truax LE .
Preise werden auch etwas steigen.
LE: 5499,-
One: 4499,-
Two: 2999,-
Specs gibts schon : http://www.norco.com/bikes/mountain/freeride/truax/


----------



## Datenwurm (9. September 2011)

Wird es den Rahmen auch einzeln geben?


----------



## Bikedude001 (9. September 2011)

Datenwurm schrieb:


> Wird es den Rahmen auch einzeln geben?



Die gibt es auch einzeln.
In silber wie das LE mit Fox RC4, Sattelklemme,Steuersatz und Stützte.
Kosten wird der 1699,-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (13. September 2011)

Reihe mich auch in die Riege der Truaxer ein. Echt geiles Rad. Geht erstaunlich gut hoch und bergab fühlt es sich fast wie´n DH´ler an. Bin total begeistert.


----------



## SunTzu (30. September 2011)

Hat jemand das Rahmengewicht von eien Rahmen in L ?


----------



## tschibi (17. Oktober 2011)

Welche Rahmengrösse würdet ihr bei 1.65m Körpergrösse nehmen?
Ich tendiere zu S


----------



## hydrophonic (17. Oktober 2011)

Auf jeden Fall ein S. Ich bin 180 u fahre ein M.

Sent from my Optimus 2X using Tapatalk


----------



## Indian Summer (17. Oktober 2011)

Hi tschibi

Schliessen uns hydrophonic an: S.

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## Bikedude001 (17. Oktober 2011)

Jup, unbedingt "S" .


----------



## tschibi (17. Oktober 2011)

Ich denke auch S passt perfekt...
Danke für die Hilfe

Gruzzi


----------



## eileweile (24. November 2011)

Hallo,
ich überlege mir nen Luftdämpfer ins Truax einzubauen.
Die Dämpferlänge ist 222x70mm, oder?
Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit nem Luftdämpfer?
MM passt nur n Vivid Air. Aber mit welcher compression-tune-Stufe?
Gruß
eileweile


----------



## Indian Summer (24. November 2011)

Hi eileweile

Ein Händler von uns (trailseeker.ch) hat einen Fox DHX Air verbaut. Werde ihn fragen, wie er damit zufrieden ist.

Dann hat unser Mitarbeiter Randy Andy den Vivid Air im M/M-Tune in seinem Truax/M verbaut
(Körpergewicht um die 80kg, so genau will er uns das nicht verraten - und je nach Frequenz
seiner täglichen Futter-Rituale können es gut und gerne ein paar Kilo mehr sein ;-)

Passt gemäss seinen Aussagen perfekt zur verbauten Talas, also nicht supersmooth wie ein Fox
(der dafür eher mal durchrasselt), gibt dafür ein gutes Feedback vom Untergrund und der Federweg 
kann ohne Durchschlag voll ausgenutzt werden. Er meint, dass der Vivid für seinen verspielten Fahrstil perfekt passe.

Also, werde noch Roger von Trailseeker fragen und sein Feedback hier posten.

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## eileweile (24. November 2011)

@ Indian Summer, Fritz:

Danke für die Infos.
Wie ist das denn mit der Dämpferlänge genau?
Laut Fox-Homepage gibt´s den DHX Air nur in 216x63,5mm, 222x63,5mm oder 241x76,2mm Hub.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Indian Summer (25. November 2011)

Hi eileweile

Die Masse lauten:

Einbaulänge: 222.2mm (8.75")
Hub: 69.9mm (2.75")
Buchse 1: 40.2mm/M8
Buchse 2: 22.2mm/M8

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## Trailseeker.ch (25. November 2011)

Mit dem Fox DHX Air 5.0 Kashima Coat
 funktioniert das Truax wunderbar,kann ich nur weiterempfehlen.
 Super Ansprechverhalten kein einsacken und eine gute Progression,  
 und zu all dem noch ein Pro-Pedal damit es auch Bergauf kein Wippen gibt.
Übrigens mit einem leichteren Radsatz und Tubeless-Pneus ist das Truax voll Turentauglich ( Grösse M 14,8Kg)
Roger


----------



## alf2 (5. Dezember 2011)

Welchen Laufradsatz fährst du denn?


----------



## Trailseeker.ch (5. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,

Fahre den Mavic Crossmax SX.
Super Radsatz, Preis/Leistung ist Top und sieht auch noch Sexi aus!
Gewicht: 1755g.

Roger


----------



## psycho82 (6. Dezember 2011)

Wie schwer ist der Truax-Rahmen?

Gruss

Benny


----------



## indian66 (19. Dezember 2011)

Kann mir viell. Jemand den Sattestützen-ø sagen?
Rad ist noch nich hier, aber möchte mir vorab schonmal eine Reverb besorgen...


----------



## chaz (19. Dezember 2011)

Gehe nachher mal nachmessen.


----------



## indian66 (19. Dezember 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Gehe nachher mal nachmessen.



Jonge! Schon Deinen Arm Ähhh Clavicula.
Habs glaube ich gefunden, wie Du gesagt hast 30,9


----------



## chaz (19. Dezember 2011)

Einen gesunden Arm...äh...eine gesunde Clavicula habe ich ja noch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rob1n (20. Dezember 2011)

Hi 

Hätte mal ne frage zum Truax. Sieht das nur so aus oder wird der Steuersatz nach oben kleiner? 


mfg
rob1n


----------



## indian66 (21. Dezember 2011)

Nö, der ist unten Dicker!


----------



## Bikedude001 (21. Dezember 2011)




----------



## rob1n (21. Dezember 2011)

Ahso alles klar 

Dann hat die Gabel also unten einen größeren Duchmesser als oben? Also würde eine Totem mit nem 1 1/8 Gabelschaft nicht passen?


mfg
rob1n


----------



## chaz (21. Dezember 2011)

Doch. Mit einem anderen Steuersatz.


----------



## Indian Summer (21. Dezember 2011)

Zur Klärung:

Das Norco Truax weist ein konisches Steuerrohr auf, das auch "Tapered Headtube" genannt
wird. Oben brauchst du ein Lager mit 1 1/8" Durchmesser, unten 1.5". 
Gabeln mit Tapered Steuerrohr haben genau diese beiden Durchmesser. Im Vergleich zu einer
1 1/8" Gabel ist das Steuerrohr unten also grösser im Durchmesser.

Der Grund dafür ist, dass vor allem die Brems-Steifigkeit grösser ist, die Gabel bzw. das Steuerrohr
also weniger flext.

Du kannst jedoch auch eine Gabel mit durchgehendem 1 1/8"-Steuerrohr problemlos
montieren. Dafür bietet z.B. Cane Creek Lager einzeln für unten und oben an, d.h. du
kannst dir über den Headset Fit Finder die verfügbaren Lager konfigurieren:

Headset Fit Finder

Hoffen, nun ist alles klar und du kannst dir die passenden Lager zulegen.

Frohe Festtage

Fritz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Indian Summer (21. Dezember 2011)

Habe das gleich schnell für dich eingefüllt. Hier das Ergebnis.

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## indian66 (21. Dezember 2011)

Bei soviel geballter Fachkundigkeit:
Wer weiss, wie man das casting der Totem coil entfernt?


----------



## Indian Summer (21. Dezember 2011)

Hi indian 66

Seiten 9 und 10 in diesem PDF erklären, wie die Tauchrohreinheit
entfernt wird.

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## rob1n (21. Dezember 2011)

Hey 

Danke für die Antwort . Kannte das noch nicht aber jetzt hab ichs verstanden.


mfg
rob1n


----------



## indian66 (21. Dezember 2011)

Indian Summer schrieb:


> Hi indian 66
> 
> Seiten 9 und 10 in diesem PDF erklären, wie die Tauchrohreinheit
> entfernt wird.
> ...



Geilomat, lichen Dank


----------



## Daniel12 (21. Dezember 2011)

willste ohne fahren??


----------



## indian66 (22. Dezember 2011)

Daniel12 schrieb:


> willste ohne fahren??



Nö, nur ´n bisschen gangbar machen.


----------



## Phipo_ (28. Dezember 2011)

wollts nur mal gesagt haben:

ich liebe mein Truax


----------



## indian66 (28. Dezember 2011)

Phipo_ schrieb:


> wollts nur mal gesagt haben:
> 
> ich liebe mein Truax



Jaaaaa ich auch,
Obwohl erst 3h draufgesessen!!!


----------



## Phipo_ (29. Dezember 2011)

indian66 schrieb:


> Jaaaaa ich auch,
> Obwohl erst 3h draufgesessen!!!



das kann ich von meinem nicht behaupten  es war mir mein perfekter partner dieses jahr und nachdem es letzte Woche einen großen Service erhalten hat ist es wie neu und ich brenn für die neue Saison.

wenns interessiert hier ein Paar Vids:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dqQFf_n_axA&list=UULy5R2LfpzqOhKWC5xi8q6Q&index=1&feature=plcp"]Freeridetour AllgÃ¤u      - YouTube[/nomedia]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=63O18hIPUFc&list=UULy5R2LfpzqOhKWC5xi8q6Q&index=3&feature=plcp"]Bikepark Beerfelden GrÃ¼ne Strecke Phipo Truax      - YouTube[/nomedia]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mui9x7NmeMM&feature=plcp&context=C3580b4bUDOEgsToPDskLFBXrdflpNdXROWIBHhX7F"]Bischofsmais EvilEye Phipo & Rajko      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## indian66 (29. Dezember 2011)

Phipo_ schrieb:


> das kann ich von meinem nicht behaupten  es war mir mein perfekter partner dieses jahr und nachdem es letzte Woche einen großen Service erhalten hat ist es wie neu und ich brenn für die neue Saison.
> 
> wenns interessiert hier ein Paar Vids:
> Freeridetour AllgÃ¤u      - YouTube
> ...



Lecker!!
Ich will endlich wieder Sommer!!!


----------



## indian66 (30. Dezember 2011)

Hab in meiner Bastelwut eben den Hinterbau zerlegt. 
Dummeweise weiss ich nicht mehr, wo die dicken und wo die dünnen Unterlegscheiben hinkommen zwischen Druckstreben und Dämpferwippe. 
Innen die dicken, aussen die dünneren?
Kann bitte mal jemand nachsehen?
Danke!!!


----------



## chaz (31. Dezember 2011)

Schaue gleich mal nach nach. Watt fummelst du auch daran rum?!


----------



## Phipo_ (31. Dezember 2011)

indian66 schrieb:


> Hab in meiner Bastelwut eben den Hinterbau zerlegt.
> Dummeweise weiss ich nicht mehr, wo die dicken und wo die dünnen Unterlegscheiben hinkommen zwischen Druckstreben und Dämpferwippe.
> Innen die dicken, aussen die dünneren?
> Kann bitte mal jemand nachsehen?
> Danke!!!




dick innen, Vorsicht! die abgerunde Seite aufs Lager 
dünne außen


----------



## indian66 (31. Dezember 2011)

Danke!
Dann hab ichs ja intuitiv richtig gemacht. 
Allen einen guten Rutsch und feinste Trails für 2012!


----------



## serkan kargi (1. Januar 2012)

frohes neues alle zusammen.
meine frage passt nicht ganz hier rein aber brauch hilfe bei der dämpfer wahl für mein 2009 er shore.orginal ist ein dhx5 coil drin.welchen luftdämpfer sollte ich nehmen hatte an marzochi roco air wc oder tst gedacht.


----------



## Wurzelsepp (10. Januar 2012)

Hi alle,

wollte ma fragen wer alles ne Rockshox Reverb an seinem Truax hat.
bin da ganz heiss drauf, weiss nur nicht welche der beiden Laengen da passen koennte.

Gruesse


----------



## indian66 (11. Januar 2012)

Wurzelsepp schrieb:


> Hi alle,
> 
> wollte ma fragen wer alles ne Rockshox Reverb an seinem Truax hat.
> bin da ganz heiss drauf, weiss nur nicht welche der beiden Laengen da passen koennte.
> ...



Bin 191cm und hab die 380mm das reicht so gerade. 
Auch die Schlauchverlegung ist nicht gerade toll von rechts am Oberrohr nach links am Stützenkopf. 
Ausserdem schleift die Leitung im eingefahr. Zustand an der Wippe.


----------



## Phipo_ (11. Januar 2012)

indian66 schrieb:


> Bin 191cm und hab die 380mm das reicht so gerade.
> Auch die Schlauchverlegung ist nicht gerade toll von rechts am Oberrohr nach links am Stützenkopf.
> Ausserdem schleift die Leitung im eingefahr. Zustand an der Wippe.




hab ne reverb dran. die lange version funktionier einwandfrei. die zugverlegung kann man super hinbekommen wenn man die reverb 360° verdreht. knickt nicht ab, stört nicht, man kann die sattelstange ohne probleme weiter raus oder rein machen. bei dedarf kann ich auch mal ein bild machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## indian66 (11. Januar 2012)

Phipo_ schrieb:


> hab ne reverb dran. die lange version funktionier einwandfrei. die zugverlegung kann man super hinbekommen wenn man die reverb 360° verdreht. knickt nicht ab, stört nicht, man kann die sattelstange ohne probleme weiter raus oder rein machen. bei dedarf kann ich auch mal ein bild machen



Wenn Du mal ein Bild vom Sattelkopf einstellen kannst wär das super


----------



## Wurzelsepp (12. Januar 2012)

380mm ist die kleine, oder?
bin 1,79m, da sollte die ja dann auch zum Marathon fahren reichen? ;O)..
hab die original bis auf 1cm zur max-Markierung draussen.
werd am WE mal ausmessen

sollte halt auch noch weit versenkbar sein...

ein Bild der Leitungsverlegung wuerd mich auch ma interessieren!

Gruesse!


----------



## Phipo_ (12. Januar 2012)

Servus miteinander,

hier die versprochene Leitungsverlegung. Kann ich wirklich nur empfehlen. Seitlich rechts am Oberrohr sind die mitgelieferten Schlaufen angebracht so das sich der Zug bewegen kann. Den Rest seht ihr ja. Bei Fragen Meldung machen.


----------



## chaz (12. Januar 2012)

Wenn funzt, ist es ja okay. Aber optisch :kotz:


----------



## indian66 (13. Januar 2012)

Hmmm diese Wickeltechnik kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Da scheuert und klappert die Leitund doch am Rahmen rum. Warum nicht ganz normal verlegen?


----------



## chaz (13. Januar 2012)

Kühlschlange.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## indian66 (13. Januar 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> kühlschlange.



:d


----------



## Wurzelsepp (13. Januar 2012)

hmm..ich glaub, ich warte mal auf die Kind Shock Lev..soll ja bald rauskommen...

bin ma auf Preise gespannt..


----------



## Phipo_ (13. Januar 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Kühlschlange.



 sieht vielleicht dumm aus aber funktioniert einwandfrei und das ist mir ehrlich wichtiger!


----------



## Phipo_ (13. Januar 2012)

indian66 schrieb:


> Hmmm diese Wickeltechnik kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Da scheuert und klappert die Leitund doch am Rahmen rum. Warum nicht ganz normal verlegen?



jetzt hab ich dein post übersehen.

weil die leitung dann nicht sauber liegt. entweder sie verklemmt sich in der wippe, streift am hinterrad oder wirft so ne beule, dass es noch beschissener aussieht. 
ich tu halt je nach berg die komplette reverb auch noch en stück rausziehen und wenns bergab geht komplett rein. 

---> beste Lösung: "die Kühlschlange"


----------



## indian66 (20. Januar 2012)

Weiss Jemand wofür die schwarze imbusschraube SW6 im Unterrohr kurz vorm Innenlager ist??


----------



## kasimir2 (20. Januar 2012)

Ersatzschraube Schaltauge

Gruß,
Marc


----------



## indian66 (20. Januar 2012)

kasimir2 schrieb:


> Ersatzschraube Schaltauge
> 
> Gruß,
> Marc



Neee, wie Geil!


----------



## Phipo_ (21. Januar 2012)

indian66 schrieb:


> Neee, wie Geil!



in der tat sehr geil, hab ich schon auf mitten auf dem trail gebraucht


----------



## Wurzelsepp (21. Januar 2012)

hey..

hab mal wieder tierisch Langeweile udn bin am Schnußen, was ich dem Truax noch gutes tun koennte
habt ihr noch ideen zum Tunen eines Truax?

da ich nemmer soo viel und extrem rumhuepfen moechte (also eher Enduren anstatt Freeriden), waeren ein paar Kilo weniger fein..aber wo absprecken um nicht das schoene Fahrwerk (Totem RC und Van R beim Truax 1) zu kastrieren?

Ne Remote Sattelstuetze sollte ja schon dran kommen, was ja unguenstig ist. ABer ich glaub das ist ein MUSS?

nun sind mir ein paar Ideen gekommen:
- DHX 5 Air mir Propedal..habt ihr ja schon bisl angesprochen...macht Propedal sinn? oder wuerde ein DHX4 coil mit Highspeeddruckstufe schon reichen?..wenn nciht dann ja eher den Vivid Air....

Pro Airdaempfer: fast um die haelfet leichter und besser ans Fahrergewicht anpassbar 

Contra: ich kenn von anderen Radels mit anderen Geometrien ein ekelhaftes durchrasseln durch den Federweg mit air Daempfern (Lufttypisch ne flache Steigung der Kennlinie bis zur Progression), oder beim entsprechenden Kompensieren mit hoerherem Druck einen bockigen Hinterbau ...  waere das beim Truax aehnlich?.. 


-Umbau der Totem auf Air?..hab noch nie ne Airgabel gefahren und weiss echt nicht wie das ist...gibts da auch ein Durchrasseln? wird die Gabel auch bockiger?

-Laufradsatz: Weiss wer, was der LRS vom Truax 1 wiegt?..hab keine Waage da...subjektiv fand ich den fast leichter als den silbernen Deemax?!
Crossmax SX faend cih ja mega, aber bei nur eventuellen 200 Gramm Ersparnis sind mir 500 eus zu viel.

-Komponenten:
am Truax 1 ist die X7 Gruppe verbaut...ich glaub da was zu upgraden macht nur fuer den Erbsenzaehler Sinn?

ansonsten faellt mir nix ein um bisl Endurofeeling in den Freerider zu bringen

nun schiesst ma los, was eure Erfahrungen und Meinungen sind!!

Gruesse


----------



## Phipo_ (21. Januar 2012)

ich hab die motox kurbel (defekt) raus und eine deutlich leichtere xt kurbel drin.

wenn du es halt leichter machen willst ist ein luftdämpfer und evt ne leichtere luftgabel denkbar. wenn du mehr pedalieren willst macht ein pro pedal für mich schon sinn, da der hinterbau mit dem van r schon ein bissle wippt. ist halt fürs runterfahren ausgelegt. 
weiteres potenzial zum abspecken hat ein leichterer laufradsatz reinmachen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (22. Januar 2012)

Vom Anspruchverhalten her, würde ich bei der Totem Coil bleiben. Der LRS ist für einen Enduro/Freeride LRS schon okay (genaues Gewicht kann ich dir nicht sagen). Habe aber schwerere LRS im Keller. Viel Gewicht kann man an der Feder sparen. Stahl raus, Titan rein. Kostet aber etwas... Und bei der Gabel kann man mit einer gekürzten Fox-Titanfeder auch noch etwas Gewicht sparen.

Edit: Für Endutotouren reicht oft auch ein Kettenblatt aus; also ein Umbau auf 1x9 (spart Umwerfer, Shifter, das kleine Kettenblatt, etc.). Dazu noch ein kurzes Schaltwerk.


----------



## indian66 (23. Januar 2012)

Noch ne rookie frage:
Wie geht der Dämpfer oben raus, bzw wie geht die Platte rechts ab?


----------



## chaz (23. Januar 2012)

Keine Ahnung. Mach mal den Tester! Muss meinen auch bald ausbauen. Wie lang ist denn die Schraube. Kann es sein, dass die "Platte" die Hülse der ganzen Geschichte ist? Also quasi Schraube ein paar Umdrehungen anlösen und dann die Hülse damit nach rechts rausschlagen?


----------



## Trailseeker.ch (23. Januar 2012)

Tuning:Truax

-Laufradsatz spart einiges an Gewicht ( z.b. Mavic Crossmax SX ca.1755g.)
-Luftdämpfer,Super ansprechverhalten, kein einsacken, und das Pro Pedal macht absolut  sinn  damit du wie ein Wiesel den Berg rauf fährst (z.b. Fox DHX Air)
-Luftfedergabel ist leicht und hat auch ein super ansprechverhalten und kann genau auf das Fahrergewicht abgestimmt werden, ohne eine Feder zu wechseln. Fox 36 RC2 Funktioniert wunderbar ist natürlich eine Preisfrage!!

Dämpfer-demontage: Schraube ein paar Umdrehungen an lösen und dann die Hülse damit nach rechts rausschlagen.(mit Gefühl rausschlagen!/ genau so funktioniert es!)


 Viel spass beim Tunig


Roger


----------



## chaz (23. Januar 2012)

Trailseeker.ch schrieb:


> -Luftfedergabel ist leicht und hat auch *ein super ansprechverhalten*



Na ja.....   

Und auf einen Dämpfer mit ProPedal würde ich lieber komplett verzichten. Mindert das Ansprechverhalten doch deutlich. Interessant wäre noch das Gewicht des serienmäßigen LRS (kennt den einer?). Der dürfte aber unwesentlich schwerer sein als der Mavic Crossmax SX.


----------



## indian66 (23. Januar 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Muss meinen auch bald ausbauen.


Was´n los mit Deinem Dämpfer nach so´n paar km?


----------



## chaz (23. Januar 2012)

indian66 schrieb:


> Was´n los mit Deinem Dämpfer nach so´n paar km?



Habe günstig ´ne andere Feder geschossen. Und was ist bei dir?


----------



## indian66 (23. Januar 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Habe günstig ´ne andere Feder geschossen. Und was ist bei dir?



Winterliche Bastelwut.
Titan?


----------



## chaz (23. Januar 2012)

indian66 schrieb:


> Titan?



Si.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## indian66 (24. Januar 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Si.


Moin!
Pah Leichtbau, Weichei!


----------



## chaz (24. Januar 2012)

Der Fahrer ist halt zu schwer.


----------



## indian66 (24. Januar 2012)

Werde in Kürze Kunststoffbuchsen beim Wingover bestellen. 
Willste auch welche?
Die haben selbst dem canyon Ansprechverhalten beigebracht.


----------



## chaz (24. Januar 2012)

Über das Ansprechverhalten kann ich eigentlich nicht meckern. Was kostet denn der Spaß?


----------



## indian66 (24. Januar 2012)

Beim nerve hats ca 40 incl Bolzen und ALU Hülsen gekostet. 
Werds mal anfragen.


----------



## chaz (24. Januar 2012)

Mach mal. Vielleicht klinke ich mich dann ein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurzelsepp (25. Januar 2012)

hmm..Titan ist auch was feines... gut Stoeffsche ;O)

nach laaangem schnußen belass ichs doch lieber bei ner schoenen Feder hinten und vorne und den 17 kilos..glaub, wenn man das Wippen weg bekommt, klappert das mit dem Berg hoch wieseln auch besser ^^

hab in nem andere Fred was ueber den Marzocchi STS daempfer gefunden..schade, dass es den nicht in 222x70mm gibbet...von der Funktion her waer er direkt mein ^^
wie sehen denn die Druckstufen von RC4 , Roco WC nud Vivid aus? wie hart kann man die einstellen?..hat da wer Erfahrungen?... hab hier ja noch nen Evolver ISX6 rumfliegen in 222, bei dem merk ich aber iwi nix an der Druckstufe..weder Low noch High



Gruess euch


----------



## chaz (26. Januar 2012)

Ich finde, dass der Hinterbau eigentlich bergauf (nicht in der Ebene) relativ ruhig ist. Nur im Wiegetritt zieht man den Dämpfer ordentlich zusammen. Mit mehr Druckstufe würde das Heck wahrscheinlich auch unkomfortabler werden. Wenn würde wohl ´ne ordentliche LS-Druckstufe Sinn machen. Vielleicht wäre das etwas (viel Spaß beim Einstellen): http://www.jehlebikes.de/manitou-swinger-spv-6way-daempfer-coil.html


----------



## indian66 (26. Januar 2012)

Ich finde das Wippen ehrlich gesagt absolut unproblematisch. Merkt man gar nicht. Deutlich weniger als beim canyon nerve am mit Plattform jedenfalls. Und ich bin eig. da schon sensibel. 
Viell liegts aber auch daran, dass ich nen sauberen runden Tritt habe. Wen wunderts, als alter roadie mit klickies.  ;-)


----------



## Indian Summer (26. Januar 2012)

Rider: Dario
Bike: Truax 1
Foto: bluepix.ch


----------



## indian66 (26. Januar 2012)

Hammerpic


----------



## Wurzelsepp (26. Januar 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Ich finde, dass der Hinterbau eigentlich bergauf (nicht in der Ebene) relativ ruhig ist. Nur im Wiegetritt zieht man den Dämpfer ordentlich zusammen. Mit mehr Druckstufe würde das Heck wahrscheinlich auch unkomfortabler werden. Wenn würde wohl ´ne ordentliche LS-Druckstufe Sinn machen. Vielleicht wäre das etwas (viel Spaß beim Einstellen): http://www.jehlebikes.de/manitou-swinger-spv-6way-daempfer-coil.html



oha..Manitou..never ever !! 
ich finds ja auch ganz gut..nur was zum Tunen muss her!! ^^..oder - wenn man das Bild sieht - endlich nochma ein WE ohne stroehmenden Regen!!


----------



## chaz (26. Januar 2012)

Warum kein Manitou?


----------



## Wurzelsepp (26. Januar 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Warum kein Manitou?



bis jetzt mal keine guten Erfahrungen mit gemacht. 

aber das ist ja eh immer mehr oder weniger ein Glaubenskrieg.


----------



## chaz (26. Januar 2012)

Ich kann nur das Gegenteil berichten. Die Sherman, die ich hatte, lief absolut klasse (war allerdings auch gepimpt by Akira). Habe auch an zwei verschiedenen Rädern 4-Way Swinger Coil gehabt. Konnte, bis auf die längere Einstellprozedur, nicht klagen. Hätte da keine Hemmungen wieder etwas von Manitou zu fahren. Aber jedem das Seine....   Ich würde z.B. nie wieder ´ne Luftgabel von Fox fahren wollen.

Edit: Titanfedern für MZ gibt bei http://www.cosmicsports.de/


----------



## Wurzelsepp (31. Januar 2012)

ei jeder hat so seine Erfahrungen , denk ich...

hab ne 2003 er Black an meinem hardtail und den Evolver am Torque...apropos..koennt den Evolver ma aufs Truax bauen..hab da noch einen ueber..is ja auch ein 222x70er.....was fuer Buchsen braeucht ich denn da und wo bekommt man die her?

so..war am WE mal ne kleine Schlammtour machen..hier ma ein Bildchen von meinem Truax: sieht aus wie alle andern auch 


Gruesse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (6. Februar 2012)

Wurzelsepp schrieb:


> ei jeder hat so seine Erfahrungen , denk ich...
> 
> hab ne 2003 er Black an meinem hardtail und den Evolver am Torque...apropos..koennt den Evolver ma aufs Truax bauen..hab da noch einen ueber..is ja auch ein 222x70er.....was fuer Buchsen braeucht ich denn da und wo bekommt man die her?
> 
> ...



Wenn du die Grösse der Buchsen weisst melde dich hier bei dem. Den Kann ich dir nur empfehlen.

http://huber-bushings.com/


Grüsse MIcha


----------



## alf2 (6. Februar 2012)

Wurzelsepp schrieb:


> hab in nem andere Fred was ueber den Marzocchi STS daempfer gefunden..schade, dass es den nicht in 222x70mm gibbet...von der Funktion her waer er direkt mein ^^



Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass du den Marzocchi Roco Air TST R meinst. Den gibts schon in dieser Länge, zumindest tauchen auf e-bay.com immer wieder Längen auf, die es offiziell gar nicht gibt. Hier z.B:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/2011-Marzoc...Cycling_Parts_Accessories&hash=item27aae4587c

Ich hab mir vor kurzem auf e-bay.com auch einen geschossen und bin von der Funktion her sehr zufrieden damit. 

Hier gibts ein Foto: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9130643&postcount=34

Mit meinem Hinterbau harmoniert er viel besser als der DHX Air, den ich vorher drinnen hatte.

kein Durchrauschen mehr
nutzt den gesamten Federweg (der DHX ist immer durchgerauscht und der letzte cm war nie nutzbar)
über den Luftdruck im Piggy lässt sich die Progression gut steuern
Ist einfacher abzustimmen als der DHX


----------



## indian66 (10. Februar 2012)

Kann mir Jemand auf die schnelle die Hinterbaubreite vom Truax nennen? 142 oder 135?


----------



## Indian Summer (10. Februar 2012)

Hi indian66

Am Truax ist das Syntace X-12-System in 142mm Breite verbaut.

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## indian66 (10. Februar 2012)

Danke Fritz


----------



## chaz (10. Februar 2012)

Du traust mir nicht, wa?


----------



## indian66 (10. Februar 2012)

Ooh aber immer doch  
Habs messen gestern vergessen...


----------



## chaz (10. Februar 2012)

Tzzz...nicht messen, sondern auf der Norco-Seite schauen.   Aber der Herr traut mir ja nicht. Pöh!


----------



## indian66 (13. Februar 2012)

Ist ja gut Schätzchen, bei Gelegenheit gibts auch wieder Streicheleinheiten.  (Mi Regen-NR?)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raga (27. Februar 2012)

Hi!

Ich hätte eine Frage an alle Truax Besitzer:

Ich habe vor mir im Zukunft ein Truax II zuzulegen, nur bin ich etwas unschlüssig was die die Rahmengröße angeht. Ich bin 181 cm groß bei 75kg! Bin vor kurzem auf einem M Probe gesessen und fand es eigentlich ganz okay! Ein L konnte ich aber bis jetzt nirgends auftreiben! Unschlüssig bin ich deshalb, weil ich das Bike auch ab und zu zum ein wenig bergauf fahren nutzen will und es daher nicht auschließlich für den Park gedacht ist! Dafür wäre dann wohl die L-Variante wiederum eher mehr geeignet!
Was denkt ihr???


----------



## chaz (27. Februar 2012)

Mit Größe M solltest du klarkommen. Bin selber 184 cm und fahre M und komme damit gut bergauf.


----------



## Phipo_ (27. Februar 2012)

@raga:

wenn du in der nähe von Stuttgart wohnst könntest du im märz beide Größen umsonst testen: Freeridemountain hat im März Testwochen.  
check mal:
http://bnb-freerideshop.de/2012/02/08/freeride-mountain-sommersaion-ausfahrten/


----------



## Daniel12 (1. März 2012)

Phipo_ schrieb:


> @raga:
> 
> wenn du in der nähe von Stuttgart wohnst könntest du im märz beide Größen umsonst testen: Freeridemountain hat im März Testwochen.
> check mal:
> http://bnb-freerideshop.de/2012/02/08/freeride-mountain-sommersaion-ausfahrten/



meinst Du kostenlos oder umsonst?


----------



## Indian Summer (1. März 2012)

Gratis...


----------



## raga (1. März 2012)

Hört sich nicht schlecht an, aber 450km pro Strecke sind mir dann wahrscheinlich doch zu viel! 
Danke trotzdem!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurzelsepp (1. März 2012)

hiho !!

hab heut festgestellt, dass die Hauptlager beim meinem Truax locker sind (ich hoffe, nicht zu spaet ;-)...Hat wer schone rfahrungen damit, das Hauptlager festzuziehen ohne die Kurbel abzumachen? Waer super, wenn da ein Trick etc gaebe, bin naemlich echt faul!

Gruesse


----------



## chaz (1. März 2012)

Meinst du das untere Lager des Hinterbaus?


----------



## Wurzelsepp (1. März 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Meinst du das untere Lager des Hinterbaus?



Jap...linke Seite kommt man ja gut dran, aber zum Kontern mussi an die rechte Seite


----------



## Wurzelsepp (1. März 2012)

Wurzelsepp schrieb:


> Jap...linke Seite kommt man ja gut dran, aber zum Kontern mussi an die rechte Seite



hab jetzt nach der Tour heut nicht wirklich draufgeschaut, nur ob man mim Imbus drankommt oder nciht.....es klappert an der Stelle halt (Lagerspiel?)...hoffe es ist nix ausgeschlagen?!....


----------



## chaz (2. März 2012)

Da wirst du wohl mal flott die Kurbel ausbauen müssen.


----------



## indian66 (2. März 2012)

Dauert ja auch genau nur 45 Sekunden oder 3 Schrauben


----------



## Wurzelsepp (2. März 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Da wirst du wohl mal flott die Kurbel ausbauen müssen.




jap..dauerte nur ne Minute die Kurbel runter zu holen und Hinterbau ist wieder fest. Ne 450er Feder ist nun auch drinne (Winterspeck . 


Gruesse und ein Bike-reiches WE!


----------



## hydrophonic (5. März 2012)

Wurzelsepp schrieb:


> jap..dauerte nur ne Minute die Kurbel runter zu holen und Hinterbau ist wieder fest. Ne 450er Feder ist nun auch drinne (Winterspeck .
> 
> 
> Gruesse und ein Bike-reiches WE!




wieviel kg wiegst du?   hab mir heute auch eine 450er in mein truax team eingebaut. leider kann ich es erst am wochenende testen. ich wiege 85kg. 

lg


----------



## Wurzelsepp (5. März 2012)

hydrophonic schrieb:


> wieviel kg wiegst du?   hab mir heute auch eine 450er in mein truax team eingebaut. leider kann ich es erst am wochenende testen. ich wiege 85kg.
> 
> lg



passt!!

hab etwa 82kg ohne Ausruestung....und hab nun schon ein paar Ausritte gemacht, fuehlt sich vieeel besser an, obwohl es bei nem kleinen 80 cm Drop auch schon knapp wurde..der ist aber auch fast ins Flat...denk es ist OK...

und in die Totem hab ich mir eine Gelbe Feder mit 3 Spacern (bis 72Kg) reingebaut. Fand die Medum recht Hart und Sag war im Stehn gerade so 20%...Aber das team hat glaub die Talas drinne?

hab auch nun Buchsen fuer den Evolver...falls ich ma Langeweile hab, werd ich den ma testen 

Gruesse


----------



## hydrophonic (8. März 2012)

danke für deine antwort. ich werde die feder hoffentlich am wochenende testen können, wenn meine gesundheit wieder zu mir findet. 

ich habe gestern vom mechaniker erfahren, dass mein lager ausgeschlagen ist. angeblich  das mittlere lager (das große) der wippe. 

hat einer von euch zufällig eine partlist die er mir mailen könnte bzw ahnung welche lager da reingehören und wo ich die herbekomme. 
sollten doch normale industrielager sein oder? zumindest hoffe ich das, denn ich bin aus wien und da ist norco ein fremdwort.

ich habe um ehrlich zu sein noch nichts zerlegt. wollte erst mal fragen ob jemand ahnung davon hat.


lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikedude001 (8. März 2012)

hydrophonic schrieb:


> danke für deine antwort. ich werde die feder hoffentlich am wochenende testen können, wenn meine gesundheit wieder zu mir findet.
> 
> ich habe gestern vom mechaniker erfahren, dass mein lager ausgeschlagen ist. angeblich  das mittlere lager (das große) der wippe.
> 
> ...


 
Das sind normale Industriekugellager.
Auf den Lagern steht eine Nummer 61xxx. Kannst du überall bestellen. Kosten auch nicht viel z.B. bei http://www.ekugellager.de .
Würde Gute bestellen z.B. SKF


----------



## hydrophonic (8. März 2012)

@Bikedude001

du bist meine held    danke.

nur eine frage noch... sind die lager eingepresst? brauche ich da spezialwerkzeug um diese zu entfernen?
wenn ja, wie nennt sich dieses werkzeug? 

lg


----------



## hydrophonic (8. März 2012)

nachdem ich an der wippe die schrauben nachgezogen habe, ist das spiel weg  

es hat sich bei mir echt nur um eine sich lockernde verschraubung gehandelt.


----------



## Indian Summer (8. März 2012)

hydrophonic schrieb:


> nachdem ich an der wippe die schrauben nachgezogen habe, ist das spiel weg
> 
> es hat sich bei mir echt nur um eine sich lockernde verschraubung gehandelt.



Hi

Es empfiehlt sich, die Schrauben regelmässig zu kontrollieren. Durch die heftigen Vibrationen können sich 
diese lösen. Wir verwenden deshalb immer mittelfesten Loctite für alle Rahmen-Verschraubungen.

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## hydrophonic (8. März 2012)

ich weiß... das war etwas dumm von mir.  ich habs jetzt auch schon festgemacht und loctite ist auch drinnen.

die lager hab ich mir trotzdem mal aufgeschrieben, um mich da mal schlau zu machen, wo es diese im notfall zu bestellen gibt.
Bezeichnung ist "Enduro 6902LLumax".


----------



## Indian Summer (8. März 2012)

hydrophonic schrieb:


> die lager hab ich mir trotzdem mal aufgeschrieben, um mich da mal schlau zu machen, wo es diese im notfall bestellen kann.
> Bezeichnung ist "Enduro 6902LLumax".



Hi hydrophonic

Entscheidend sind die 4 Zahlen "6902". Die Standard-Rillenkugellager für einreihige Lager führt für 
6902 ein Lager mit 15 mm Bohrung, 29 mm Aussendurchmesser und 7 mm Breite auf. 6902 2RS bedeutet, dass 
das Lager von beiden Seiten mit Plastik-Dichtungen geschützt ist, 6902 2Z sind Metallscheiben als Dichtungen.

Hier ist ein Link zu einer solchen Masstabelle, ist auch für andere Fälle äusserst hilfreich.

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## milhouse (20. März 2012)

Hallo, 

ich muss leider auch mal die Frage wegen der Größe stellen.
Bin 175cm bei ca. 70kg und fahre im Moment ein Morewood Shova LT in Gr. S.

Würde mir gerne einen Truax Rahmenkit bestellen und weiß nicht ob S oder M.

Ich hab irgendwo mal gelesen das bei 175cm M super paßt. Aber wenn ich mir die Geometriedaten anschaue bin ich mir da nicht so sicher...

Shova in S (gibts nur S und L): 
# Lenkwinkel: 66°
# Sitzwinkel: 66°
# Sitzrohr: 400mm
# Oberrohr: 560mm
# Kettenstrebe: 430mm 

Und das Truax in M hat ja eine Sitzrohrlänge von 445mm (S 405mm) und Oberrohr von 587mm (S 567mm) was beim Shova schon fast der L entsprechen würde?

Fahre mit dem Shova im Park oder eben mit Liftunterstützung, aber benutze es eben auch regelmässig zum Bergauf fahren (bis so 700-800hm).

Kann mir vielleicht jemand eine Tip geben ob S oder M? Kanns leider bei mir in der Gegend nirgends Probefahren bzw. Anschauen.

Merci
milhouse


----------



## Berghase (21. März 2012)

Hallo milhouse,

ich fahre das Truax in der Grösse M und ich bin auch 175cm.

Das Truax M hat einen kleineren Radstand als mein SX Trail (in M von 2009) und den grösseren als das Remedy in 17,5. Das Truax M ist also nicht zu gross für ein M. Nur die Sitzrohrlänge ist beim Truax etwas länger, aber vorallem ist die Sattelstütze Einstecktiefe sehr begrenzt. Als ich letztes Jahr mein Truax gekauft habe, habe ich es nur genommen, als mir der Händler gleich auch noch das Sattelrohr unten ausgerieben hat. So konnte ich die KS Stütze montieren und den ganzen Verstellbereich von 125mm nützen.

Ich fahre mit dem Truax auch Touren und ich finde es passt alles. Nur die Stahlfeder habe ich durch eine weichere getauscht.

Gruss


----------



## milhouse (21. März 2012)

Berghase schrieb:


> Hallo milhouse,
> 
> ich fahre das Truax in der Grösse M und ich bin auch 175cm.
> 
> ...



Danke für die Info, dann wird das S wohl doch zu klein werden. Fürs Park fahren ja OK, aber auf Touren zusammengeknüllt draufsitzen mag ich auch ned...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kasimir2 (21. März 2012)

@ milhouse,

bin bei 1,70m auch mit einem M unterwegs.
Fahre auch recht tourenlastig mit vielen HM
und komme eigentlich ganz gut zurecht.
"Eigentlich" weil ich so modernes Zeug
nicht wirklich gewohnt bin, komme mehr
aus der Classic-Ecke.

Vorbau ist mir manchmal etwas kurz, werde
wohl mal was mit 60 oder 70 mm ausprobieren.
Aber nur weil ich manchmal das Gefühl habe
etwas "gestaucht" zu sitzen, klettern kann
das Rad auch mit dem originalen 50 mm
Vorbau sehr gut.

Gruß,
Marc


----------



## milhouse (22. März 2012)

Danke Marc, dann wirds wohl eher ein M Rahmen werden....

Selbst für den Park (wo ja eher ein kurzes, wendiges Bike besser ist) wird dann das M ausreichen...

Gruß
milhouse


----------



## Phipo_ (22. März 2012)

milhouse schrieb:


> Danke Marc, dann wirds wohl eher ein M Rahmen werden....
> 
> Selbst für den Park (wo ja eher ein kurzes, wendiges Bike besser ist) wird dann das M ausreichen...
> 
> ...



Hey Milhouse,

wenn du im Süden wohnst könntest du ein M Testfahren. Freeridemountain hat gerade Testwochen und diverse Truax da. Check mal:
http://bnb-freerideshop.de/2012/02/...stwochen-jetzt-2012er-bikes-im-gelande-teste/

Rein haun


----------



## alf2 (22. März 2012)

Ich frage mich auch gerade ob S oder M.
Bin 1,72m und fahre ein GT Sanction in S (Oberrohrlänge 575, d.h. genau zwischen S und M bei Norco). Bei Marken wie Specialized oder Giant sind mir die bikes in Größe S zu klein, andererseits gibt es auch einige Marken wie auch GT wo mir M zu groß ist. Habe leider vor Ort keine Möglichkeit zum Probefahren. Einsatz: Touren und Park!


----------



## milhouse (22. März 2012)

alf2 schrieb:


> Ich frage mich auch gerade ob S oder M.
> Bin 1,72m und fahre ein GT Sanction in S (Oberrohrlänge 575, d.h. genau zwischen S und M bei Norco). Bei Marken wie Specialized oder Giant sind mir die bikes in Größe S zu klein, andererseits gibt es auch einige Marken wie auch GT wo mir M zu groß ist. Habe leider vor Ort keine Möglichkeit zum Probefahren. Einsatz: Touren und Park!



Ich komm zwar ausm Süden, aber leider die andere Ecke. Kurz vor der Grenze zu Salzburg.
Aber ich werd schon irgendwo eines zum Probesitzen finden....

Danke trotzdem
milhouse


----------



## indian66 (22. März 2012)

Meine VR-Nabe macht neuerdings Klappergeräusche. (Formula)
Hat Jemand nen Link zu Montage/Wartungsunterlagen?
bzw. wie geht die VR Nabe auseinander?
(Die Formula-HP ist leider sehr sparsam)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daniel12 (22. März 2012)

schmeiss die raus, sind bekannt dafür dass die nicht so lange halten...

btw ich hätt noch nen kompletten LRS für Dich, dann kannste der originalen als Ersatz lassen und so.

meld Dich einfach mal... Jonge


----------



## chaz (22. März 2012)

Gib mir. Habe schon mehrere gemacht.


----------



## Wurzelsepp (25. März 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Ich kann nur das Gegenteil berichten. Die Sherman, die ich hatte, lief absolut klasse (war allerdings auch gepimpt by Akira). Habe auch an zwei verschiedenen Rädern 4-Way Swinger Coil gehabt. Konnte, bis auf die längere Einstellprozedur, nicht klagen. Hätte da keine Hemmungen wieder etwas von Manitou zu fahren. Aber jedem das Seine....   Ich würde z.B. nie wieder ´ne Luftgabel von Fox fahren wollen.
> 
> Edit: Titanfedern für MZ gibt bei http://www.cosmicsports.de/




ich revidiere, der ISX6 macht sich echt im Truax um Welten besser als im Torque 2009!!

....keine Ahnung warum!.. Hatte ihn nun 2-3 Enduro Touren drin, war echt klasse..... beim Pedalieren blieb er bisl im Losbrechmoment haengen, Wurzeln hat er foermlich glatt gebuegelt und trotzdem hat er an meinem kleinen Droepchen noch nen halben cm Hub uebrig....Muss den Daempfer aber erstma warten, da er a weng Luft verliert.







Gruess euch und schoenen Bike SOnntag!


----------



## chaz (25. März 2012)

Wurzelsepp schrieb:


> ich revidiere, der ISX6 macht sich echt im Truax um Welten besser als im Torque 2009!!


Der Hinterbau an sich ist ja auch um einiges besser. Bin jedes Mal neu begeistert vom Truax.


----------



## raga (29. März 2012)

Hi!

Weiß zufällig jemand von euch einen Shop der ein Norco Truax 2 in Gr. M auf Lager hat!

Hab schon überall gesucht und keines aufgetrieben!!! Anscheinend ist es komplett ausverkauft und auch nicht mehr nachbestellbar!!!

Wär für einen Tipp dankbar!!!


----------



## JKanzinger (7. April 2012)

Taddaaa nächste Woche trudelt endlich das Truax 2 ein )

Was habt ihr geändert?
Da ich mit dem Truax auch mal 1000hm bergauf "muss" hab ich bis jetzt folgendes ins Auge gefasst.

Laufräder: Mavic Crossmax SX (nicht der stabilste aber SEHR günstig von nem bekannten bekommen)

Reverb Sattelstütze (eh klar) 

Antrieb werd ich wohl auf 2x10 umbauen (Sram X9,XO) da ich fast alles dafür da habe und das slx zeug runter soll.

Kurbel evtl noch der Wechsel auf was leichteres.

Was macht sonst noch sinn?

UND nein die Stahlfederelemente geb ich nicht her


----------



## chaz (7. April 2012)

1000 Hm hoch geht auch mit der Serienausstattung. Das Rad klettert auch so sehr gut. Teuer, aber gibt ordentliche Gewichtsersparnis: Titanfeder.


----------



## JKanzinger (9. April 2012)

An die Titanfeder hab ich auch schon gedacht, taugen eigentl die "billigfedern" von ebay was? Hab schon von ein paar gelesen die ne Titan Feder für unter 100 haben und top zufrieden sind 

Wie ich mich wie ein kleines Kind an Ostern und Weihnachten zusammen auf das Bike freue!

Wie "schwer" ist denn die moto X Kurbel konnte dazu nix im netz finden? Hab noch ne X0 samt lager hier liegen denk mal die muss da drauf


----------



## Phipo_ (9. April 2012)

hab die motox kurbel getauscht weil ich ein kurbelarm verbogen habt  hab ne xt kurbel reingemacht und die ist deutlich! leichter...


----------



## chaz (9. April 2012)

Herstellerangabe waren 1095 Gramm inkl. Innenlager, wenn ich mich nicht irre. Mit den Billigfedern kenne ich mich nicht aus. Habe hier im Bikemarkt eine günstige von Nukeproof geschossen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JKanzinger (10. April 2012)

So das mit dem Mavic SX Laufrädern hat sich wohl grade erledigt -.-

Bräucht jetzt passende Laufräder. Find allerdings nirgends anständige Freeride Laufräder. Anforderungen sollte kein "enduro" radsatz sein allerdings schon unter 2000g bleiben.

Teilweiße sind bei den freeride Laufrädern gar keine gewichtsangaben dabei... steh grad bisschen im Wald


----------



## chaz (10. April 2012)

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...adsatz-26-Zoll-Disc-2012-12-150mm::29377.html


----------



## Wurzelsepp (11. April 2012)

hey...

gerade aufgefallen:
warum ist denn das kleinste Truax im Listenpreis von 2011 auf 2012, von 2700 auf 3000â¬ gestiegen? *dummguck* Unterschiede seh ich nur in den Felgen, Schaltung (SLX) und Vorbau...oder worin Begruenden sich 300 â¬?

Gruesse


----------



## JKanzinger (12. April 2012)

Truax ist heute angekommen :eck:

Ist die Totem DICK mann 

Ansonsten nur ne kleine runde gedreht aber fühlt sich gut an 
Es ist im übrigen sram x7 und kein SLX verbaut! 

Meine Totem hat ganz oben am gabelschaft so ne gelbe Verfärbung?! Ist das bei euch auch so? Bin mal gespannt was der Händler dazu sagt 

Falls es jemanden interessiert das vordere Laufrad wiegt mit Bremsscheibe 2220g! Hab mir deswegen grade ZTR flow von Actionsports bestellt.

Wochenende steht Bikeparkeröffnung vor der Tür da werden wir das Ding mal in die Mangel nehmen


----------



## Wurzelsepp (28. April 2012)

JKanzinger schrieb:


> Truax ist heute angekommen :eck:
> 
> Ist die Totem DICK mann
> 
> ...



Hey JKanzinger,

nun erzaehl ma!
Gelb war meine Totem noch nicht ;O)

Des Wetter is sau guad...ich geh Biken !!
GRuesse


----------



## gaumas (7. Mai 2012)

Hallo Truaxler 

Ich bin mit dem Truax 2 am liebäugeln und konnte das Bike auch schon testen. Als Freerider mit Uphillfähigkeiten find' ich das Bike echt toll.

Jetzt meine Frage an Euch: Hat jemand von Euch direkte Vergleiche/Erfahrungen zum SX Trail? Das wäre nämlich noch ein zweiter, potentieller Kandidat.

Freu' mich auf Eure Antworten!!
Cheers!!


----------



## JKanzinger (7. Mai 2012)

Also hab das bike jetzt mal bisschen in die mangel genommen!

Aufm Zettl standen:
-Bikepark Samerberg
-Gardasee Trails (Coast, teil vom 601, Anaconda, Martini ect)
-Diesen Samstag ne Tour ca 800-900hm bergauf mit Trailabfahrt

FAZIT: Bikepark --> Nur geil wenn man nen 150er gewohnt ist 
allerdings viel mehr "Kraftaufwand" nötig! Liegt aber auch an der flachen Topographie des BP Samerberg

Gardasee: 
Hier is das Bike zuhause! Verblockte, Steile, Wurzelige, Steinige trails.
Heftige Sprünge und Schläge steckt das bike weg wie ein großes  Allerdings viel Agiler als ein reines DHbike

Tour: Feder etwas zugedreht, rebound 1click offen und das ding geht echt gut bergauf. Total überrascht war ich auch von der sehr guten Funktion der X7 schaltgruppe. Allerdings hab ich "leichte" Laufräder drauf und hinten den maxxis ardent enduro reifen drauf.

Von der Totem bin ich momentan nicht so begeistert, liegt aber an der zu harten Feder. Kann mit meinen 80kg fahrergewicht den federweg nur knapp 150mm nutzen selbst bei nem 1,5m drop ins flat. Evtl auf was mit der Gabel ned i.O.? Was fahrt ihr? Denk 80kg is so des Standard Gewicht 

Zur Tourentauglichkeit sollt ich auch noch sagen das ich ein L rahmen hab mit 183cm


----------



## JKanzinger (7. Mai 2012)

gaumas schrieb:


> Hallo Truaxler
> 
> Ich bin mit dem Truax 2 am liebäugeln und konnte das Bike auch schon testen. Als Freerider mit Uphillfähigkeiten find' ich das Bike echt toll.
> 
> ...



SX ist mit dem Truax uphill ned zu vergleichen!

Hier würd ich eher das Speci enduro mit Stahlfeder zum vergleich ziehen


----------



## gaumas (7. Mai 2012)

JKanzinger schrieb:


> SX ist mit dem Truax uphill ned zu vergleichen!
> 
> Hier würd ich eher das Speci enduro mit Stahlfeder zum vergleich ziehen



hey, danke für Deine Antwort! Bei den Downhill Eigenschaften würde dann das SX die Nase vorn haben. Siehst Du das auch so?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ciff75 (7. Mai 2012)

Von der Totem bin ich momentan nicht so begeistert, liegt aber an der zu harten Feder. Kann mit meinen 80kg fahrergewicht den federweg nur knapp 150mm nutzen selbst bei nem 1,5m drop ins flat. Evtl auf was mit der Gabel ned i.O.? Was fahrt ihr? Denk 80kg is so des Standard Gewicht 



moin,
ich fahr mit der extra Weichen, silbernen Feder, bei 65 KG (Ohne Rucksack und Protektoren!!!) also deutlich unter Empfehlung. aber jetzt geht die Gabel super!!

Gruß

CS


----------



## chaz (7. Mai 2012)

JKanzinger schrieb:


> Von der Totem bin ich momentan nicht so begeistert, liegt aber an der zu harten Feder. Kann mit meinen 80kg fahrergewicht den federweg nur knapp 150mm nutzen selbst bei nem 1,5m drop ins flat. Evtl auf was mit der Gabel ned i.O.? Was fahrt ihr? Denk 80kg is so des Standard Gewicht



´ne neue Totem (eigentlich alle neuen RS-Gabeln) läuft wie´n Sack Sülze. Gründe: 
- Buchsen sind meist zu stramm (etwas weiten lassen)
- fast trockene Montage der Ringe in der Gabel
- der Spacer der Feder kann eigentlich gut weggelassen werde

Meine Totem sprach im Neuzustand schlecht an und harmonisierte überhaupt nicht mit dem Hinterbau. Ein Besuch bei Flatout-Suspension und die Gabel war nicht wieder zu erkennen. Kann ich jedem nur an Herz legen.


----------



## JKanzinger (8. Mai 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> ´ne neue Totem (eigentlich alle neuen RS-Gabeln) läuft wie´n Sack Sülze. Gründe:
> - Buchsen sind meist zu stramm (etwas weiten lassen)
> - fast trockene Montage der Ringe in der Gabel
> - der Spacer der Feder kann eigentlich gut weggelassen werde
> ...



Du bringst es auf den Punkt!
Die arbeitet mal ohne rosa Brille gesehen schlechter als meine 32er Luft Forke von Fox mit 150mm und das ist armselig 

Also werd die dann schnellstmöglich mal zu meinen Dämpfer Spezi bringen, hatte das schon mal gehört das die totem neu ned so toll ist aber schnell besser wird. Darauf hab ich gehoft, allerdings bis jetzt immernoch schlecht.

Rebound komplett offen Federt mir die auch zu langsam aus. Von Vorderrad abheben ist die weit weg...


----------



## JKanzinger (8. Mai 2012)

gaumas schrieb:


> hey, danke für Deine Antwort! Bei den Downhill Eigenschaften würde dann das SX die Nase vorn haben. Siehst Du das auch so?



Ehrliche Antwort? Nö.. Finde das SX in summe nicht so toll. Welche Gabel ist den da drinnen?


----------



## gaumas (8. Mai 2012)

JKanzinger schrieb:


> Ehrliche Antwort? Nö.. Finde das SX in summe nicht so toll. Welche Gabel ist den da drinnen?



Das SX hat ne Fox 36 Van R 180 mm verbaut. 

Wo siehst Du die Vorteile bzw Nachteile der beiden Bikes? Bin dankbar für alle Meinungen!


----------



## Norco7 (11. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich fahre jetzt auch seit ein paar tagen das Truax One bzw in 2012 Two und bin bislang echt zufrieden.
Gestern ist noch eine Reverb drangekommen was das ganze nun perfekt macht.

Ich wollte mir ein Schaltauge als Sicherheit beiseite legen, nur wo bekomme ich das her?

Gruß
Norco7


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## indian66 (11. Mai 2012)

Norco7 schrieb:


> Ich wollte mir ein Schaltauge als Sicherheit beiseite legen, nur wo bekomme ich das her?
> 
> Gruß
> Norco7


Das hast Du schon !
Steckt links unten im Unterrohr


----------



## chaz (12. Mai 2012)

Aber doch nur ´ne Schraube, oder?


----------



## indian66 (12. Mai 2012)

Mehr als die Schraube reisst ja auch nicht ab. 
Deshalb ist die ja auch aus Alu.


----------



## Norco7 (12. Mai 2012)

indian66 schrieb:


> Das hast Du schon !
> Steckt links unten im Unterrohr



Im Unterrohr steckt die Verbindungsschraube zwischen Rahmen und Schaltauge. 
Habe mir das Schaltauge selber noch mal angeguckt. Es ist schon sehr stabil und wird wahrscheinlich nicht so schnell brechen oder verbiegen, trotzdem find ich es interessant wo es im Falle eines Defekts Ersatz gibt.

Jemand eine Idee?


----------



## Phipo_ (13. Mai 2012)

eurem shop des vertrauens!

das geile ist, dass das schaltauge bei vielen herstellern das gleiche ist!


----------



## a$i (15. Mai 2012)

Weis jemand von euch die Moto-X Kurbellänge? Mein Zollstock sagt 175mm - kann das sein?


----------



## chaz (15. Mai 2012)

Yepp. Stimmt.


----------



## a$i (15. Mai 2012)

Mercie!

Achso: Hat jemand "zufällig" den Formula/Equalizer LRS ohne Reifen gewogen?


----------



## rob1n (22. Mai 2012)

Hi 

Kann mir wer sagen welche Federhärte in der Totem des Truax 2 abwerk verbaut ist?

mfg
Rob1n


----------



## JKanzinger (22. Mai 2012)

a$i schrieb:


> Mercie!
> 
> Achso: Hat jemand "zufällig" den Formula/Equalizer LRS ohne Reifen gewogen?



Auf welchem ist der verbaut? Könnte dir den vom Truax 2 morgen mal wiegen sind aber formula Naben mit sun ringle 29 felgen glaube ich zumindest


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a$i (22. Mai 2012)

Genau den LRS meine ich - wäre super wenn du den mal wiegen könntest 

rob1n: im Truax 2 Größe M war bei mir die rote Feder drin.


----------



## indian66 (23. Mai 2012)

a$i schrieb:


> Genau den LRS meine ich - wäre super wenn du den mal wiegen könntest
> 
> rob1n: im Truax 2 Größe M war bei mir die rote Feder drin.



In L ist bei mir auch rot drin. 

Suche den original- Sattel vom Truax. (WTB thinline)
Wer einen übrig hat bitte melden.


----------



## rob1n (23. Mai 2012)

Hey danke dann werd ich mal schaun ob sie mit ner weichern Feder besser läuf


----------



## JKanzinger (23. Mai 2012)

rob1n schrieb:


> Hey danke dann werd ich mal schaun ob sie mit ner weichern Feder besser läuf



Liegt nicht an der Feder!

Meine ist auch die ersten 5 Ausfahrten bes**** gelaufen!
Hab sie dann mal zu meinem bikeshop gebracht, Gabel zerlegt, siehe da :eck: Total trocken das ding. Komplett sauber gemacht neues zähes öl ins casting und ordentlich gabelfett oben rein. Seit dem Totem 
erste sahne das ding  Allerdings könnte die Feder nen tick weicher sein. 

Wie siehst Gewichtsmäßig bei dir aus? Ich hab fahrfertig gute 80kg und find die Serien Feder etwas zu straff.

Radsatz wieg ich morgen nachdem ich heute 5h am bike rumgebaut hab.

Morgen gibt's Bilder vom Truax2 HiMod


----------



## chaz (24. Mai 2012)

Ich zitiere mich ja ungerne selber  , aber: 


chaz schrieb:


> ´ne neue Totem (eigentlich alle neuen RS-Gabeln) läuft wie´n Sack Sülze. Gründe:
> - Buchsen sind meist zu stramm (etwas weiten lassen)
> - fast trockene Montage der Ringe in der Gabel
> - der Spacer der Feder kann eigentlich gut weggelassen werde
> ...


----------



## rob1n (24. Mai 2012)

Ahhh okay also ich wiege fahrbereit 75 kilo. Ich glaub ich lass die dann erstmal checken


----------



## Spielzeug (24. Mai 2012)

huhu, gehör nun bald (morgen) auch zu den Truax Fahrern. 

Leider ist mein Steuersatz heute noch nicht da gewesen sonst wärs fertig geworden. 

Bilder und Partlist kommen die Tage. 

grüsse


----------



## JKanzinger (24. Mai 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Ich zitiere mich ja ungerne selber  , aber:



Dein post hat mich auch darin bestätigt die Gabel checken zu lassen! aumen:

Spacer hab ich jetzt auch draussen mal sehen ob die Federhärte jetzt passt..


Der Sunringle 29 wiegt "nackt" mit Freilauf 2200gr 

Komm erst morgen an die Waage dann kommt mal Gewicht von meinem mit Pics und Partliste


----------



## chaz (24. Mai 2012)

Hier mal ein pic von meinem:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pixxelbiker (24. Mai 2012)

ein feines rad...*traumhaft*


----------



## indian66 (25. Mai 2012)

Weil wir dauernd zusammen fahren, haben wir auch fast das gleiche Rad


----------



## chaz (25. Mai 2012)

Iiihhhh, das ist ja sauber.


----------



## indian66 (25. Mai 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Iiihhhh, das ist ja sauber.



Das gab's bisher auch erst zweimal


----------



## Spielzeug (25. Mai 2012)

sooo meins ist fertig.... 

Kleiner Tip fast ja nicht das Schaltauge an und bestellt euch gleich 1-2 Eratz inkl Schraube..... =) 






grüsse


----------



## pixxelbiker (25. Mai 2012)

ein koarbeitskollege hat sich gestern auch ein truax gegönnt... ein wirklich feines teill...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mxsilver (29. Mai 2012)

Moin,

welche Rahmengröße bräuchte ich beim Truax :

Größe . 183 cm
SL 82 cm

Danke

gruß

Seb


----------



## chaz (29. Mai 2012)

M sollte passen.


----------



## gaumas (29. Mai 2012)

Hey Truaxler

Seit Freitag steht auch bei mir ein Truax 2 im Stall  Bei den Parts hab' ich bis jetzt lediglich die Pedale & die Pneus gewechselt & mir noch ne Reverb gegönnt.

Die ersten 2 Ausfahrten zeigten mir, dass ich echt die richtige Entscheidung getroffen habe!! Runter klebt das Teil echt am Boden, fühle mich sicher auf dem Truax.

Und man kann das Teil echt rauf pedalen  Habe zwar nur ne Tour mit 600hm gemacht, aber das hat super funktioniert - man gewinnt kein CC Rennen aber man kommt rauf 

Enttäuscht bin ich einzig von den Avid Elixer 5 Bremsen. Die haben weder einen definierbaren Druckpunkt noch Bremsdruck an sich... Hebel bis zum Lenker ziehen und da passiert noch immer nicht wirklich was. Habt Ihr das auch festgestellt? Entlüften?


----------



## chaz (29. Mai 2012)

Da ist wohl entlüften angesagt. Die Avid ist bei mir schnell ausgetauscht worden. Mag keine Avid-Bremsen.


----------



## JKanzinger (29. Mai 2012)

Also muss sagen die Avid ist bei mir absolut unauffällig! Druckpunkt ist klar definiert und auch bei langen technischen abfahrten kein fading ect...

Aber ne Frage zur totem Federhärte hätt ich nochmal.

Verbaut ist ja scheinbar bei allen die Rote feder?! Hab jetzt mal nachgesehen und die Rote ist extra hart für >91kg? Ist norco der meinung das nur fette menschen das Truax fahren? 

Hab fahrfertig je nach Jahreszeit gute 80-84kg. 

Zur Auswahl gibts:

Silber 63-72kg
Blau 72-82kg
Gelb 82-91kg
Rot >91kg


Will jemand ne Rote feder gegen ne Blaue tauschen?


----------



## gaumas (29. Mai 2012)

ok - dann werd' ich die Bremsen wohl mal entlüften (lassen). Danke für Eure Feedbacks!


----------



## gaumas (29. Mai 2012)

JIst norco der meinung das nur fette menschen das Truax fahren? :lol::lol::lol::lol:[/QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> Nordamerikanisches Normgewicht halt


----------



## mxsilver (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Norco TRUAX 2011/2012* 
 			 			 		  		 		 			 			Moin,

welche Rahmengröße bräuchte ich beim Truax :

Größe . 183 cm
SL 82 cm

Danke

gruß

Seb 		





chaz schrieb:


> M sollte passen.



Gibt es noch mehr Meinungen dazu?
Das Bike sollte auch bergauf pedalierbar sein..

Gruß


----------



## Indian Summer (30. Mai 2012)

JKanzinger schrieb:


> Verbaut ist ja scheinbar bei allen die Rote feder?! Hab jetzt mal nachgesehen und die Rote ist extra hart für >91kg? Ist norco der meinung das nur fette menschen das Truax fahren?
> 
> Hab fahrfertig je nach Jahreszeit gute 80-84kg.
> 
> ...



Habe bei Norco eine Anfrage wegen der Federhärte gestartet. Wir wissen, dass sie bei den 
Dämpfern die Federhärte abstufen, zumindest bei den Aurums trifft dies auch bei den Gabeln zu.
Sobald wir einmal etwas Zeit haben, werden wir eine Tabelle mit allen Daten zu den Dämpfern 
inklusive Buchsen zusammenstellen und als PDF zum Download auf unsere Page stellen.

Sobald wir aus Kanada eine Antwort zu den Gabeln erhalten, werden ich diese hier posten.

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## Norco7 (30. Mai 2012)

mxsilver schrieb:


> Gibt es noch mehr Meinungen dazu?
> Das Bike sollte auch bergauf pedalierbar sein..


 
Also ich bin 190 und fahre das L Truax. Am Wochenende ist ein Freund mit 184 mein Bike in Winterberg Probe gefahren und fand es sehr gut und gefüllt nicht größer als sein Canyon Torque in M.

Ich selber habe auch das M Truax Probe gefahren und fand es für mich zu klein.

Meine Schrittlänge weiß ich gerade nicht.

Bergauf kann ich behaupten das es sehr Antriebsneutral ist und nicht kürzer sein dürfte, allerdings durfte ich festellen das der Nevegal Reifen bergauf defintiv der falsche ist, bergab bin jedoch sehr zufrieden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## indian66 (30. Mai 2012)

Bin 192 mit 93 SL und fahre "L"
Ich finde es könnte eher länger sein.


----------



## indian66 (30. Mai 2012)

Hab vor ner Weile schonmal gefragt:
Falls Jemand den WTB Sattel nicht mehr braucht, ich nehme den gerne!


----------



## Indian Summer (31. Mai 2012)

Indian Summer schrieb:


> Habe bei Norco eine Anfrage wegen der Federhärte gestartet. Wir wissen, dass sie bei den
> Dämpfern die Federhärte abstufen, zumindest bei den Aurums trifft dies auch bei den Gabeln zu.
> Sobald wir einmal etwas Zeit haben, werden wir eine Tabelle mit allen Daten zu den Dämpfern
> inklusive Buchsen zusammenstellen und als PDF zum Download auf unsere Page stellen.
> ...



So, JJ. hat mir geantwortet:

Norco verwendet für alle RockShox Gabeln grundsätzlich die folgenden Federn:
- "Weich" für die Grössen XS und S
- "Mittel" für die Grösse M sowie
- "Hart" für die Grössen L und XL.

Hoffe, das passt so.

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## Norco7 (1. Juni 2012)

Moin,

hat schon jemand eine Hammerschmidt am Truax und kann mal ein paar Bilder zeigen?

Selbstumbau oder machen lassen?

Wie lief der Umbau und welches Werkzeug ist notwendig?


----------



## kneesliding (1. Juni 2012)

Hi,

ich bin auf der suche nachen neuen Rad und hatte ich mir fast den Canyon Torque Trailflow gekauft bis ich mir in einen Radladen beraten lassen habe.

Jetzt wollt ich von euch wissen ob der Truax so gut ist und mir anstatt den Trailflow den Truax holen sollte?

Der vorteil bei der Trailflow ist natürlich die austattung!!

Aber den Truax 2 bekomme ich für 2400.

Was meint ihr?


----------



## Norco7 (1. Juni 2012)

kneesliding schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich bin auf der suche nachen neuen Rad und hatte ich mir fast den Canyon Torque Trailflow gekauft bis ich mir in einen Radladen beraten lassen habe.
> 
> ...



Die Ausstattung des Trailflow ist wirklich nicht schlecht und es ist ein wenig leichter. Ich sehe das Trailflow eher als Super-Enduro und das Truax als Freerider. Wenn man das so Klassifizieren möchte.
Ich habe im Bekanntenkreis jemand mit dem Torque und der hat es schon zweimal eingeschickt weil die Lager ausgeschlagen waren bzw er Spiel hatte. Deswegen habe ich mich dagegen entschieden. Vielleicht hilft dir das.


----------



## kneesliding (1. Juni 2012)

Ja,

das ist was mich ein weing nervt, wenn was ist, entweder muss ich nach Koblenz fahren oder einschicken.

Bei den Norco kann ich es hier in KL warten lassen.

Vom gewicht her ist es eigentlich nur 1Kg.

Aber beide sind SuperEnduro / Light Freerider
Und, mit den Norco hat man was, was es nicht oft gibt, in vergleich zum Canyon.

Man, kann mich nicht entscheiden....


----------



## JKanzinger (1. Juni 2012)

Also ich würd das norco nicht als enduro sehen allerdings kann man über die bikeklassen ja bekanntlich streiten!

Worüber man allerdings nichts geht ist das das truax einfach um einiges besser funktioniert! Der Hinterbau ist erste sahne und die Geo top!

Canyon kann das ohne rosa Brille gesehen nicht wirklich.
Allein die stark progressiven Hinterbauten sind nicht so der hit.
Ich stand genau vor der gleichen Entscheidung und bin heilfroh das truax genommen zu haben )


----------



## chaz (2. Juni 2012)

JKanzinger schrieb:


> Worüber man allerdings nichts geht ist das das truax einfach um einiges besser funktioniert! Der Hinterbau ist erste sahne und die Geo top!
> 
> Canyon kann das ohne rosa Brille gesehen nicht wirklich.
> Allein die stark progressiven Hinterbauten sind nicht so der hit.



.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kneesliding (2. Juni 2012)

Moin,

und wie ist der Truax im vergleich beim Bergauf fahren??

Gruß

Pete


----------



## kneesliding (2. Juni 2012)

Verdammt!!

ich muss mich HEUTE entscheiden...

Wohne in KL und entweder ich fahr Richtung Norden (Trailflow)
Oder ich Fahr richtung süden (Truax)

Man o Man....

ich denke aber das der Truax könnte für mich der besserer wahl sein, 110kg und Stahlfeder.


----------



## chaz (2. Juni 2012)

Mit dem Truax machst du bestimmt nichts verkehrt. Das Rad geht besser bergauf, als das Nerve AM, das ich vorher hatte. Vor allem die Totem (nach Tuning by flatout-suspension) hat mich überzeugt. Mir kommt keine Luftgabel mehr ans Rad. Auch bergauf bleibt beim Überfahren von Wurzeln etc. das Vorderrad da, wo es hingehört: am Boden und kommt einem nicht entgegen.


----------



## Wurzelsepp (2. Juni 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tI5CQVoSSD4&feature=youtu.be



hatte vorher auch n Torque und bin mit meinem Truax mehr als zufrieden!

Die Reifen sind halt echte Anker und ne Druckstufe fehlt mir beim kleinen Truax bisl. Die Abstreifringe der Totem sitzen auch sack fest, was man angeblich iwi weiten lassen kann. Berg hoch drueckt sich der Hinterbau in Kopression, was echt gut geht, aber aufm Flachen huepft man gern mal bisl in der Feder, beim Pedalieren...


Die Geo is beim Truax klasse, der Hinterbau, Berg runter, arbeitet auch einfach klasse....auch mit Luftdaempfern!! ich bin immer wieder begeistert von dem Fahrwerk! 

allgemein find ich die Geo, wo der Daempfer parallel zum Sitzrohr ist als die Beste. !!

Optisch ist das Truax einfach DER Bringer und von der Verabrbeitung her oberste Klasse...selten so nen schoen verarbeiteten Rahmen gesehen 
hab meins auch fuer 2400 bekommen und ich BRAUCH die teure Ausstattung ueberhaupt nicht.... auch wenn ich eher selten im Bikepark fahr, sondern mehr Enduro wo sich die paar Gramm rentiierten *lach*... es ist einfach TOP!!

Gruesse


----------



## JKanzinger (2. Juni 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Mit dem Truax machst du bestimmt nichts verkehrt. Das Rad geht besser bergauf, als das Nerve AM, das ich vorher hatte. Vor allem die Totem (nach Tuning by flatout-suspension) hat mich überzeugt. Mir kommt keine Luftgabel mehr ans Rad. Auch bergauf bleibt beim Überfahren von Wurzeln etc. das Vorderrad da, wo es hingehört: am Boden und kommt einem nicht entgegen.



.



Ne scheinbar ist halt echt nicht so einfach einen richtig guten Hinterbau zu designen. Mein Bikeshopmann (der kein norco verkauft hat mir das truax empfohlen) das canyon hat er als Porsche mit 155er nankang reifen verglichen 

Weil was helfen sauteure "tolle" parts wenn der rahmen nicht funktioniert.

Muss nach dem letzten downhill auch sagen die ZTR flow halten echt was aus  da hast paar mal richtig gescheppert als ich kein bock hatte das bike hoch zu ziehen  Fazit alles noch gerade


----------



## hydrophonic (5. Juni 2012)

hi,

kennt sich zufällig jemand mit dem  Steuersatz vom Truax aus?  Ich brauche einen neuen, da sich das untere Lager zerlegt hat und ich eine Kugel nicht mehr gefunden habe.
Ich kann sicher noch eine weile so herumgurcken, aber ich würd es doch gerne so schnell wie möglich wechseln.
Mein Bikeshop bei Wien kann mir da leider auch nicht weiterhelfen. Soll angeblich ein ganz komischer Standard sein.

Wo bekomme ich den Originalen her, bzw gibts auch alternativen von anderen Herstellern? Wenn ja, wäre es echt sehr nett wenn ihr mir da vielleicht ein paar gute aufzählen könntet.

lg u danke daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gaumas (5. Juni 2012)

auf der Norco Website steht: 
FSA #57 E sealed ( tapered internal ) 1.5" to 1-1/8"""


----------



## hydrophonic (5. Juni 2012)

Leider findet man das nur in der Partlist der Norcobikes. Ich habe aber noch keinen Shop gefunden, wo es dieses Teil zu kaufen gibt.


----------



## othu (5. Juni 2012)

Das sollte ein normaler ZS44/56 sein...
gibt es von allen gängigen Herstellern.


----------



## hydrophonic (5. Juni 2012)

Es könnte sein, dass du mir geholfen hast.Ich muss daheim nochmal alles ausmessen. 


Ich hoffe, es ist mir erlaubt diesen Link zu posten. 

http://www.hibike.at/shop/product/p3ad93e11834140687a82d8dee44a2dd7/s/CaneCreek-XX-II+S-3-Steuersatz-champagner-ZS44-28-6|ZS56-40-BULK-Verpackung.html


----------



## othu (5. Juni 2012)

Ich hab dir geholfen, schau mal hier, der Cane Creek Headset Finder ist der gleichen Meinung wie ich 
(Norco->TRUAX->2011/2012->tapered Gabel (in einem ZS44/56 kannst du alle 3 Standards fahren, mit externer Lagerschale oben sogar 1.5!): ZS44/56)
Und der von dir gepostete passt!


----------



## hydrophonic (5. Juni 2012)

Danke   Ich bin echt froh was gefunden zu haben.


----------



## mxsilver (11. Juni 2012)

Moin,

habe am samstag meinen truax-Rahmen bekommen .

Beim Zusamennbau der ersten Parts ist mir folgendes aufgefallen:

1. Ich habe einen Laufradsatz mit Acros-Naben ( X-12, 142 mm ). Beim Hinterrad ist nach dem Festziehen max ein Spalt von 1 mm von der Bremsscheibe zum Rahmen ( Bremsaufnahme ). 
Das Laufrad war bislang in meinem 301 montiert ( ohne Probleme ).
Wie sieht das bei Euch aus?

2. ich habe einen SLX 2 fach Umwerfer mit Tretlagermontage verbaut. Sieht auch sehr eng aus? Welche habt Ihr verbaut?


Gruß

Sebastian


----------



## milhouse (12. Juni 2012)

Servus, 

mal eine blöde Frage. 

Spricht irgendwas (bis auf die Wenigkeit und/oder Tricktauglichkeit) dagegen in den Truax Rahmen eine Doppelbrückengabel zu verbauen?

Merci
milhouse


----------



## a$i (12. Juni 2012)

Im Truax 2 ist mit der Formula Nabe doch etwas mehr Platz: gute 2mm. Der Umwerfer ist auch ein SLX, allerdings per Direktmontage am Rahmen (was wunderbar funktioniert).



mxsilver schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> habe am samstag meinen truax-Rahmen bekommen .
> 
> ...


----------



## Spielzeug (12. Juni 2012)

mxsilver schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> habe am samstag meinen truax-Rahmen bekommen .
> 
> ...



1mm ist doch ok, hab auch nicht viel mehr... passt den der Bremssattel auch schön drauf? 

Fahr ne alte Code mit 203er Scheibe und einem 40mm PM203 Adapter. 

Was heisst den sieht eng aus? Fotos ? Alles montieren, einstellen und testen.

grüsse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mxsilver (13. Juni 2012)

Spielzeug schrieb:


> 1mm ist doch ok, hab auch nicht viel mehr... passt den der Bremssattel auch schön drauf?
> 
> Fahr ne alte Code mit 203er Scheibe und einem 40mm PM203 Adapter.
> 
> ...



Bei meiner Acros-Nabe habe ich 1 mm Luft..
Gerstern haben wir ein X-12 Laufrad von meinem Kumpel eingesetzt, und das Rad ließ sich nicht mehr drehen. Die Bremsscheibe saß an der Bremssattelaufnahme.

Ich soll jetzt vor der ersten Ausfahrt den Hinterbau ausbauen und zu Norco schicken.
Find ich total unbefriedeigend..

Naja, schaun wir mal

Seb


----------



## JKanzinger (13. Juni 2012)

milhouse schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> mal eine blöde Frage.
> 
> ...



Naja die geo verhagelts halt schon etwas mit 2cm mehr gabellänge... zudem wird die Performance des Hinterbaus wohl unbefriedigend sein mit "nur" 180mm im vergleich zur 200mm Boxxer/Fox40.

Hab aber auch schon mal dran gedacht für reine DH Ausflüge ne DC Gabel ran zu "nageln" 

Also probiers bitte aus und sag bescheid


----------



## milhouse (13. Juni 2012)

JKanzinger schrieb:


> Naja die geo verhagelts halt schon etwas mit 2cm mehr gabellänge... zudem wird die Performance des Hinterbaus wohl unbefriedigend sein mit "nur" 180mm im vergleich zur 200mm Boxxer/Fox40.
> 
> Hab aber auch schon mal dran gedacht für reine DH Ausflüge ne DC Gabel ran zu "nageln"
> 
> Also probiers bitte aus und sag bescheid



Das ist ja das Problem, ich überleg mir den Rahmen zu holen und will aber meine Travis gern weiterfahren.
Ich fahr in meinem Shova LT jetzt auch eine Travis und komm damit super zurecht.

Ich könnte halt alle Teile so behalten und bis auf ein paar Kleinigkeiten nur den Rahmen tauschen. Evtl. noch eine "Angle Set" Steuersatz rein....

Aber wollte halt mal hören ob schon wer eine verbaut hat und einen guten Grund hat es nicht zu machen, sprich für mich den Rahmen nicht zu kaufen ;-)


----------



## JKanzinger (14. Juni 2012)

milhouse schrieb:


> Das ist ja das Problem, ich überleg mir den Rahmen zu holen und will aber meine Travis gern weiterfahren.
> Ich fahr in meinem Shova LT jetzt auch eine Travis und komm damit super zurecht.
> 
> Ich könnte halt alle Teile so behalten und bis auf ein paar Kleinigkeiten nur den Rahmen tauschen. Evtl. noch eine "Angle Set" Steuersatz rein....
> ...



Gut du hast dann aber wohl auch ned grad die mega touren vor oder? 

Denk grundsätzlich müsst schon passen lenkwinkel wird etwas flacher was aber im reinen DH/FR Einsatz ja positiv ist.

Mein ist eher in Richtung tourentauglich aufgebaut aber das ist ja ne andere Geschichte


----------



## milhouse (15. Juni 2012)

Nein megatouren sicher ned, halt bis max 700 oder 800 hm, vielleicht a mal paar mehr.

Ok, dann wird des scho hinhauen, lenkwinkel is halt scho 65,5 u mit recht viel flacher will ich eigentlich nicht fahren. Aber denk mal mit angle set Steuersatz passt das schon....

Danke.


----------



## chaz (15. Juni 2012)

Ich mag mich ja irren, aber baut die Travis nicht fast 3 cm höher als die Totem? Da wäre dann nämlich schon arg viel m.M. nach.


----------



## milhouse (15. Juni 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Ich mag mich ja irren, aber baut die Travis nicht fast 3 cm höher als die Totem? Da wäre dann nämlich schon arg viel m.M. nach.



Normalerweise ja. Ich hab die Brücke etwas nach unten verschoben (soweit empfohlen) und hab jetzt ca. 2cm (also ca. 1,5° flacherer Lenkwinkel?) mehr Einbauhöhe als die Totem (565mm zu 586mm)....

Deswegen eben der "angle set" Steuersatz, dann sollte ich doch ca. auf 65° kommen....?


----------



## gaumas (18. Juni 2012)

*Norco Truax 2 - erstes Fazit*

Hi Freunde der gepflegten, kanadischen Stollenräder 

Ich habe jetzt mit meinem Truax ein paar Feierabendtouren (500-800hm) gemacht und bin im Bikepark unterwegs gewesen. Zeit also für ein erstes Fazit:

Ich bin überrascht, was die Uphill-Tauglichkeit anbelangt. Ich komm' damit alle Anstiege bei meinen Hausrunden hoch - nicht schnell, eher gemütlich mit dem Ziel oben anzukommen  Im Flachen wippt der Hinterbau schon ziemlich stark, sobald's aber rauf geht, fühlt sich der Hinterbau erstaunlich neutral an.

Im Bikepark zeigt das Truax dann sein wahres Gesicht und mein Gesicht ist von einem breiten Grinsen geprägt  Steifer Rahmen, super Sitzposition, agil und trotzdem spurtreu - das Truax klebt am Trail und büggelt die Wurzelpassagen einfach flach... ich bin echt super begeistert!

Trotzdem habe ich auch 2 negative Punkte: *Die Avid Elexir 5 ist absoluter Schrott* und schon fast gefährlich! Die Bremse hat weder einen definierten Druckpunkt noch anständig Druck auf den Bremsen. Mehrmaliges Entlüften hat auch keine Besserung gebracht. So wie das aussieht, habe ich wohl so ein Montagsmodel erwischt. Die Bremserei werde ich auf XT umbauen.

Weiter ist die Qualität des Lackes nicht sonderlich toll. Schon nach den ersten Abfahrten hat's an der Sitzstrebe böse den Lack weggehauen. Naja nicht weiter tragisch - einen alten Schlauch als Schutz darüber und gut ist.

Alles in Allem bin ich hoch zufrieden mit dem Truax - hätte nix besseres kaufen können.


----------



## Mr.Nox (20. Juni 2012)

Hallo Truaxler,
Ich bin im  Moment auf einem Trek Scratch unterwegs und wollte im nächsten Jahr vielleicht den Rahmen mal wechseln. Das Truax ist schon ganz geil vom Design her, leider sieht das Sitzrohr auf den Fotos sehr "hoch" aus, also doch sehr zum "hochfahren" Wollte mir eigentlich einen schönes Freeridebike zum Bikepark shredden aufbauen. Hab mich beim Dirtmasterss mal auf ein anderen Freerider gesetzt und da kam ich mir mit fast versenktem Sattel fast wie auf einem Tourenrad vor mit 180mm. Ist ja im Moment leider die Phase, dass die Freerider mehr zu Enduros mit 180mm werden. Das Aurum ist auch cool, aber in Hamburg einfach zu viel, falls mir jemand dazu raten möchte. Kann einer was zur Sitzposition sagen? Bin 175cm Groß und bräuchte wohl s oder m??

LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phipo_ (20. Juni 2012)

m 

hab mir ne reverb rangemacht so bekomm ich den sattel ganz versenkt und soweit hoch das ich touren fahren kann. bin 194 und fahr ein l


----------



## JKanzinger (24. Juni 2012)

Thema Federhärte Totem Coil! Hatten wir hier schon mal und leider gabs da ne fehlinformation! RS hat 2010 die Färben der Federn geändert! 

So sieht es aktuell aus:
Totem Coil Spring XSoft Silver bis 63kg
Totem Coil Spring Soft Yellow 63-72kg
Totem Coil Spring Medium Red 73-82kg
Totem Coil Spring Firm Blue 83-91
Totem Coil Spring XFirm Black über 91kg

Sehr geil jetzt hab ich ne blaue hier liegen weil ich eins weicher als rot wollte. Dann sollen se doch gleich andere Farben nehmen... :eck:


----------



## a$i (24. Juni 2012)

Strange! Die rote Feder im Truax ist definitiv nicht für 73-82kg! Ich wiege mit Tagesgepäck über 90kg und die Feder war zu hart. Danach habe ich auf die gelbe Feder gewechselt, was super passt. Die Angaben die ich bekommen hatte waren:
rot = >91kg
gelb = 82-91kg
blau = 72-82kg
silber = 62-71kg


----------



## JKanzinger (28. Juni 2012)

a$i schrieb:


> Strange! Die rote Feder im Truax ist definitiv nicht für 73-82kg! Ich wiege mit Tagesgepäck über 90kg und die Feder war zu hart. Danach habe ich auf die gelbe Feder gewechselt, was super passt. Die Angaben die ich bekommen hatte waren:
> rot = >91kg
> gelb = 82-91kg
> blau = 72-82kg
> silber = 62-71kg



Ja das ist ja nochmal ne andere Tabelle? also Fakt ist blau ist gut härter als rot! Das die Gewichtsklassen daneben sind is ja nix neues. Generell geht man eh eine klasse drunter bzw orientiert sich an der unteren grenze.

Finds nur ******* das norco das noch kommentiert und hier nicht einfach die aktuellen 2012er farbcodierungen postet. Naja die dich ich oben gepostet habe sind die aktuellen. Sind direkt von der RS parts list für Totem ab 2010. Die alten Codierungen sind für Totems bis 09


----------



## Serafin (30. Juni 2012)

gaumas schrieb:


> *Norco Truax 2 - erstes Fazit*
> 
> Hi Freunde der gepflegten, kanadischen Stollenräder
> 
> ...




Hallo, mit dem Truax scheinen so bis 1000 Hm gut zu gehen. Hat jemand das Rad besonders leicht aufgebaut? Mich nähme wunder, was für Komponenten dann dran sind. Mit rund 14 kg, was offenbar möglich ist, käme man ja auch noch ein Stück leichter kurbelnd hoch.

Gruss, Serafin


----------



## BikerTim97 (30. Juni 2012)

Hey Leute
Ich will mir ein neues Bike zulegen-da kommt auch das Truax 2 in frage. Nur ich habe ein großes Problem, ich bin 1,97m groß und weiß nicht ob das passt?? 
Was meint ihr??

Gruß Tim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phipo_ (30. Juni 2012)

bin 194cm und fahr ein l. komme perfekt damit zurecht


----------



## BikerTim97 (1. Juli 2012)

Hi
Hast du die Avid Elixir 5 Brmsen drauf??
Oder welche/wie sind die??


----------



## JKanzinger (1. Juli 2012)

Hey Serafin,

bin heute die Sram enduro challange gefahren mit 1500hm bei paar und 30 grad no problem. Meins ist mit leichten Laufrädern (ztr flow) und leichtem Antrieb (XO komplett) ausgestattet. fährt sich top


----------



## Phipo_ (1. Juli 2012)

BikerTim97 schrieb:


> Hi
> Hast du die Avid Elixir 5 Brmsen drauf??
> Oder welche/wie sind die??



hab mir die code r drauf gemacht. bin super zufrieden damit!!!!


----------



## Serafin (1. Juli 2012)

JKanzinger schrieb:


> Hey Serafin,
> 
> bin heute die Sram enduro challange gefahren mit 1500hm bei paar und 30 grad no problem. Meins ist mit leichten Laufrädern (ztr flow) und leichtem Antrieb (XO komplett) ausgestattet. fährt sich top



Hallo JKanzinger, das tönt wirklich danach, als würde man ganz gut auch hoch fahren können. Was fährst du für eine Gabel und Dämpfer?

Gruss Serafin


----------



## JKanzinger (2. Juli 2012)

Serafin schrieb:


> Hallo JKanzinger, das tönt wirklich danach, als würde man ganz gut auch hoch fahren können. Was fährst du für eine Gabel und Dämpfer?
> 
> Gruss Serafin



Ja bin immer wieder überrascht wie leicht sich das bike bergauf fährt 

Gaben hab ich die Totem Coil und den Van R coil also auch ned grade leicht dafür aber erste sahne im ansprechverhalten 

einzig ist das bike gesamt etwas hoch für nen freerider, aber dahin gehen die freerider Geometrie technisch ja mittlerweile alle.


----------



## Serafin (2. Juli 2012)

JKanzinger schrieb:


> Ja bin immer wieder überrascht wie leicht sich das bike bergauf fährt
> 
> Gaben hab ich die Totem Coil und den Van R coil also auch ned grade leicht dafür aber erste sahne im ansprechverhalten
> 
> einzig ist das bike gesamt etwas hoch für nen freerider, aber dahin gehen die freerider Geometrie technisch ja mittlerweile alle.



Kommst du da in den Bereich von 14kg? Mit leichtem Radsatz, der X0 Gruppe ect. wird das wohl realistisch sein?

Gruss
Serafin


----------



## JKanzinger (5. Juli 2012)

Serafin schrieb:


> Kommst du da in den Bereich von 14kg? Mit leichtem Radsatz, der X0 Gruppe ect. wird das wohl realistisch sein?
> 
> Gruss
> Serafin



Ja 14,9kg  ohne Pedale dafür aber mit Reverb die über 300gr. schwerer ist als die norco stütze. Hab noch ein jekyll 2010er mit den Serienlaufrädern des fährt sich Bergauf (im sitzen!) auch ned viel besser.

Geplant war das truax eigentl für Bikepark und liftgaudi bzw leichte freeride touren mit unter 1000hm. Allerdings bin ich die ganze Saison schon mim truax unterwegs und mach regelmäßig mehr als 1000hm weg. Echt kein problem   Serafin wo kommst her?


----------



## Serafin (5. Juli 2012)

JKanzinger schrieb:


> Ja 14,9kg  ohne Pedale dafür aber mit Reverb die über 300gr. schwerer ist als die norco stütze. Hab noch ein jekyll 2010er mit den Serienlaufrädern des fährt sich Bergauf (im sitzen!) auch ned viel besser.
> 
> Geplant war das truax eigentl für Bikepark und liftgaudi bzw leichte freeride touren mit unter 1000hm. Allerdings bin ich die ganze Saison schon mim truax unterwegs und mach regelmäßig mehr als 1000hm weg. Echt kein problem  Serafin wo kommst her?


 
Merci vielmal für die Infos. Das hat mich so überzeugt, dass ich gleich ein Truax bestellt habe - freue mich wie ein kleines Kind  Glaub, dass das Bike für meine Jura Runden rund um Olten ganz ideal ist und auch für das eine oder andere Tüürlein in den Bergen sicher viel Spass bietet.

Lg Serafin


----------



## Spielzeug (5. Juli 2012)

bin auch aus der Region. wo hast dus bestellt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MichaelG289 (12. Juli 2012)

wie viel wiegt denn der rahmen von dem gerät?


----------



## Mr.Nox (12. Juli 2012)

FlyingHirsch123 schrieb:


> wie viel wiegt denn der rahmen von dem gerät?



Das wäre wirklich mal interessant


----------



## Serafin (12. Juli 2012)

Ich hab im Katalog gelesen, dass es inkl. Dämpfer 3.3 kg sind. Seiein paar Tagen hab ich ein Truax und bin sehr begeistert. Hab das 2er und wollte da eigentlich ein paar Sachen tauschen, dass es zw. 14 bis 15 kg wiegt. Aber auch mit der aktuellen Ausstattung geht das prima hoch, auch wenns 1000 Höhenmeter sind. Die Geo passt mir jedenfalls sehr gut, natürlich nicht nur fürs Hoch-, sonder auch fürs Runterfahren. Auf jedenfall ein tolles Radel


----------



## Spielzeug (13. Juli 2012)

Framekit Truax L.E. mit RC4 3300g 
mit Vivid Air 3000g 
mit dem VanR ist es etwas schwerer als mit dem RC4 
jenach Feder natürlich

Hat eigentlich noch jemand anderes das Framekit? mich würde euer Aufbau interessieren? 

grüsse


----------



## Norco7 (13. Juli 2012)

Sind an euren Rädern die Bowdenzüge und Hydraulikschläuche auch viel zu Lang. Ich finde das es das Truax am Lenker extrem unschön macht.
Oder hat das einen tiefergehenden Sinn der sich mir nicht erschließt?

Es reicht doch wenn es möglich ist den Lenker um 180 Grad zu drehen ohne Spannung zu erzeugen. Der Rest ist doch überflüssig oder?
Spart auch geringfügig Gewicht :-D

Indem Zusammenhang habe ich mich mal bei anderen Herstellern umgeguckt, dabei ist mir aufgefallen das viele die Bowdenzüge im großen Radius um den Steuersatz ziehen. Das lässt das ganze ein wenig geschmeidiger Aussehen als im engen Radius mit viel Spannung.

Was meint ihr dazu? 
Ich werde mich heute Abend mal an das kürzen der Bowdenzüge machen. Die Hydraulikschläuche kommen dann erst dran wenn die Bremse Ärger macht und entlüftet werden muss.


----------



## Norco7 (14. Juli 2012)

Musste doch nicht kürzen habe beide Bowdenzüge entlang des Unterohrs getauscht (sieht am Tretlager auch sauberer aus) und dann beide links um das Steuerrohr verlegt. Sieht viel besser und kompakter aus. Nur das vordere Hydraulikkabel steht immer noch weit ab

Habe das Truax 2 gestern mal auf die Waage gestellt und war doch sehr überrascht über das Gewicht. Habe ein L Rahmen mit Standart Ausrüstung und die Waage hat mir 17,1 angezeigt. Bin eigentlich von 16,6 ausgegangen.
Dann beziehen sich die Norco angaben auf die S Größe.

Bei dem Bowdenzugwechsel ist mir aufgefallen das der Zug unterhalb der Kettenführung durch die Kette angefressen war. Habe die Kurbel abgenommen und die Kettenführung leicht verstellt das die Kette auf dem kleine Ritzel nicht so nah am Zug verläuft. Solltet ihr bei euch mal überprüfen.


----------



## JKanzinger (16. Juli 2012)

Norco7 schrieb:


> Musste doch nicht kürzen habe beide Bowdenzüge entlang des Unterohrs getauscht (sieht am Tretlager auch sauberer aus) und dann beide links um das Steuerrohr verlegt. Sieht viel besser und kompakter aus. Nur das vordere Hydraulikkabel steht immer noch weit ab
> 
> Habe das Truax 2 gestern mal auf die Waage gestellt und war doch sehr überrascht über das Gewicht. Habe ein L Rahmen mit Standart Ausrüstung und die Waage hat mir 17,1 angezeigt. Bin eigentlich von 16,6 ausgegangen.
> Dann beziehen sich die Norco angaben auf die S Größe.
> ...



17,1 mit pedalen?


----------



## Norco7 (16. Juli 2012)

JKanzinger schrieb:


> 17,1 mit pedalen?


 
Ja, war mit gemessen. Fachte Norco verkauft das Rad mit also ist auch der gemessene Wert mit.


----------



## JKanzinger (16. Juli 2012)

Norco7 schrieb:


> Ja, war mit gemessen. Fachte Norco verkauft das Rad mit also ist auch der gemessene Wert mit.



Nene die werte sind immer ohne, i.d.r. gilt das auch nur für rahmengröße M.
Aber die originalpedale sind sauschwer die haben min 500gr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gaumas (21. Juli 2012)

Hi zusammen

Mich würde mal interessieren, welche Reifen für welche Einsatzzwecke Ihr Euren Truax spendiert habt. Seit Ihr bei den Kendas geblieben oder habt Ihr gewechselt?

Ich hab' zur Zeit die Muddy Mary FR vertstar drauf. Hammer Grip, bin wirklich sehr überrascht! Für den Park - top! Neben dem Hammer Grip hat die Vertstar Mischung auch einen quasi magnetischen Rollwiderstand  Suche nun was für FR Touren.


----------



## chaz (21. Juli 2012)

Minion DH  front 2,5" 42a vorne und 60a hinten.


----------



## Zara Bernard (21. Juli 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Minion DH  front 2,5" 42a vorne und 60a hinten.



F


----------



## indian66 (22. Juli 2012)

Highroller EXO 60a 2,4 V+H

Die Reifenkombi für alles (XC) FR und DH


----------



## a$i (23. Juli 2012)

VR: Rubber Queen 2.4
HR: Ardent 2.4


----------



## Zara Bernard (23. Juli 2012)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i5XzKa6wAvs"]Freeride Fun on new Norco Truax      - YouTube[/nomedia]




Zur Erbauung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (24. Juli 2012)

Schönes Vid!


----------



## gaumas (24. Juli 2012)

für's Video & Eure Gummi-Feedbacks! Ich schau' mir die Sachen mal an!


----------



## indian66 (27. Juli 2012)

Ich versuche verzweifelt meine Dämpferfeder auszubauen,
bekomme aber die obere rechte Hülse nicht los. 
Habe die Schraube einige Umdrehungen gelöst und dann mit dem Hammer dagegengehauen aber es bewegt sich nix. 
Was mache ich falsch??


----------



## chaz (27. Juli 2012)

Nimm mal 'nen größeren Hammer.


----------



## indian66 (27. Juli 2012)

Schon getestet, biegt sich die Schwinge auf


----------



## Spielzeug (27. Juli 2012)

Das hört sich gefährlich an.....

Lass mal den Hammer bitte weg. 

Die Hülse müsste mit etwas Druck von Hand raus gehen. Die wird ja nur mit dem O-Ring an Position gehalten. 

Am besten baust du den Dämpfer komplett aus und gehts damit zu einem Mech. für die Untere Dämpferschraube muss leider die Kurbel gelöst werden, da sie am Kettenblatt anschlägt. Wenn ich mir das aber anhöre würd ich an deiner Stelle das auch machen lassen.... 

falls du aber hardnäckig bist, post doch mal ein Bild. 

grüsse


----------



## indian66 (27. Juli 2012)

Ich bekomme den Dämpfer ja gar nicht heraus, dafür muss die Hülse ja erst mal raus. 
Ich meine diese silberne Platte die von rechts in der Schwinge steckt.


----------



## Spielzeug (27. Juli 2012)

aha die..... =) sorry dachte du meinst die am Dämpfer.

hmmm stell das Bike mal auf den Boden so das der dämpfer etwas einfedert, versuch gleichzeitig mit einer Hand die Stelle zu finden wo am wenigsten Last auf der Hülse ist. Der dämpfer ist etwas unter Spannung eingebaut. Zur Not über Nacht mit WD40 einwirken lassen, kann sein das das Alu oxidiert ist. Die Hülse muss aber eigentlich problemlos raus kommen. 

grüsse


----------



## indian66 (27. Juli 2012)

Hab ich genau so probiert,
Hat die Hülse denn einen Bund mit dem sie sich verhaken kann?


----------



## Spielzeug (27. Juli 2012)

nein, bi mir ging die auch ohne jegliche Anstrengung raus. allerdings war mein Frame neu und ungefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## indian66 (30. Juli 2012)

In dem Zusammenhang:
Hat noch Jemand eine 450er Feder übrig?


----------



## JKanzinger (30. Juli 2012)

indian66 schrieb:


> In dem Zusammenhang:
> Hat noch Jemand eine 450er Feder übrig?



Mal ganz was anderes, wie seid ihr denn mit der elexir zufrieden? Also ich kenns ned anders da ich bis jetzt immer die dran hatte aber bin vor kurzem mal auf nem bike mit ner XT bremse gesessen 

ALTER des ding isn anker! Genau so stell ich mir das vor.

Jetzt steht fest die elexir fliegt in hohen bogen! (abgesehen von dem ge*** beim entlüften geht die einfach ned so wie se soll, die CR am Yekyll war genau so s***)

Also jetzt ne XT kaufen oder gleich die Saint drauf nageln 
Kann mir ned vorstellen das ne bremse noch brachialer beisst als die XT oder is die saint einfach standfester? oder doch was von hope??


----------



## Spielzeug (30. Juli 2012)

XT Trail ist super, sogar etwas besser als die -2012er Saint's

Man muss es aber mögen. Mineraloelbremsen sind halt doch was anderes....

Ich fahr beides, am Enduro find ich die XT super, aber am Truax mag ich meine neue Code R 2012 auch sehr

grüsse


----------



## indian66 (31. Juli 2012)

Hope M4 rules


----------



## Serafin (31. Juli 2012)

JKanzinger schrieb:


> Mal ganz was anderes, wie seid ihr denn mit der elexir zufrieden? Also ich kenns ned anders da ich bis jetzt immer die dran hatte aber bin vor kurzem mal auf nem bike mit ner XT bremse gesessen
> 
> ALTER des ding isn anker! Genau so stell ich mir das vor.
> 
> ...



Ich habe auch gewechselt und eine Saint dran. Find ich schon deutlich besser, va. präziser vom Druckpunkt her. Bei meinem 2er war aber auch nur die Elexir 5 dran.


----------



## gaumas (31. Juli 2012)

Ich hatte ja bezüglich der Elexir 5 auch meine Probleme:



gaumas schrieb:


> Trotzdem habe ich auch 2 negative Punkte: *Die Avid Elexir 5 ist absoluter Schrott* und schon fast gefährlich! Die Bremse hat weder einen definierten Druckpunkt noch anständig Druck auf den Bremsen. Mehrmaliges Entlüften hat auch keine Besserung gebracht. So wie das aussieht, habe ich wohl so ein Montagsmodel erwischt. Die Bremserei werde ich auf XT umbauen.



Nach x mal entlüften funktioniert die Bremse jetzt so einigermassen, ist aber kein Vergleich zur XT die ich an meinem Remedy habe. Über kurz oder lang werde ich die Bremse wechseln.


----------



## BikerTim97 (1. August 2012)

Ich weiß ja nicht was ihr habt!?!
Also ich find die Avid eigendlich ganz gut.
L.G. Tim


----------



## Zara Bernard (1. August 2012)

BikerTim97 schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht was ihr habt!?!
> Also ich find die Avid eigendlich ganz gut.
> L.G. Tim



Nach dem zehnten Entlüften sicher nicht mehr. 

Einmal Avid = Nie wieder Avid =


----------



## BikerTim97 (4. August 2012)

War bei euch eigendlich ein Lackstift mit dabei?
L.G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## indian66 (5. August 2012)

Jupp,
Sieht aus wie ein Nagellackfläschchen.


----------



## BikerTim97 (5. August 2012)

Ah gut dann muss ich nochmal mit meinem Händler sprechen.
Kann man eigendlich eine Druckstufe (hightspeed - lowspeed)  bei der Totem nachrüsten?


----------



## Norco7 (6. August 2012)

Moin,

mein Truax 2 in L muss umbedingt leichter werden. Es wiegt mit Pedalen (514g) und gekürzter Sattelstütze 17,1 kg. Und normal habe ich noch eine Reverb verbaut, was es noch einmal schwerer macht.
Die Totem möchte ich nicht missen, bei dem Rest bin ich flexibel. Mein Ziel liegt bei <15kg mit Reverb. Ich habe jetzt mal einige Teile gewogen und suche nach Teilen die *Preis/Leistungsmässig* viel bringen. Wer kann mir ein paar Teile empfehlen?


----------



## JKanzinger (6. August 2012)

Norco7 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> mein Truax 2 in L muss umbedingt leichter werden. Es wiegt mit Pedalen (514g) und gekürzter Sattelstütze 17,1 kg. Und normal habe ich noch eine Reverb verbaut, was es noch einmal schwerer macht.
> Die Totem möchte ich nicht missen, bei dem Rest bin ich flexibel. Mein Ziel liegt bei <15kg mit Reverb. Ich habe jetzt mal einige Teile gewogen und suche nach Teilen die *Preis/Leistungsmässig* viel bringen. Wer kann mir ein paar Teile empfehlen?
> ...



Laufräder! Tausch gegen ZTR Flow von Actionsports ca 500gr leichter
Bereifung habe ich Mudy Marry freeride Vorne Hans dampf pace star hinten beides Tubeless auch ca 200gr leichter als die serien kombi pro Laufrad!
Die Moto X Kurbel ist SAU schwer. Ich hab hier die SRAM X0 2x mit Bash verbaut auch nochmal so 400gr leichter.

So und ab jetzt wirds Teuer und schwieriger.
Air Dämpfer Hinten + Totem auf Air umbauen geht auf jeden fall auch noch.

Was sind das denn für pedale mit 514gr? 

unter 15kg wird sehr schwer wenn du die Stahlfeder elemente behalten willst.

Ich fahre z.z. das bike mit 2 laufradsätzen. 1x den ZTR Schwalbe 1x den Sun ringle 29 mit Maxxis DH Bereifung. Somit fahr ich touren mit 1500hm genau so wie WC Downhill  

Truax -->


----------



## JKanzinger (6. August 2012)

Gewicht der moto X stimmt in deiner liste nicht.
Meine das das ding 1100gr auf die waage bringt 
und das ohne innenlager. Kanns aber morgen nochmal auf die Waage legen wenns ist.


----------



## Norco7 (7. August 2012)

@ JKanzinger: Danke für die super Antwort und auch für die Bilder.
Reifenwechsel ist denke ich auch erstmal das nahliegende, sind schon so gut wie bestellt.
Laufräder wird wird dann das nächste sein wegen rotierender Masse ....
Wie ist die Nabe von vom Klang? Laut? Mag es eigentlich eher leiser.

Habe die Specialized Lo Pro Pedale, sind schon gute 3 Jahre alt, sehen nicht mehr wirklich gut aus und wiegen trotz einiger Materialabschürfungen immer noch mehr als sie im Internet angegeben sind.

Die X.0 Kombination gefällt mir auch gut, auch optisch auf den Fotos. Gibt es das Paket auch irgendwo günstiger im Set. Wollen ja keine Werbung machen aber wenn du ein Tipp hast gerne auch als PM. Hast du das Innenlager auch gewechselt bzw passt das?

Totem auf Air umzubauen kommt eigentlich nicht in Frage. Ich liebe Sie so wie Sie ist 
Der Dämpfer schon eher. Hat da schon jemand wirklich gute Erfahrungen gemacht. In früheren posts liest man etwas von einem DHX Air. Den würde ich günstig bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JKanzinger (7. August 2012)

Muss sagen das ich etwas GlÃ¼ck hatte mit den Parts.
HÃ¤tte mir die XO gruppe sonst auch nicht geleistet.

Preise hab ich bezahlt:
XO Kurbel Blau Carbon / 130â¬ -->ebay (einmal gefahren fast neu) 
XO Shifter Blau 2X10   /   95â¬ --> irgend nen online shop Ã¼ber google shopping (neu)
XO Schaltwerk Blau 10X / 110â¬ --> ebay (neu)

LaufrÃ¤der ZTR Flow / 369â¬ --> actionsports (neu) 1750gr
Hier gÃ¤be es auch noch die 911 enduro fÃ¼r 270â¬ mit 1890gr

Beim DHX Air solltest dir nur bewusst sein das der Gewichtsvorteil hier grade mal 200gr sind wenn ich jetzt ned ganz falsch liege.

Aber wie du schon richtig geschrieben hast finde ich auch die LaufrÃ¤der mit am wichtigsten. 

Die Reverb hab ich auch drauf die schlÃ¤gt mit 300gr mehrgewicht schon ordentlich zu buche 


EDIT: Also fÃ¼r die XO Kurbel brauchst ein anderes innenlager (war bei meiner allerdings dabei)
Der Freilauf von actionsports ist nicht laut und nicht leise 
Also deutlich hÃ¶rbar aber nicht richtig laut. Klingt schÃ¶n knackig iwie nicht wie der billige der OEM auf dem rad drauf ist.


----------



## gaumas (8. August 2012)

Was für n Innenlager ist eigentlich beim Truax 2 verbaut? BB30?


----------



## chaz (8. August 2012)

BSA Gewinde 1,37 x 24


----------



## gaumas (9. August 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> BSA Gewinde 1,37 x 24



Cool, danke!


----------



## BikerTim97 (10. August 2012)

Kann man eigendlich eine Druckstufe (hightspeed - lowspeed)  bei der Totem nachrüsten?


----------



## Wurzelsepp (11. August 2012)

bei Jehle bekommste Druckstufen-Modul...aber mit Floodgate


----------



## Wurzelsepp (12. August 2012)

@ JKanzinger

merkste den neuen Laufradsatz + neue Reifen (die kenda sind schon alleine wie ne angezogene Handbremse) ?

DER LRS gefaellt mir och..eventuell mit der Conti-koenigin

Gruesse


----------



## BikerTim97 (12. August 2012)

Sorry für die Frage aber was ist ein Floodgate?


----------



## JKanzinger (12. August 2012)

BikerTim97 schrieb:


> Sorry für die Frage aber was ist ein Floodgate?



Das blaue Rädchen steuert also das Dämpfen beim Einfedern bis hin zum kompletten Block. Die Floodgateschraube hingegen steuert wieviel Kraft nötig ist um den Lockout kurzfristig komplett zu umgehen.

Der LRS macht das bike vom freerider zum enduro  
Der unterschied is sowas von krass des is der wahnsinn! Leider ist der ZTR flow nicht so stabil wie die sun29 aber iwo muss man halt abstriche machen 

Wobei der beim endruo rennen schon ordentlich auf die fresse bekommen hat, quitiert mit nem speichenriss.

Falls du dir den holst lass den ungedingt nochmal nachzentrieren wennst paar mal gefahren bist.


----------



## BikerTim97 (16. August 2012)

Erstmal danke für die Antwort.
Ich bin auf der Suche nach Reifen...Mir gefällt der Schwalbe Muddy Mary 2.5 VertStar. Nur ich weiß nicht wie der ist denn ich fahre nicht nur FR/DH sondern auch manchmal FR Touren. Wisst ihr wie die Rolleigenschaften von dem VertStar sind??
Oder welche Reifen sind noch empfehlenswert??

Das Truax 2 ist so sau geil!!!

L.G. Tim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## indian66 (16. August 2012)

Muddy mary geht gar nicht
Schon gar nicht als vertstar
Nimm nen minion front oder highroller


----------



## chaz (17. August 2012)

indian66 schrieb:


> Muddy mary geht gar nicht
> Schon gar nicht als vertstar
> Nimm nen minion front oder highroller


----------



## Serafin (17. August 2012)

Hallo, fährt jemand Onza - wie ist deten Performance? Ich habe den Fat Albert und manchmal das Gefühl, dass bei nassen Verhältnissen sich alles etwas rutschig anfühlt. Beim Kenda, der drauf war, ist dies besser, aber da hab ich dauernd platt...


----------



## BikerTim97 (17. August 2012)

indian66 schrieb:


> Muddy mary geht gar nicht
> Schon gar nicht als vertstar
> Nimm nen minion front oder highroller



Hey
Kannst du mir auch sagen warum?!? 
Warum die Version nicht gut ist!?!
Der Minion soll doch einen riesen Rollwiderstand haben.
Was gibt es denn noch ???
L.g. Tim


----------



## indian66 (17. August 2012)

Wenn irgendwas schlecht rollt dann die muddy mary. 
Und mehr Grip als ein highroller hat die auch nicht wirklich. 
Aber ich will hier nicht die x-te Reifendiskussion lostreten


----------



## gaumas (17. August 2012)

Hi

Ich habe hier die Reifenfrage schon mal gestellt:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=493144&page=12

Zur Zeit habe ich noch v/h die Muddy Mary drauf. Vom Grip her bin ich sehr zufrieden  Die Muddy Mary hat aber einen wirklich heftigen Rollwiderstand. Dazu kommt, dass ich den hinteren Pneu nach 4 Parktagen wegschmeissen kann. Die Teile sind soooo weich, da reissen Dir die Noppen aus und das Mittelprofil isch quasi voll runter. Als Parkreifen sicher ne super Sache, wenn man zu viel Geld hat 

Ich werde ab nächster Woche den Ardent als allround Reifen testen, bin gespannt.


----------



## Wurzelsepp (17. August 2012)

JKanzinger schrieb:


> Das blaue Rädchen steuert also das Dämpfen beim Einfedern bis hin zum kompletten Block. Die Floodgateschraube hingegen steuert wieviel Kraft nötig ist um den Lockout kurzfristig komplett zu umgehen.
> 
> Der LRS macht das bike vom freerider zum enduro
> Der unterschied is sowas von krass des is der wahnsinn! Leider ist der ZTR flow nicht so stabil wie die sun29 aber iwo muss man halt abstriche machen
> ...



thanks fuer Die Info!
hab aufm Trek Fuel nen Bontrager Rhythm Elite drauf..also wenn er aehnlich is, faend ich ´n gut...vom Gewicht her issers ma ;O)

sieht gut aus, deine Schussel..was haste denn nun als Gesamtgewicht Anzubieten? Ich trau mich garnit, den Hobel mit der Reverb zu wiegen ;O)


----------



## a$i (20. August 2012)

Den Ardent kann ich am HR sehr empfehlen, wenn man auch Touren fahren möchte. Vorne dann Minion/Highroller, ich bin am VR mit der Rubber Queen glücklich.



gaumas schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Ich habe hier die Reifenfrage schon mal gestellt:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=493144&page=12
> ...


----------



## Noxya (21. August 2012)

Bikedude001 schrieb:


> Neuigkeiten 2012:
> Die Modellbezeichnungen haben sich geändert...
> Das Truax Team der ersten Serie ist ab 2012 das Truax one.
> Das Truax One der Ersten wird zu Truax two ...
> ...



Hallo zusammen
Weiss jemand, ob es einen Unterschied gibt zwischen den ersten Modellen 2011/12 (Truax Team, Truax 1) und den aktuellen Modellen (Truax 1, 2, LE) ? Mir geht es vorallem darum, ob es exakt der selbe Rahmen ist, oder ob es da Abweichungen gibt. 
Ist es alleine die Ausstattung, die dann den höheren Preis bei den aktuellen Modellen rechtfertigt?

Liebe Grüsse, Noxya


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JKanzinger (4. September 2012)

Männers ich hab die elexir runtergeschmissen. Nehmt 400 in die Hand und macht da mal die Saint drauf 

Das Ding is ja mal so geil abartig!!! Sind seit 2 Wochen in Canada unterwegs und die einzigen mit bremsenprobleme sind die elexir fahrer 

Brutal die Beläge sind noch fast wie neu, komplett geräuschlos, ne ordentliche griffweiteneinstellung. HAMMER! (Gewicht zwar auch aber was muss das muss) 

Also fazit: Saint oder XT trail kaufen! Shimano bremsen sind um welten besser als dieser kernschrott von Avid!


----------



## Mr.Nox (4. September 2012)

Ich war immer zufrieden mit meinen Avids. Nun war ich vor 2 Wochen in Saalbach und sie muss runter. Wenig Power, Bremsbeläge alle 3 Tage runter. Ich greif auch zu den Saints.


----------



## MichaelG289 (5. September 2012)

magura bremsen sind auch klasse, ich hab zwar nur die mt2 griffe ohne druckpunktverstellung aber trotzdem bin ich begeistert und was noch nicht ist kann ja noch werden, als nächstes werd ich mir mt4/6 oder 8 anbauen


----------



## Stunt-beck (6. September 2012)

Für 400,- bekommst du auch schon die M4 von Hope. Die würde ich dann dran machen. Habe meiner Freundin gerade die V2 montiert. Sie ist damit am Gardasee und ist begeistert.

Grüße


----------



## alf2 (6. September 2012)

Hope sind sehr hübsch und stylisch und man sollte europäische Produkte auch fördern. Aber von der Bremspower geht nichts über eine Saint. Ich habe vor kurzem die V2 am Rad eines Freundes ausprobiert und die lag von der Bremsleistung unter der SLX auf meinem CC Rad, von der Saint am Enduro völlig zu schweigen.


----------



## indian66 (6. September 2012)

Hab seit einer Woche die Zee mit 203/203 Scheiben dran. (vorher die Hope M4)
Bin begeistert. Einfach nur perfekt. 
Dosierung, Druckpunkt, Bremsleistung. 
Für kompl 260,- mit Scheiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (6. September 2012)

alf2 schrieb:


> Hope sind sehr hübsch und stylisch und man sollte europäische Produkte auch fördern. Aber von der Bremspower geht nichts über eine Saint. Ich habe vor kurzem die V2 am Rad eines Freundes ausprobiert und die lag von der Bremsleistung unter der SLX auf meinem CC Rad, von der Saint am Enduro völlig zu schweigen.



Dann solltest du meine mal fahren. Aber wenn du mit der Saint zufrieden bist ist das ok. Meine V2 bremst wie sau.


Grüße Micha


----------



## Serafin (10. September 2012)

Ich sammle in letzter Zeit vermehrt 'Platten' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Hat jemand ähnliche Probleme. Bei meinem Truax ist der Standard LRS Inferno 29 von Sun Ringle drauf.
Allenfalls wäre Tubless eine Option. Hat jemand Erfahrung, ob sich die Inferno Laufräder gut abdichten lassen?

Merci und Gruss
Serafin


----------



## chaz (10. September 2012)

Mit welchen Reifen bist du unterwegs?


----------



## Serafin (10. September 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Mit welchen Reifen bist du unterwegs?


 

Hab vorne einen Maxxis Minion 2.5 drauf. Der ist ganz neu und da hab ich im Moment noch keinen Platten gehabt. Hinten fahre ich eien Fat Albert und hab am Wochenende gleich 2x platt gehabt.
Zuvor hatte ich einen Kenda drauf und musste vorne und hinten x-mal Schlauch wechseln.


----------



## chaz (10. September 2012)

Der FA ist nun echt nicht der pannensicherste. Besser hinten auch einen Minion oder Highroller2.


----------



## indian66 (10. September 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Der FA ist nun echt nicht der pannensicherste. Besser hinten auch einen Minion oder Highroller2.


----------



## BikerTim97 (10. September 2012)

Huhu
Wenn ich in die Pedale gehe, zieht sich der rechte Teil der Kasette(9  Gänge) nach vorn und drückt gleichzeitig das Tretlager (die ganze Region  um das Tretlager...also den Rahmen beim Tretlager) nach links.
Ist das bei euch auch so??
Der Dämpfer wird dann ja auch immer schief gezogen! :/




L.G. Tim


----------



## Spielzeug (10. September 2012)

kann sein das das untere Lager Spiel hat. Die Senkkopfimbusschrauben lösen sich gerne mal. 

weiss jemand die Drehmomente für den Rahmen, hab bei mir die unteren Lager nach ziehen müssen. 13nm 

grüsse

Edit: http://www.norco-bikes.de/relaunch/wp-content/uploads/2011/11/pivot_torques_012.pdf


----------



## Serafin (11. September 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Der FA ist nun echt nicht der pannensicherste. Besser hinten auch einen Minion oder Highroller2.


 
Merci vielmal. Werde in diesem Fall dann bald mal wechseln...

Tubless ist bei euch allen kein Thema?


----------



## chaz (11. September 2012)

Bisher bei mir nicht. Hatte bisher auch mit meiner Reifenkombi auch noch nie Probleme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Serafin (11. September 2012)

Danke Chaz für die rasche Antwort. Du fährst auch mit dem Inferno 29 LRS?


----------



## chaz (11. September 2012)

Bei mir ist der Equalizer-Satz drin. Sind erstaunlich haltbar. Habe zwar schon mehrere Beulen an den Felgen, da ich mit relativ wenig Luft fahre. Aber noch keinen Platten.


----------



## Serafin (11. September 2012)

Wenig Luft ist mir eigentlich auch recht, aber mit den ewigen Platten war das nun fast nicht mehr möglich. Interessanterweise hab ich mit meinem alten Velo und einer Mavic Felge mit FA praktisch nie Probleme gehabt und nun am Laufmeter...


----------



## chaz (11. September 2012)

Mit Schwalbe hatte ich mit wenig Luftdruck früher immer Probleme mit vielen Defekten gehabt. Seit ich Maxxis mit billigen Schläuchen von Decathlon fahre, ist damit eigentlich Schluss.


----------



## JKanzinger (12. September 2012)

Serafin schrieb:


> Wenig Luft ist mir eigentlich auch recht, aber mit den ewigen Platten war das nun fast nicht mehr möglich. Interessanterweise hab ich mit meinem alten Velo und einer Mavic Felge mit FA praktisch nie Probleme gehabt und nun am Laufmeter...



Also FA is pannenanfällig wie sau genau wie die kendas!

Was Maxxis Minion DH F und Highroller2 sind ne topkombi absolut pannensicher und grip ohne ende 

Bei mir auch auf den Inferno29.

Fahre außerdem noch nen ztr flow-LRS tubless mit schwalbe MM vorne und Hans dampf hinten für lange touren.


----------



## JKanzinger (13. September 2012)

BikerTim97 schrieb:


> Huhu
> Wenn ich in die Pedale gehe, zieht sich der rechte Teil der Kasette(9  Gänge) nach vorn und drückt gleichzeitig das Tretlager (die ganze Region  um das Tretlager...also den Rahmen beim Tretlager) nach links.
> Ist das bei euch auch so??
> Der Dämpfer wird dann ja auch immer schief gezogen! :/
> ...



Hey da sind 100% die Senkkopfschrauben vom Hinterbau locker.
Für die rechte schraube muss die kurbel raus 

Hatte des ge****e am gardasee als das bike neu war, da war die jeden tag locker 

Fazit, alle schrauben raus, mit schraubensicherung mittelfest und richtigen drehmoment alles wieder rein sonst hast die probleme immer wieder.


----------



## BikerTim97 (24. September 2012)

Ich hab an meinem Truax eine Minion DHF Bereifung und die haben so einen sehr starken steinschlag? Ist das bei euch auch soo?
 D
L.G.


----------



## chaz (24. September 2012)

Was haben die? Häh?


----------



## gaumas (25. September 2012)

Bei Steinschlag immer schön den Helm auf behalten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikerTim97 (14. Oktober 2012)

So. Ich schließe mich eurer Meinung an...Scheiß Avids !!
Heute hab ich die entlüft. Nur jetzt schleift die vordere bremse immernoch. Und die hintere...da ist der druckpunk so weit hinten dass die keine bremskraft mehr hat.
Kann mir einer von euch sagen warum? Was ich da falsch mache?!
Ich zerbrech mir nämlich den kopf darüber.

L.G. Tim


----------



## Serafin (14. Oktober 2012)

BikerTim97 schrieb:


> So. Ich schließe mich eurer Meinung an...Scheiß Avids !!
> Heute hab ich die entlüft. Nur jetzt schleift die vordere bremse immernoch. Und die hintere...da ist der druckpunk so weit hinten dass die keine bremskraft mehr hat.
> Kann mir einer von euch sagen warum? Was ich da falsch mache?!
> Ich zerbrech mir nämlich den kopf darüber.
> ...



Das Problem mit dem Druckpunkt hab ich auch schon gehabt und konnte es nach mehrmal. Entlüften beheben. Im Endeffekt ist aber ein Wechsel auf bspw. Saint doch empfehlenswert. Da bleibt der DP an Ort.


----------



## BikerTim97 (14. Oktober 2012)

Und woran liegt das das der druckpunk immer woanders ist?


----------



## JKanzinger (14. Oktober 2012)

BikerTim97 schrieb:


> Und woran liegt das das der druckpunk immer woanders ist?



Weil das Avid system extrem schwer komplett zu entlüfen ist. Wenn die 100% perfekt entlüftet ist funktioniert die auch aber pfffff

Tipp ZEE kaufen und Saint beläge drauf dann hast ne saint zum spotpreis


----------



## JKanzinger (14. Oktober 2012)

öhhhmmm wo bekomm ich den die lager für den hinterbau her? Die an der Kettenstrebe hinten sind durch


----------



## BikerTim97 (14. Oktober 2012)

ich Weiß...das passt hier nicht aber was haltet ihr von der Hope M4 oder der V2 ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (15. Oktober 2012)

Fahre seit Jahren die M4 an verschiedenen Rädern und bin damit sehr zufrieden. Ist eben eine sorglos Bremse.


----------



## BikerTim97 (15. Oktober 2012)

wo liegen eigentlich die unterschiede zwischen der M4 und der V4 ??


----------



## chaz (15. Oktober 2012)

Aus dem IBC-Bericht: Im Gegensatz zur bekannten M4 hat die V4 mehr Kühlrippen und den Leitungsabgang auf der Laufradseite, so dass die Bremsleitung direkt an der Innenseite der Kettenstrebe verlegt werden kann.


----------



## Wurzelsepp (16. Oktober 2012)

Hi alle,

mal ne ausserbremsige Frage:

was haltet ihr von UST aufm Truax?
bin unschluessig. Fahre ja im Mom die standard Reifen und wollte auf ZTR Flow Ex mit RQ umsteigen. Auf meinem 120er fahre ich mit begeisterung UST Contis, aber aufm Truax? *gruebel* 

meine Bedenken: Schiefe Landung.. und Zack ist die Komplette Luft raus oder Reifen springt sogar runter...mit Schlauch waere ihnen das nciht passiert?!ß1

Gruesse


----------



## Christian_85 (17. Oktober 2012)

Faehrt hier eigentlich jemand das Truax mit 160mm vorne und koennte dazu was sagen?


----------



## Spielzeug (17. Oktober 2012)

Wurzelsepp schrieb:


> Hi alle,
> 
> mal ne ausserbremsige Frage:
> 
> ...



kommt halt auf deine Fahrweise und das Terain an. 

Gehen tut das sicher aber mit einem RQ wirds du wohl eher nicht im Bikepark oder auf downhill Tracks rum heizen.... 

Schlauch und Pumpe darf halt auch bei UST nicht fehlen....



Christian_85 schrieb:


> Faehrt hier eigentlich jemand das Truax mit 160mm vorne und koennte dazu was sagen?



Macht ja wenig Sinn, wenn man 160mm fahren will dann nimmt man das Range zb.

aber schlussentlich kommts auf die Bauhöhe an....


----------



## Christian_85 (17. Oktober 2012)

Das Range hat hinten halt weniger FW.. thx


----------



## Wurzelsepp (17. Oktober 2012)

Spielzeug schrieb:


> kommt halt auf deine Fahrweise und das Terain an.
> 
> Gehen tut das sicher aber mit einem RQ wirds du wohl eher nicht im Bikepark oder auf downhill Tracks rum heizen....
> 
> Schlauch und Pumpe darf halt auch bei UST nicht fehlen....



soll halt fuer Enduro mit kleinen, leichten Freeride Parts sein ;O) fuer Bikepark behalt ich den alten LRS

schneller DH oder weites/tiefes Fliegen/Fallen is ueber meinem Koennen und Wollen ;O)

Edit



Christian_85 schrieb:


> Das Range hat hinten halt weniger FW.. thx


ne Lyrik mit 170?...


----------



## Christian_85 (17. Oktober 2012)

Habe eine 36 Van FIT RC2 hier rumliegen die einfach supert laeuft (; Wuerde dann aus dem 3. die X-Fusion rausschmeissen.. Die Lackierung hat es mir angetan.


----------



## Spielzeug (17. Oktober 2012)

die X-Fusion hat ja 170mm und läuft genau so gut wie die Van. wenn dann würd ich eher zu ner 180er wechseln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christian_85 (17. Oktober 2012)

Ist ja nett gemeint aber weiterhelfen tut mir das nicht  Kann mir nicht mal eben so eine neue Gabel kaufen .. falls irgendwer erfahrungen mit dem Truax und 160mm vorne haben sollte kann er mir ja eine PM schicken. Waer super.

Gruß Christian


----------



## BikerTim97 (18. Oktober 2012)

warum das truax mit 160 ?? Nimm doch direkt das enduro !?!


----------



## Christian_85 (18. Oktober 2012)

Schon vorher erwaehnt, ich haette hinten gern mehr FW. Ausserdem gefaellt mir das Rad nicht. Da muesste ich zu viel verändern wie Dämpfer, Lackierung usw.. Schließlich muss einem das Teil ja auch gefallen


----------



## Spielzeug (18. Oktober 2012)

Christian_85 schrieb:


> Schon vorher erwaehnt, ich haette hinten gern mehr FW. Ausserdem gefaellt mir das Rad nicht. Da muesste ich zu viel verändern wie Dämpfer, Lackierung usw.. Schließlich muss einem das Teil ja auch gefallen



Die Einbauhöhe beträgt bei der Fox 545mm und bei der X-Fusion 565mm also 2cm Unterschied. Wie sich das fährt kann ich und wohl die anderen Truax Fahrer nicht sagen. Ich denke es wirkt sich negativ auf die Geo aus, aber in welcher Weise und wie stark man das merkt. ?!?

Nun ja das Bike ist wirklich der Hammer probiers aus, du willst das Bike ja eh kaufen. wenns nicht passt machst du halt wieder die XF rein.


----------



## kasimir2 (18. Oktober 2012)

@ Christian 85

Hi,

ich habe das Truax1 mit der Talas Gabel.
Damit bin ich einmal in der 160mm Position
gefahren - danach nie wieder.

Mit der 180mm Einstellung klettert das Rad
sehr gut, also habe ich mal probiert ob es mit
der 160mm Einstellung noch besser geht.

Tut es nicht.

Klettert nicht anders, aber die Lenkung wird
deutlich nervöser und man braucht deutlich
mehr Platz auf dem Trail.
Da ich bergab den Lenkwinkel gern noch einen
Tick flacher hätte habe ich die 160mm erst gar
nicht im flachen oder bergab ausprobiert.

Hoffe das hilft Dir ein bißchen weiter.

Gruß,
Marc


----------



## Christian_85 (18. Oktober 2012)

Sehr sogar, vielen Dank!


----------



## a$i (23. November 2012)

Gibts die Schrauben für die Dämpferbefestigung zu kaufen?


----------



## MaxIBK (25. November 2012)

Servus!
hab mir vor ein paar tagen ein neues Norco Truax 2 2012 gekauft.
wunderschönes Fahrrad. Habs leider noch nicht testen können, aber ich bin mir sicher es wird mein schönes Shore 2009 mehr als ersetzen. Ich würde allerdings gerne die Elixir 5 mit ner anderen Bremse tauschen und dafür vorne und hinten 200er scheiben verwenden. Jetzt hab ich allerdings gesehen, dass schon bei der 180er scheibe hinten kaum noch platz zum rahmen ist. ne 200er passt da nie und nimmer rein. ist das ein fehler bei meinem hinterbau oder passt an den rahmen einfach keine 200er scheibe? das kann ich mir ja eigentlich nicht vorstellen. hat da jemand ne ahnung?
vielen Dank!
max


----------



## Spielzeug (25. November 2012)

Ich hab 2 Truax hier einmal das 2012 Framekit und einmal das Rote 2011 Team beide mit 200er Scheibe. es hat ca 1,5mm luft reicht also locker. 

@ a$i was hast du mit dem Bolzen gemacht? also nur vom Ein- und Ausfedern ist der sicher nicht so krass abgenutzt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaxIBK (25. November 2012)

hmm. danke für die schnelle antwort. mit 1,5mm wär ich auch bombig zufrieden. hab grad mal ne 200er draufgeschreubt die ich noch da hatte. leider geht die voll am rahmen an. meint ihr das ist ein fehler am rahmen?? die scheibe ist nicht verbogen und läuft gut in der bremse mit der ich die benutzt hab....

am foto sieht man das problem...

http://www.bilder-upload.eu/show.php?file=a5d429-1353868898.jpg


----------



## a$i (25. November 2012)

Spielzeug schrieb:


> Ich hab 2 Truax hier einmal das 2012 Framekit und einmal das Rote 2011 Team beide mit 200er Scheibe. es hat ca 1,5mm luft reicht also locker.
> 
> @ a$i was hast du mit dem Bolzen gemacht? also nur vom Ein- und Ausfedern ist der sicher nicht so krass abgenutzt?



Den Bolzen habe ich genau so ausgebaut und wie man sieht brauche ich dringend Ersatz, bevor die neuen Buchsen verbaut werden...


----------



## Spielzeug (25. November 2012)

MaxIBK schrieb:


> hmm.  danke für die schnelle antwort. mit 1,5mm wär ich auch bombig  zufrieden. hab grad mal ne 200er draufgeschreubt die ich noch da hatte.  leider geht die voll am rahmen an. meint ihr das ist ein fehler am  rahmen?? die scheibe ist nicht verbogen und läuft gut in der bremse mit  der ich die benutzt hab....
> 
> am foto sieht man das problem...
> 
> http://www.bilder-upload.eu/show.php?file=a5d429-1353868898.jpg



hmm komisch, es gab hier auch schon das jemand mal gesagt hat das es knapp ist, aber grad so ist doch etwas sehr knapp. 

ist das Rad neu? kann mir nur vorstellen das die Nabe spiel hat oder der Hinterbau verbogen ist. ist der Abstand beim drehen immer gleich? oder verändert er sich ? 
Original LRS? 



a$i schrieb:


> Den Bolzen habe ich genau so ausgebaut und wie man sieht brauche ich dringend Ersatz, bevor die neuen Buchsen verbaut werden...



hmm frag mal Fritz was er dazu meint, evt geht das auf Garantie. ich mein das Bike wird ja max 2 jahre alt sein, wenn überhaupt. 

Ansonsten geh zu deinem Shop und bestell den Bolzen. 

war da der Original Dämpfer drin ? 

grüsse


----------



## MaxIBK (25. November 2012)

hi. das rad ist komplett neu und ungefahren. mit original dämpfer, lrs usw. ist das modell von 2012. habs erst seit ein paar tagen und bin selber noch nicht mal damit gefahren. kann also kein verbogener hinterbau oder sonst was kaputtes sein. narbe hat auch kein spiel.
 wenn dann hat norco beim schweissen gepfuscht. ich mach mir daher jetzt auch keine sorgen zwecks garantie oder so...

wenn ich das rad drehe dann verändert ich der abstand um maximal einen halben mm. das liegt aber an der scheibe. die ist halt minimalst verbogen. allerdings ist der abstand an der weitesten stelle immernoch quasi nicht vorhanden. (die ganze problematik kann also eigentlich nicht an der scheibe liegen.....)


----------



## Spielzeug (26. November 2012)

versuch mal ein anderes Hinterrad? evt fehlen an der Nabe die Abstandhüsen oder so was, hatte ich auch schon mal bei einem Mavic LRS wo eine Adapterhülse verlohren ging, da hat dann genau der mm gefehlt. 

Mach mal ein Foto von der Position vom Reifen hat der auf beiden Seiten gleichviel Abstand zur Kettenstrebe?


----------



## MaxIBK (27. November 2012)

danke für die antworten. liegt am rahmen. kireg ne neue sitzstrebe von norco....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Indian Summer (27. November 2012)

a$i schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 241480
> 
> Gibts die Schrauben für die Dämpferbefestigung zu kaufen?



Hi

Ja, gibt es. Kontaktiere bitte deinen Händler. Der bestellt dir die 
Schraube gerne. Die Artikel-Nummer für die Dämpferbefestigung 
des Truax lautet: 959800-11-196 (Truax Team/1 Suspension Mount). 

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## a$i (27. November 2012)

Hi Fritz,

ich habe zwischenzeitlich von Karsten folgende Nummer bekommen: WN959800-12-203. Er sagte aber, dass Norco wohl den Bolzen verbessert hat. Evtl. ist das ja der Grund für die verschiedenen Bestellnummern?



Indian Summer schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Ja, gibt es. Kontaktiere bitte deinen Händler. Der bestellt dir die
> Schraube gerne. Die Artikel-Nummer für die Dämpferbefestigung
> ...


----------



## indian66 (27. November 2012)

Hab auch Probleme mit dem Bolzen: er geht nicht mehr raus aus meinem Truax von 2011. 
Hat wer nen Tip? Abzieher geht ja nicht.


----------



## Spielzeug (27. November 2012)

oben und unten lösen, etwas WD40 rein sprühen und über Nacht mit etwas Druck auf den Rädern einwirken lassen, danach mit einem Gummihammer den Bolzen unter leichten Druck austreiben. Neuen Bolzen mit etwas Lagerfett wieder moniteren.


----------



## a$i (27. November 2012)

Ich habe die Schraube nur ca. eine Windung in den Bolzen gedreht und dann mit dem Gummihammer vorsichtig rausgeschlagen.


----------



## indian66 (28. November 2012)

Habe ich genau so probiert. 
Nach auch nachdrücklichen Schlägen hab ich dann abgebrochen um die Dämpferschwinge nicht zu "verbiegen"


----------



## a$i (28. November 2012)

Hast du den unteren Bolzen gelöst, so dass der Dämpfer drehbar ist? Evtl. hilft es ja, durch das drehen/wackeln vom Dämpfer den Bolzen ohne Zerstörung rauszubringen.

Ich habe es schon öfter vom Aurum gehört, dass der Bolzen verbogen wurde.



indian66 schrieb:


> Habe ich genau so probiert.
> Nach auch nachdrücklichen Schlägen hab ich dann abgebrochen um die Dämpferschwinge nicht zu "verbiegen"


----------



## indian66 (28. November 2012)

a$i schrieb:


> Hast du den unteren Bolzen gelöst, so dass der Dämpfer drehbar ist? Evtl. hilft es ja, durch das drehen/wackeln vom Dämpfer den Bolzen ohne Zerstörung rauszubringen.
> 
> Ich habe es schon öfter vom Aurum gehört, dass der Bolzen verbogen wurde.



Werd ich mal so testen. 
Allerdings besorge ich mir vorher schonmal einen Ersatzbolzen.


----------



## JKanzinger (6. Dezember 2012)

Indian Summer schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Ja, gibt es. Kontaktiere bitte deinen Händler. Der bestellt dir die
> Schraube gerne. Die Artikel-Nummer für die Dämpferbefestigung
> ...



So meinen grade nachgemessen, ist auch verbogen. Bravo.
Das Bike ist 6 Monate alt wie wärs wenn sich Norco hier kulant zeigt wenn es sogar bekannt ist?? Wo kann man den Bolzen bestellen? Mein händler bekommt ihn nicht bzw ist es ihm wohl zu stressig...


----------



## JKanzinger (6. Dezember 2012)

Ach und weils mich eh grad so nervt...

...ist die Lackqualität euer truax auch sowas von unter aller Kanone? 
Hat norco hier direkt auf alu lackiert ohne Grundierung? Der lack platzt beim anschauen schon großflächig ab. Beim neurad waren an der bremssattelaufnahme hinten schon lackabplatzer zu sehen. Geschweige denn wenn man die lager ausbaut. Hier fliegt das zeug ja gerade so. Aber norco ist es wohl bekannt drum bekommt man gleich nen lackstift zum bike dazu. Achsooooooo......

Ich wollt eigentl noch ein Aurum anschaffen aber öhhhm nee ich nehm lieber was anderes!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a$i (7. Dezember 2012)

Lackqualität war bei mir ok, hat mir aber farblich nicht gefallen. Jetzt ist der Rahmen Raw.

Den Bolzen habe ich bestellt und angeblich gibt es eine überarbeitete Version, die mehr aushält. Trotzdem ein bitterer Beigeschmack...


----------



## indian66 (7. Dezember 2012)

a$i schrieb:


> Lackqualität war bei mir ok, hat mir aber farblich nicht gefallen. Jetzt ist der Rahmen Raw.



Poste doch mal n Bild davon


----------



## Indian Summer (7. Dezember 2012)

a$i schrieb:


> Hi Fritz,
> 
> ich habe zwischenzeitlich von Karsten folgende Nummer bekommen: WN959800-12-203. Er sagte aber, dass Norco wohl den Bolzen verbessert hat. Evtl. ist das ja der Grund für die verschiedenen Bestellnummern?



Hi a$i

Norco vergibt für jeden Jahrgang eigene Nummern, das siehst du an der 11 bzw. 12 in der 
Bestellnummer. Somit ist deine Nummer 959800-12-203 tatsächlich die korrekte Bestellnummer.

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## Indian Summer (7. Dezember 2012)

JKanzinger schrieb:


> Ach und weils mich eh grad so nervt...
> 
> ...ist die Lackqualität euer truax auch sowas von unter aller Kanone?
> Hat norco hier direkt auf alu lackiert ohne Grundierung? Der lack platzt beim anschauen schon großflächig ab. Beim neurad waren an der bremssattelaufnahme hinten schon lackabplatzer zu sehen. Geschweige denn wenn man die lager ausbaut. Hier fliegt das zeug ja gerade so. Aber norco ist es wohl bekannt drum bekommt man gleich nen lackstift zum bike dazu. Achsooooooo......
> ...



Hi JKanzinger

Die Norcos werden ja in derselben Rahmenschmiede hergestellt und lackiert wie zum Beispiel die 
Santa Cruz Bikes, erhalten also denselben Lack wie Nomad, Blur oder Tallboy. Es reagieren auch nicht 
alle Farbtöne gleich. Das Rot und Blau der Truax gehörte jedoch sicher zu den heikleren Farben. 
Die neuen Aurums dagegen zeigen bei uns auch nach einer Test-Saison 
keine Abplatzer, die Farbe des 650B Range scheint ebenfalls kein Problem zu sein. Norco muss 
hier aber auf jeden Fall am Ball bleiben.

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## a$i (7. Dezember 2012)

indian66 schrieb:


> Poste doch mal n Bild davon



Ich stelle Bilder rein sobald der Aufbau fertig ist. Es fehlen nur noch Kleinigkeiten und die Lust zu schrauben


----------



## indian66 (7. Dezember 2012)

a$i schrieb:


> Ich stelle Bilder rein sobald der Aufbau fertig ist. Es fehlen nur noch Kleinigkeiten und die Lust zu schrauben



Haste den Rahmen raw gelassen, bzw sind die Schweissnähte verschliffen?
Viell kannst ja mal ein Foto vorab posten.


----------



## a$i (7. Dezember 2012)

Nach der chemischen Entlackung waren schon keine Bearbeitungsspuren mehr um die Schweißnähte zu sehen. Weitere Arbeitsschritte von KHUJAND später sieht der Rahmen vor dem Zusammenbau so aus:


----------



## indian66 (7. Dezember 2012)

hübsch! 
Hast Du auch noch ein Bild direkt nach dem Entlacken?


----------



## a$i (7. Dezember 2012)

Miese Bildqualität, aber ich denke man kann den Unterschied gut erkennen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JKanzinger (7. Dezember 2012)

Indian Summer schrieb:


> Hi JKanzinger
> 
> Die Norcos werden ja in derselben Rahmenschmiede hergestellt und lackiert wie zum Beispiel die
> Santa Cruz Bikes, erhalten also denselben Lack wie Nomad, Blur oder Tallboy. Es reagieren auch nicht
> ...



Naja der hammer war halt das ich mal beim abhnemen der kette also beim abziehen nur gegen den rahmen gekommen bin und schon abplatzer hatte. Geschweige dem man treibt die lager aus! Da kommt der komplette lack am lagersitz entgegen. Nachdem ich beruflich auch mit lackierungen im kfz bereich zu tun habe denke ich einfach das das von einer schlechten vorbehandlung kommt. Die Lackfarbe sowie Schichtstärke ect sind ok! Es geht mir rein um das abplatzen des lacks. Hatte das auch beim neurad bereits reklamiert das an div verschraubungen (u.a. Bremssattel) bereits der lack abgeplatzt war. Aber klar mitten im saisson beginn ist rahmen einschicken auch keine alternative also damit abgefunden.

Abgesehen davon bin ich ja begeistert von dem Rad so ist es nicht 

Aber schön zu hören das sich norco des "problems" zumindest bewusst ist.

Gibts ein Norco statement zu den reihenweiße verbogenen bolzen?


----------



## KHUJAND (8. Dezember 2012)

a$i schrieb:


> Miese Bildqualität, aber ich denke man kann den Unterschied gut erkennen:





durch das strahlen,- bekommt der rahmen eine enorme harte oberflächen strucktur verpasst .


----------



## Wurzelsepp (9. Dezember 2012)

mal eine kurze Frage zwischendurch ! ;O)

kann es sein, dass das 2013 er truax um 3mm im Oberrohr gewachsen is?

und ja..blau broeckelt beim boes gucken maechtig ab...hab schon 3 Kilo schutzfolie verklebt ;O)

Gruesschen


----------



## Spielzeug (24. Januar 2013)

Truax von Rayn Leech. schöner Aufbau.


----------



## BikerTim97 (15. Februar 2013)

Ich bin mal so frei und Frage hier 
Von meinem Truax und der Totem ist Luft!! Ist das normal?

Tim


----------



## Spielzeug (15. Februar 2013)

BikerTim97 schrieb:


> Ich bin mal so frei und Frage hier
> Von meinem Truax und der Totem ist Luft!! Ist das normal?
> 
> Tim



was genau willst du wissen? 

Falls ich dich richtig verstanden hab, willst du wissen ob das Truax eine Luft Totem verbaut hat?!?! Nein ist eine Coil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikerTim97 (16. Februar 2013)

Ne. Ich weiß schon dass es eine Coil ist.
Nur wenn ich die Gabel schüttel, hört es sich an als würde ich eine halb volle Glasflasche schütteln. Ist das normal?


----------



## Spielzeug (16. Februar 2013)

ähmmm nein, schon mal ein Service gemacht? 

Wäschst du dein bike mit dem Hochdruckreiniger?


----------



## BikerTim97 (16. Februar 2013)

Ja aber nciht auf Lager oder Dichtungen!


----------



## Spielzeug (17. Februar 2013)

hmm würd sie auf jedenfall mal zum Händler bringen.... 

Anderes Problem, meine Freundin fährt seit letzten Herbst auch ein Truax in M aber das 2011 Team. Jetzt wollten wir eine Variostütze einbauen und haben bemerkt das der Vorbesitzer die Sattelstütze recht viel abgeschnitten hatte. Bei der Montage der Variostütze ist uns dann aufgefallen das diese sich nicht annäherd so weit versenken lässt wie bei meinem Truax. Durch etwas ausprobieren sind wir jetzt zum Schluss gekommen das die Stütze genau beim unteren Ende der Schweissnaht vom Sitzrohr anstösst. Nun wollten wir das ganze einfach etwas ausreiben, dies wollte uns aber kein Händler machen; wegen Garantie und so....

Jetzt die Frage an euch: Hatte ihr das auch? was habt ihr gemacht? 

@ Fritz könnte das auch einfach ne Fertigungstoleranz von Norco sein? 

besten Dank und Grüsse


----------



## Indian Summer (19. Februar 2013)

Hi "Spielzeug"

Wir hatten das bei einem unserer Testbikes, und haben dieses dann vorsichtig ausgerieben. Es ist grosse Vorsicht geboten, da das Sitzrohr stellenweise ziemlich dünne Wandstärken hat. Also unbedingt vom Norco-Händler deines Vertrauens machen lassen.

Norco hat auf unser Input reagiert und tatsächlich hatten wir das Problem seither nicht mehr angetroffen. 

Ride on!

Andi


----------



## Spielzeug (19. Februar 2013)

=) Danke für die Info, leider hat mein Norco Händler keine Reibahle in der Grösse. 

Ich denke es fehlt nur sehr wenig. 

grüsse "Marco"


----------



## tom_ass (26. Februar 2013)

Moin zusammen,

wollte euch auch mal meine kleine zeigen
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1317451
der Lack kommt auch die nächsten Wochen noch runter...


----------



## BikerTim97 (26. Februar 2013)

Schick 
Hast du da ne Hope V4 drauf?


----------



## tom_ass (26. Februar 2013)

ja...ist ne V4.
V+H mit je 203mm.
selten so entspannt gebremst


----------



## BikerTim97 (26. Februar 2013)

Joa...die hab ich auch drauf...aber hinten ne 183 scheibe 
Wie schwer ist deins?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tom_ass (27. Februar 2013)

So wie es gerade abgebildet ist 16,4 kg.
Ziel ist ne 15 vors Komma zu bekommen...


----------



## Spielzeug (27. Februar 2013)

so hab meins heute auf 10fach umgebaut. 

X9 Type 2 Medium Wechsler mit 12-36er Kassette und X9 Shifter. 

Hab beim umbauen bemerkt das der Wechsler garnicht parallel zur Kassette steht. Sprich das Schaltauge einen leichten Winkel hat, ist das bei euch auch so? 

grüsse


----------



## indian66 (27. Februar 2013)

Spielzeug schrieb:


> so hab meins heute auf 10fach umgebaut.
> 
> X9 Type 2 Medium Wechsler mit 12-36er Kassette und X9 Shifter.
> 
> ...



dieser Schaltaugenstummel hat leichtes Spiel in drehrichtung.
ziemlich blöd und nicht wirklich zu arretieren in einer bestimmten Stellung.
ausser loctite und Schraube andrallern fällt mir jedenfalls nix ein


----------



## Spielzeug (28. Februar 2013)

jaja das Schaltauge ist eh keine Igenieursmeisterleistung...

Ich habs zwar angelöst, wenn ichs aber wieder festziehe gehts in die Position zurück. Naja egal, Schalten tuts zumindestes fürs erste. 

Danke und Gruss


----------



## tom_ass (1. März 2013)

wie wäre es denn wenn du den kleinen Pin am Schaltauge (der der in den Rahmen geht) ein wenig mit alufolie umwickelst und mit sekundenkleber fest machst.
Dadurch sollte sich doch der Versatz beheben lassen.


----------



## JKanzinger (2. März 2013)

tom_ass schrieb:


> wie wäre es denn wenn du den kleinen Pin am Schaltauge (der der in den Rahmen geht) ein wenig mit alufolie umwickelst und mit sekundenkleber fest machst.
> Dadurch sollte sich doch der Versatz beheben lassen.



Nachdem es bei dieser *****konstruktion um mehrere 10tel fehlt und alufolie ca 1hundertstel dünn ist müsste man wohl 10 lagen alufolie berfekt um diesen pin wickeln damit das ganze fix ist ^^

Werd das ganze mal am montag zerlegen und mir ne lösung einfallen lassen für das problem. So lässt sich die Schaltung nicht präzise einstellen  bin mir ned sicher ob das von anfang an so war? 

Naja werd meinen lösungsvorschlag dann mal nächste woche posten


----------



## Spielzeug (2. März 2013)

meins war neu schon nicht gerade, allerding hab ich da noch gedacht das mein Wechsler einfach schon etwas gelitten hatte.

Naja, solange ich den Wechsler eingestellt krieg und es sich sauber fahren lässt werd ich da nix unternehmen. 

bin aber auf dein Ergebnis gespannt. 

grüsse


----------



## indian66 (3. März 2013)

das Problem ist, das sich das Schaltwerk unterwegs schonmal verdreht, wenn man wo aneckt oder n Abflug macht. Dann hilft nur nach Auge wieder geradedrehen.


----------



## JKanzinger (5. März 2013)

indian66 schrieb:


> das Problem ist, das sich das Schaltwerk unterwegs schonmal verdreht, wenn man wo aneckt oder n Abflug macht. Dann hilft nur nach Auge wieder geradedrehen.



Also das ganze ist verzwickter als gedacht ich wollte eigentl ein größeres loch ins schaltauge bohren und eine hülse einsetzten allerdings ist der stift ja am schaltauge und das loch im rahmen.

Lösung für das ganze, ich versuchs mal mit knetmetall. Mal sehen was dabei rauskommt. Falls es jemand interessiert es fehlt um 0,25mm. Also 25 lagen aulfolie nötig 

Ich sag euch bescheid ob sich das schaltauge dann noch verdrehen lässt aber ich denke das hält


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JKanzinger (5. März 2013)

Gibts eigentl eine tune empfehlung für den Dämpfer?
Werd mir zu 99% nen vivid R2C reinnageln mit tune M/M passt das?


----------



## bikebuster90 (5. März 2013)

JKanzinger schrieb:


> Gibts eigentl eine tune empfehlung für den Dämpfer?
> Werd mir zu 99% nen vivid R2C reinnageln mit tune M/M passt das?



schon mal den x-fusion vector hlr coil in betracht gezogen?
mim vivid r2c coil habe ich nicht so gute erfahrungen


----------



## a$i (5. März 2013)

Ich hab hier die Info bekommen dass M/M beim Vivid Air super passt. Ich habe den auch verbaut, allerdings noch nicht getestet....



JKanzinger schrieb:


> Gibts eigentl eine tune empfehlung für den Dämpfer?
> Werd mir zu 99% nen vivid R2C reinnageln mit tune M/M passt das?


----------



## JKanzinger (5. März 2013)

a$i schrieb:


> Ich hab hier die Info bekommen dass M/M beim Vivid Air super passt. Ich habe den auch verbaut, allerdings noch nicht getestet....



Passt dann nehm ich den M/M. Wir weden sehen ob das läuft 

Was soll denn an nem Vivid verkehrt sein??

X-fusion ist jetzt eher nicht so die erste wahl wenn ich an dämpfer oder gabeln denke


----------



## Thiel (6. März 2013)

Dann musst du dich mal schlau machen.


----------



## indian66 (8. März 2013)

JKanzinger schrieb:


> Also das ganze ist verzwickter als gedacht ich wollte eigentl ein größeres loch ins schaltauge bohren und eine hülse einsetzten allerdings ist der stift ja am schaltauge und das loch im rahmen.
> 
> Lösung für das ganze, ich versuchs mal mit knetmetall. Mal sehen was dabei rauskommt. Falls es jemand interessiert es fehlt um 0,25mm. Also 25 lagen aulfolie nötig
> 
> Ich sag euch bescheid ob sich das schaltauge dann noch verdrehen lässt aber ich denke das hält



hast Du zufällig auch die genauen Durchmesser der Bohrung/ Stift gemessen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JKanzinger (8. März 2013)

indian66 schrieb:


> hast Du zufällig auch die genauen Durchmesser der Bohrung/ Stift gemessen?



Ja der stift hat 5,05mm und das loch längs 5,25 quer 5,35.
Es ist also auch noch oval 

Bekomm hfft nächste woche das knetmetall dann bin ich mal gspannt aber damit wirds schon klappen 

 @Thiel: wie darf man denn deinen post verstehen?


----------



## Thiel (8. März 2013)

X-Fusion baut keine schlechteren Federelemente als wie Fox und zb Rock Shox


----------



## JKanzinger (11. März 2013)

Thiel schrieb:


> X-Fusion baut keine schlechteren Federelemente als wie Fox und zb Rock Shox



Also knetmetall ist DIE Lösung 

Hab mal nen kleinen batzen da rein und das schaltauge wieder verschraubt. Ist absolut bombenfest kein verdrehen mehr. Ick freu mich wenn der XO shifter dann mal so tut wie er soll


----------



## indian66 (11. März 2013)

JKanzinger schrieb:


> Also knetmetall ist DIE Lösung
> 
> Hab mal nen kleinen batzen da rein und das schaltauge wieder verschraubt. Ist absolut bombenfest kein verdrehen mehr. Ick freu mich wenn der XO shifter dann mal so tut wie er soll



Wie hast Du denn das Schaltwerk exakt parallel zur Kassette ausgerichtet?


----------



## JKanzinger (12. März 2013)

indian66 schrieb:


> Wie hast Du denn das Schaltwerk exakt parallel zur Kassette ausgerichtet?



Das weiß ich noch ned ob das so ist?! Hab das bike noch ned zusammen.
Aber an dem ich nenn es mal inneren anschlag war es nahezu grade.
Den rest wird ma schon biegen können wenns wirklich ned passen sollte.

Aber ich geb nochmal bescheid wenn das bike zusammen ist.


----------



## indian66 (12. März 2013)

Das exakte Ausrichten ist auf Jedenfall wichtig.
Merke schon bei minimalem verdrehen, dass es auf den oberen Ritzeln nicht mehr richtig flutscht.


----------



## JKanzinger (17. März 2013)

Hat zufällig jemand ne reverb stealth verbaut?
Mich nervt diese leitung bei meiner normalen reverb!


----------



## a$i (19. März 2013)

Ich hab eine KS LEV verbaut, die wie ich finde zwei Vorteile hat:
1. feste Leitungslänge (im Gegensatz zur Reverb)
2. schnelle Demontage (im Gegensatz zur Stealth).



JKanzinger schrieb:


> Hat zufällig jemand ne reverb stealth verbaut?
> Mich nervt diese leitung bei meiner normalen reverb!


----------



## JKanzinger (31. März 2013)

indian66 schrieb:


> Wie hast Du denn das Schaltwerk exakt parallel zur Kassette ausgerichtet?



So wollte mich nochmal melden, scheinbar ist das schaltauge parallel zur kasette ^^

Endlich funktioniert der XO 10fach wechsler wie er soll! Schaltet perfekt ohne Verzögerung und rupfen vorm hochschalten. 

Wie mich das genervt hat das man die schaltung nie zu 100% perfekt einstellen konnte. Aber ente gut alles gut 

Fazit: ich kann nen batzen knetmetall in der Führung vom schaltauge nur empfehlen. Es sollte nur auf eine sofortige perfekte ausrichtung vom schaltwerk geachtet werden.


----------



## sa88oc (31. März 2013)

Hey,

kann mir einer sagen wie weit ihr eure Sattelstütze bei einem L Rahmen hineinschieben könnt?

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tom_ass (3. April 2013)

die original "norco" Stütze geht ungekürzt genau bis zum schriftzug rein.
die rock shox reverb (380mm länge) kann ich komplett bis zum anschlag versenken.


----------



## sa88oc (6. April 2013)

tom_ass schrieb:


> die original "norco" Stütze geht ungekürzt genau bis zum schriftzug rein.
> die rock shox reverb (380mm länge) kann ich komplett bis zum anschlag versenken.



Danke  Hab mir jetzt die Dropzone in 385mm geholt und sie passt bis auf 1cm rein. Muss sie eh nen bisschen rausholen damit ich pedalieren kann!


----------



## BikerTim97 (22. April 2013)

Bis zum Schriftzug??
Nee...bei mir nciht 
Gekürzt geht die bis zum Schriftzug


----------



## tom_ass (23. April 2013)

vielleicht ne andere Rahmengröße? Meiner ist ein L.


----------



## EdvonCrack (28. April 2013)

ein (mein) truax in aktion 

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/28034


----------



## a$i (2. Mai 2013)




----------



## Spielzeug (2. Mai 2013)

oh richtig schick geworden. 

was wiegt es den so aufgebaut? 

meins kriegt auch noch updates die tage. 17kg ist doch etwas schwer...


----------



## Spielzeug (9. Mai 2013)

so meins ist nun auch etwas leichter geworden, ganze 1,2kg nur durch tauschen der Reifen und Laufräder. 

dafür hab ich den 10fach Antrieb wieder ausgebaut und bin wieder mit 9 Gängen unterwegs. Bestellt ist noch ein 36 Kettenblatt und ein Vivid Air. 







grüsse


----------



## indian66 (9. Mai 2013)

nice!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## qiqweck (11. Mai 2013)

Hi!

frisch gewogen mit allem Pipapo : 15,52 Kg


----------



## punkt (12. Mai 2013)

Servus.
Ich hab mal eine frage an euch Turax fahrer. Ich suche im moment ein "Mini" Downhiller der unter 200mm Federweg hat und sich leicht aufbauen lässt [14Kg - 15 Kg]. Fahre meistens in Wuppertal am Kothen oder in Willingen auf der Freeride [Ohne style hauptsache schnell,bin halt ein Racer ].
Lässt sich das Teil einigermassen gut und schnell Berg abfahren ?.

Ich hab mal aus spass eine Partliste aufgeschrieben.

Rahmen: Norco Turax größe M 180mm
Steuersatz: Cane Creek Angle Set Tapred 
Spacer: Cane Creek 11/8 Carbon
Federgabel: Bos Idylle Sc 180mm 
Dämpfer: Bos Viod Air 222mm 
Vorbau: Thomson X4 50mm 31,8mm 11/8
Lenker: Thomson All Mountain Carbon 730mm 12mm Rise
Griffe: Odi Ruffain Lock On
Bremsen: Formula The One T1 Vr / Hr
Bremsscheiben: Formula Disc Vr / 180mm Hr / 180mm
Schalthebel: Sram X.0 10 Fach Carbon
Schaltwerk: Sram X.0 10 Fach Shortcage
Kassette: Sram Pg-1070 10 Fach 11 - 23T
Kette: Sram Pc-1071 10 Fach Hollopin
Kettenblatt: Sram X.0 36T 10 Fach
Kettenführung: Bommelmaster Iscg Carbon 36T
Kurbel: Sram X.0 Carbon 165mm 10 Fach
Pedalen: Keine Ahnung welche ^^.
Klemme: Thomson Seatclamp 
Stütze: Thomson Masterpiece 30,9mm
Sattel: Selle Italia Slr Xp Carbon
Felgen: Ztr Flow Vr / Hr 32° 26"
Naben: Hope Evo 2 Vr / 20mm Hr/ 150x12mm
Reifen: Maxxis Highroller Exo 2.4 Vr / Hr 26"
Schläuche: Latex Vr / Hr 26" 2.1 - 2.5

Wie findet ihr den Aufbau ? 

Lg


----------



## Spielzeug (12. Mai 2013)

Auf jedenfall nette Partliste.... davon können viele nur träumen. 

Allerdings versteh ich dich nicht ganz, wieso einen Freerider aufbauen wenns eh nur einfach und schnell den Berg runter gehen soll? wärs du da mit einem Downhiller nicht besser bedient? Okay 14kg sind mit einem DH bike doch eher fragwürdig. aber 15kg mitlerweilen doch schon sehr verbreitet. 

Das Truax ist bergab sicher schnell auch ohne Angleset. =) 

bin auf Jedenfall gespannt. 

grüsse


----------



## a$i (12. Mai 2013)

Brutaler Aufbau, da steigt schon bei der Vorstellung das Adrenalin!  HR Einbaubreite ist aber 142x12.



punkt schrieb:


> Servus.
> Ich hab mal eine frage an euch Turax fahrer. Ich suche im moment ein "Mini" Downhiller der unter 200mm Federweg hat und sich leicht aufbauen lässt [14Kg - 15 Kg]. Fahre meistens in Wuppertal am Kothen oder in Willingen auf der Freeride [Ohne style hauptsache schnell,bin halt ein Racer ].
> Lässt sich das Teil einigermassen gut und schnell Berg abfahren ?.
> 
> ...


----------



## a$i (12. Mai 2013)

Schönes Truax mit gutem Gewicht. Welchen Tune fährst du? Und vor allem: wie fährt sich das Bike mit der Lyrik?



qiqweck schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> frisch gewogen mit allem Pipapo : 15,52 Kg


----------



## Stolper-Biker91 (13. Mai 2013)

Hallo zusammen
Kann mir zufällig jemmand sagen wo man den rahmen einseln bekomnt
Hab zwar in googel schon gesucht aber nichts gefunden -_-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spielzeug (13. Mai 2013)

das 2013 Framekit gibts nur in Kanada/USA
das 2012 Framekit ist so viel ich weiss Ausverkauft

Versuchs mal bei einem Norco Händler oft kann der über die Garantieabteilung den einen oder anderen Rahmen noch güstig abgreifen. 

grüsse

Edit: Ich seh grad das IndianSummer, CH Importeur das 2013 Framekit anbietet, evt wird sich fritz dazu äussern....
Edit2: hier ein Deutscher Shop aus Freiburg der ein Framekit in M anbietet... http://www.rad-ikal.com/news.php


----------



## Stolper-Biker91 (13. Mai 2013)

Danke für die Auskunft


----------



## qiqweck (17. Mai 2013)

a$i schrieb:


> Schönes Truax mit gutem Gewicht. Welchen Tune fährst du? Und vor allem: wie fährt sich das Bike mit der Lyrik?



Der Tune ist M/M! gefühlt hab ich noch nicht DAS optimale setup hinten, arbeite aber dran  Edit: und komme ihm näher!

Bzgl. der Lyrik kann ich subjektiv nur sagen, dass es dufte funktioniert. Das Rad klettert prima, hat massig Reserven und fühlt sich sehr ruhig an!


----------



## Wurzelsepp (17. Mai 2013)

Hi alle!

ist der Tune eines Daempfers nicht der Luftdruck im Piggy?
find ich ja echt schade, dass bei Rockshox keine Ventile dran sind, sonst waer der Vivid direkt meiner. 

Haette mal noch 2 Fragen bezueglich Truax und Bikepark..
bin ja noch nicht so der Park-Freak, sondern hatte des Truax eher fuer Enduro benutzt. Hab dafuer nen Flow LRS mit Hope Scheiben gekauft.
Die gleichen Scheiben pasen aber nicht auf den Original LRS (schleift am Rahmen (breitere Naben))...also muesste ich immer die Saettel umbauen...

kann man den Flow LRS, bei gemaechlichem Park Einsatz, benutzen?

und das andere waere meine Totem.
hab mit 80kg Leergewicht schon die weiche Feder drinne, aber mir kommt sie immernoch super bockig vor..iwi ueberdaempft. Weiss da wer n paar Tips?
Hatte sie schon komplett zerlegt und neu geschmiert und befuellt.

Gruesse


----------



## Spielzeug (20. Mai 2013)

Wurzelsepp schrieb:


> Hi alle!
> 
> ist der Tune eines Daempfers nicht der Luftdruck im Piggy?
> find ich ja echt schade, dass bei Rockshox keine Ventile dran sind, sonst waer der Vivid direkt meiner.
> ...



Das Tune bezeichnet die Anordnung der einzelnen Shims im Shimstack und kann auf sein eigenes Fahrverhalten angepasst werden. Norco empfiehlt für das Truax beim Vivid Air M/M Tune. 

Wiso sollte die Flow Nabe breiter sein als die Original? wenn du bei beiden 142x12 drin hast sollte doch alles passen. Aber die Flow ist ja für den AM bis DH Bereich ausgelegt, dann sollte sie den Bikeparkeinsatz also locker wegstecken. 

Die Totem ist die ersten paar 100km immer etwas bockig, das legt sich aber nach ner Zeit. deshalb fahr ich eine alte 09er Totem Soloair, die ist so gut, würd die nie gegen ne neue tauschen.... 

grüsse


----------



## Wurzelsepp (31. Mai 2013)

hey Spielzeug, 

danke fuer die Antwort.

die Naben sind schon gleich breit, nur liegt bei den originalen die Scheibe bisl weiter aussen als bei der der Hope
dann bleibt der LRS halt drauf ;O)

Hab in Die Totem mal 5W oel reingemacht..ist schon ein gutes Stueck fluffiger geworden ^^
Ich denk mal dass 15W drinne war.
jetzt muesste nur nochma das Wettermitspielen *seuftz* 

Gruesse


----------



## indian66 (10. Juli 2013)

Hat schonmal wer die Hinterbaulager gewechselt oder hat ne kurze Anleitung dazu?


----------



## tom_ass (10. Juli 2013)

was du suchst ist wohl ein "Innenauszieher"...

vielleicht hilft dir das ja...für ein paar Euro bekommt man alles im Baumarkt.

Doppelte Kugellager auspressen - DIY Innenauszieher


----------



## Brookes (21. August 2013)

Indian Summer schrieb:


> Habe bei Norco eine Anfrage wegen der Federhärte gestartet. Wir wissen, dass sie bei den
> Dämpfern die Federhärte abstufen, zumindest bei den Aurums trifft dies auch bei den Gabeln zu.
> Sobald wir einmal etwas Zeit haben, werden wir eine Tabelle mit allen Daten zu den Dämpfern
> inklusive Buchsen zusammenstellen und als PDF zum Download auf unsere Page stellen.
> ...



Hola Fritz, 

ist die PDF eigentlich mal Realität geworden? Ich habe aktuell einen Fox VAN R mit einer 550er Feder und irgendwie kommt mir der Hinterbau immer noch zu straff vor... Mich würde interessieren, was Norco bei ca. 105 kg fahrfertig empfiehlt. 

Ebenso würde mich mal interessieren, welches Tune ein Vivid Air in dieser Kampfklasse haben sollte. 

Danke und Greetz, 
Bernd


----------



## Spielzeug (21. August 2013)

Vivid Air Tune ist M/M 

Ich fahr bei ca 100kg ne 500er Feder und die ist perfekt. 

grüsse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brookes (22. August 2013)

Gracias!


----------



## tom_ass (4. September 2013)

Tach zusammen,

so nach einer Woche Saalbach steht jetzt doch so langsam mal der erste Lagerwechsel an.
Hat zufällig jemand die ganzen Typenbezeichnungen der Lager am Hinterbau parat so das ich direkt die neuen lager bestellen kann ohne die alten vorher raus zu nehmen?


----------



## Brookes (4. September 2013)

Würde mich auch interessieren. am Besten gleich die guten SKF.


----------



## tom_ass (6. September 2013)

So habe eben Antwort erhalten und wollte die keinem vorenthalten.
Viel Spaß euch allen bei Lagerwechsel ;-)

BB Pivot Bearing [ID*OD*W mm] 15*28*7  (61902)
Horst Pivot Bearing [ID*OD*W mm] 8*22*7 (608)
SS/Linkarm Pivot Bearing [ID*OD*W mm] 8*22*7 (608)
Main Linkarm Pivot Bearing [ID*OD*W mm] 15*28*7  (61902)
ID= inner dimeter; OD= outer diameter; W= width
Empfohlener Dichtungstyp: 2RS


----------



## tom_ass (24. September 2013)

hab ein leichtes Déjà-vu...

kann mir vielleicht einer sagen ob es das untere Lager vom Steuersatz auch einzeln nach zu kaufen gibt? Oder welche Bezeichnung es hat?

Danke euch.


----------



## Spielzeug (24. September 2013)

kommt auf den Steuersatz drauf an. Aber in der Regel kannst du das bestellen.


----------



## tom_ass (10. Oktober 2013)

So...bis auf Luftdämpfer und Gabel steht es final da.
Ach und bevor der Beef losgeht...den Reifen vorne habe ich schon gedreht 
ca. 15,5 Kg
Mit anderer Gabel und Dämpfer (X-Fusion Metric und Vector) dann ca. 14,5 Kg


----------



## JKanzinger (27. Oktober 2013)

Würde mein 2012er Truax verkaufen. (Blau)
Vivid Air, Totem RC2, ZTR Flow laufräder, X0 Komplett! Trigger, Schaltung und Kurbel.
Bremsen entweder X0 Trail oder SaintM820. Sehr guter Zustand und komplett neu gelagert mit SKF lagern. Neue lager sind im kompletten Hinterbau und im Laufradsatz incl Freilauf.

Bilder kommen noch heute Abend. 

Gruß


----------



## Spielzeug (27. Oktober 2013)

was los? nicht mehr zufrieden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brookes (27. Oktober 2013)

Wie kann man mit dem besten Bike der Welt nicht mehr zufrieden sein?


----------



## JKanzinger (27. Oktober 2013)

Zufrieden bin ich schon noch aber nach 2 Saisonen muss mal wieder was neues her 
Außerdem ist es etwas 2 much da ich mir diese Saison nen DH´er zugelegt hab.


----------



## Wurzelsepp (1. November 2013)

und das Truax schein ne Raritaet zu werden!

war gerade bisl auf der 2014er Norco Seite. Es wird zumindest nicht mehr dort aufgefuehrt


----------



## Spielzeug (3. November 2013)

das ist schon länger bekannt das es kein Truax mehr geben wird... Wiso auch? 

Das Range und das Aurum sind beide viel zu nahme am Truax gewesen.... 

für die verkaufszahlen war das wohl nicht so gut. Das Bike ist der Hammer aber als Tourenbike würd ich es auch nicht fahren wollen, als reinrassiges Bikepark/Freeride Bike ist es aber optimal, doch viele greifen dann doch lieber zum Aurum.


----------



## Brookes (3. November 2013)

Naja, ich bin vom Range aufs Truax gewechselt und fahr es als All4one. Hab den Wechsel auch nie bereut. Das Truax lässt sich relativ leicht aufbauen und macht auch als Tourenbike Spass. Beim Range habe ich schon mal nen Hinterbau zerlegt, was mir beim Truax so wohl nie passieren wird, von dem her werde ich es schon vermissen. Aber mit den Verkaufszahlen gebe ich dir absolut recht!


----------



## Wurzelsepp (5. November 2013)

mir kommts eh so vor, als ob de Hype der 180er vorbei ist.

Fahre mein Truax auch im Park und auf Enduro Touren.
will halt keinen Downhiller fuer 2-3 mal Park im Jahr...das waer Bike 4...noenoe ^^

es geht beides..aber muss schon zugeben, dass es da zu schwer is und dort fehlt ne Boxxer ;O)...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolliRolltRund (5. November 2013)

Hey Leute,
konnte in der Suchfunktion nichts finden. 
Was für einen Umwerfer brauche ich denn für mein Truax? Kenne mich leider überhaupt nicht mit den verschiedenen Befestigungsmöglichkeiten am Rahmen aus...
Vielen Dank!
Oliver


----------



## Brookes (5. November 2013)

Hi Oli, ich hÃ¤tte den Original-XT- Umwerfer von meinem Truax LE hier noch rumliegen. Falls Interesse besteht, fÃ¼r 25â¬ inkl. Versand kannst ihn haben. Ist ein Direct mount und wir direkt an den Rahmen geschraubt. Schick mir mal ne PN mit deiner Email. Dann schick ich dir ein Foto von der Befestigung. Cheers


----------



## sa88oc (6. Dezember 2013)

Hi zusammen, ist jemand schon das Truax mit einem 222x66 Dämpfer gefahren und kann seine Erfahrungen hier preisgeben 
Gerade wie sich der Federweg im letzten 1/3 verhält!
Danke


----------



## tom_ass (6. Dezember 2013)

@RolliRolltRund: S3 Direct Mount


----------



## Brookes (16. Dezember 2013)

Jemand Erfahrungen oder Meinungen zum Double Barrel Air im Truax? Zum Vivid hört man leider doch sehr geteilte Meinungen (weniger Leistung als eher qualitativ)


----------



## tom_ass (16. Dezember 2013)

Würde mich auch interessieren. 
Vielleicht hat ja auch einer von euch den X-Fusion Vector HLR Air verbaut.


----------



## Phipo_ (23. Dezember 2013)

Bin immer noch zufrieden!!!!


----------



## Merge (7. Januar 2014)

Noch ein stolzer Truax-Fahrer* *
*@**sascha.ochman* 
du denkst wohl an nem Monarch plus rum hab ich Recht? Ich denke mal, dass dir da einiges am Hinterbau an Federweg flöten gehen wird. Ich weiß nicht genau wieviel Federwegsverlust das genau hingiebt, aber ich schätze mal so 1 bis 1,5cm. Da wärs wahrscheinlich sinnvoller sich gleich nen leichteren Rahmen zuzulegen. Ansonsten werf ich mal den Fox dhx air als Leichtbauoption in die Runde *duckundweg*


----------



## sa88oc (7. Januar 2014)

Monarch kommt diese Woche und dann wird sich zeigen wie er zur PIKE 650B passt. 

Über einen anderen Rahmen denke ich nächstes Jahr nach. 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Merge (7. Januar 2014)

musst dann mal berichten wie sich der monarch fährt. Das interessiert mich jetzt schon sehr. grade ob die endprogression ausreichend ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sa88oc (10. Januar 2014)

Mal schauen wie sich der Monarch macht. 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## tom_ass (10. Januar 2014)

@Sascha: Was hast du denn da für ne Gabel verbaut? Ne neue Pike mit mehr als 170mm?


----------



## sa88oc (10. Januar 2014)

Ne  aber ne 650B Pike. 
Wenn ich umspeiche, dann passt die Einbaulänge wieder. 

Aber bei den Preisen für Felgenringe kann das noch warten. 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Brookes (10. Januar 2014)

Benötigt jemand einen 2011er Truax L.E. Rahmen in M oder möchte gegen einen L tauschen? Ich bin super zufrieden und möchte mich eigentlich gar nicht trennen, aber nachdem es ein Tourenjahr bei mir werden soll, ist das gute Stück leider auf Dauer zu kurz...


----------



## a$i (14. Januar 2014)

Ich möchte bei einem 180mm Fahrwerk bleiben...


----------



## Merge (14. Januar 2014)

Deines ist schon was sehr edles! Ich will die 180mm auch nicht missen!
hast du es mittlerweile eigentlich mal gewogen?


----------



## a$i (14. Januar 2014)

Nein, aber so wirklich interessiert es mich auch nicht. Bisher hatte ich nie das Gefühl, dass der Spaß am Gewicht vom Bike scheitert. Die Reifenwahl und das Dämpfersetup machen m.M. nach sehr viel mehr aus. Bei Touren/Trails kommt hinten die Rubber Queen drauf, sonst der Baron.


----------



## Merge (14. Januar 2014)

War auch nur rein Interesse halber, hast schon recht, Reifenwahl und Dämpfer/Gabelsetup spielen da ne deutlich größere Rolle. Wie fährt sich denn der Dämpfer? Und in welchem Tune fährst du den? M/M schätz ich mal?

ich hab jetzt sogar mal den Rock Razor hinten drauf... mal sehen wie sich der schlägt


----------



## Spielzeug (14. Januar 2014)

Das Fahrwerk mit Pike und Monarch fährt sich sicher gut, aber da geht mir zu sehr das bullige vom Truax verloren. Naja wenn man "ein" Bike für "alles" will ist das sicher ein guter Kompromiss. Wobei ich dann lieber auf mein Enduro zurück greife, das ich überall ausser im Park und beim Shuttlen fahre. 

Ach ja bei mir gibts auch ein Update, hab nun endlich nen Vivid Air gekauft, der sollte ende Woche da sein. Eventuell gibt dann für nächste Saison noch neu Reifen. Aber zur Zeit ist eh Enduro Wetter. 

grüsse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a$i (15. Januar 2014)

Genau, Tune M/M. Und der ist optimal!


----------



## Ghost-Boy (2. Februar 2014)

Servus,

Einbaubreite für die Buchsen vom Dämpfer würde ich gerne wissen.
Gibts irgendwelche negativen Punkte, z.B. Risse oder haltbarkeit?


----------



## Ghost-Boy (3. Februar 2014)

Dämpferbuchsen breite will ich doch nur wissen. Keiner nen Plan?


----------



## sa88oc (3. Februar 2014)

Unten 22,2 mm oben 39,5 mm. im eingebauten Zustand. 
Alles ohne Gewähr


----------



## Ghost-Boy (3. Februar 2014)

ok dank dir


----------



## Indian Summer (10. Februar 2014)

Ghost-Boy schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> Einbaubreite für die Buchsen vom Dämpfer würde ich gerne wissen.
> Gibts irgendwelche negativen Punkte, z.B. Risse oder haltbarkeit?



Hi Ghost-Boy

Sorry für die Verspätung. Die korrekten Masse sind 40.2 und 22.2 mm. 

Cheers

Fritz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HighSe (15. Februar 2014)

Moin, 
und welche Höhe bestell ich bei den oberen Buchsen?
40x6 oder 40x8mm ?


----------



## sa88oc (15. Februar 2014)

Die Bolzen, die durch die Buchsen gehen, haben 8mm Durchmesser.


----------



## Ghost-Boy (27. Februar 2014)

Habe fertig. Fährt sich super auch Berg hoch. Gewicht wie auf dem Bild 15,8kg mit leichten Trail Reifen ca 15kg. Passt


----------



## Spielzeug (8. März 2014)

mein ist nun mit hinten Luft und vorne Stahl unterwegs...


----------



## Merge (8. März 2014)

gefallen beide sehr! 
@Spielzeug Wie viele klicks fährst du denn in der Lsc? Kannst du die offen fahren? Die Sache ist nämlich die, ich könnte meinen Van r tauschen gegen einen Vivid air r2. Bin noch etwas unschlüssig, da ich eigentlich immer für eine Druckstufe am Dämpfer bin.


----------



## Spielzeug (8. März 2014)

fahr ihn zur Zeit im 6-3-3 Setup, das heisst 3 Klicks LSC. Bin ihn aber noch nicht im Park gefahren... genaueres kann ich erst im April sagen da werd ihn ihn das erste mal richtig testen können.


----------



## trailterror (9. März 2014)

Hab das truax auf der h-page net mehr gefunden. Wirds tatsächtlich nicht mehr gebaut??


----------



## Merge (9. März 2014)

Mal sehen, ob der Tausch mit dem Vivid Air r2 klappt, nen Versuch ist es Wert den mal zu probieren.
Bin ich mal gespannt auf deine Erfahrungen! Hab schon lang mit dem Gedanken gespielt einen Vivid air einzubauen

@trailterror  leider nein, das Truax ist seit 2014 aus dem Programm genommen worden


----------



## Spielzeug (9. März 2014)

Ich bin ebenfalls gespannt, werd den Dämpfer aufjedenfall auch noch mit der Solo Air Totem probieren, aber die Coil bin ich eben auch noch nicht gefahren. So vom Ansprechverhalten gefällt mir die Coil etwas besser.


----------



## trailterror (10. März 2014)

@Merge 

Danke!

Echt schade, dass es dem trend der light enduros zum opfer gefallen ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merge (10. März 2014)

Ich fahr die Totem gerade mit Twostep Einheit, fährt sich gar nicht so übel! bin eigentlich sehr zu zufrieden damit. Habe leider keinen Vergleich zur Soloair, aber denke die Soloair dürfte sich auch ganz gut anfühlen. Hab mich damals für die Twostep-Einheit entschieden weil ich viel Touren fahre mit dem Truax und ich muss sagen es tritt sich verdammt gut den Berg hoch mit der Absenkung! 

@trailterror  Ich finds auch sehr schade, weil das Truax echt was feines ist!


----------



## Spielzeug (23. März 2014)

Die Solo Air gefiehl mir eben auch sehr gut. nur war das Ansprechverhalten nicht so smooth wie mit der Coil. Allerding hab ich auch noch eine etwa zu weiche feder drin. Aber mal schauen wie es sich fährt. 

Was anderes, ich hab nem freund mal für nen Tag mein Truax geliehen im Park. Jetzt will er natürlich auch eins.... 
Was ja eigentlich cool ist nur sind die meisten zu teuer für ihn und wirkliche Schnäppchen hab ich grad nicht gefunden. Das eine ist mir grad durch die Lappen. 1500euro für ein 2012 (blau)

Er will aber umbedingt kein blaues, was die suche nochmals erschwert. Jetzt bin ich auf der suche nach einem 2013 3er oder einem 2011 Team für gutes Geld. also max. 2000.-

Hat wer was im Ofen? 

grüsse und Danke


----------



## Merge (23. März 2014)

Was fährst du denn grade für eine Feder? Eventuell hätte ich die eins härtere für dich, dann hättest du einen direkten Vergleich zwischen coil und Soloair. Hast du deine Totem umgebaut oder bist du jetzt eine andere Probe gefahren?

War klar dass er danach auch eines will 
Ohje das wird schwer. Zwei blaue hätte ich gefunden. Das eine für 1400, das andere für 1500 € aber das ist ja nicht das wonach du suchst... Rahmengröße M soll es sein?


----------



## Spielzeug (23. März 2014)

Nein die Totem ist nicht umgebaut, hab vor ein paar Monaten günsten eine Coil haben können. Die Feder ist eine Medium. Farbe weiss ich nicht, muss mal nachschauen. Federn krieg ich hier um die Ecke im Bikeshop, aber danke. 

Ja müsste M sein, hast du mal die Links zu den Bikes? evt. lohnt es sich. Bin zwar aus der CH, aber wenns ein Vertrauenswürdiger Verkäufer ist würd ich mit Versand auch leben können. 

gruess und Danke


----------



## Merge (23. März 2014)

Ah ok, die nächste Härte müsste glaube ich die gelbe Feder sein. Ich hätte sie dir kostenlos abgetreten  aber da du ja aus CH kommst, könnte das mit dem Versand etwas teurer werden...

Wären beide aus Österreich, hier mal die Links:
http://www.pinkbike.com/buysell/listnew/?region=5&q=norco truax (leider ohne Bilder, müsste man mal anschreiben)

http://www.willhaben.at/iad/kaufen-...e/norco-truax-one-2012-77841439?adId=77841439 (leider keine Rahmengröße angegeben)

Grüße


----------



## Spielzeug (26. März 2014)

Soooo... hab eins gefunden =) Verbaut ist ein Manitou ISX-6 und eine Bos Idylle SC Coil (N'Dee). Taugt das was? 

Der Preis ist ok. Sonntag ist besichtigung angesagt.


----------



## Merge (26. März 2014)

Sehr schön!   Der Manitou soll ganz gut gut sein, manche setzen ihn ja sogar gleich mit dem Vivid air. Bin ihn selber mal ganz kurz gefahren in einem Haibike. Allerdings nur so kurz dass ich dir nicht viel zum Dämpfer sagen kann, ist auch schon wieder ganz schön lang her. 
Die Bos soll super sein. Ich zitiere cocu1980 "hatte die n´dee, absolut traumhaft. sie bügelt alles souverän weg und gibt kaum vibrationen an die hände weiter (vergleich zur boxxer und 66 rc3 09), gibt aber genug rückschlüsse über den zustand des trails."   Einziges Manko bei BOS, der Service!


----------



## Spielzeug (2. April 2014)

Update: Das Truax ist gekauft. War aber in einem sehr gebrauchten Zustand. Rahmen komplett zerkratzt und überall Lackabplatzer... Technisch aber bis auf die Lager von der Wippe ganz gut. 

OBI sein dank, etwas Autolack und Tupflack gekauft und der Rahmen seht wieder aus wie neu. Lager getauscht und siehe da das Ding steht wieder super da. Die Bos schmeiss ich aber raus, die ist voll zur sau und braucht erst mal eine Schönheits-OP inkl Auffrischung. Zur Zeit macht sich aber meine Totem Solo Air ganz gut am Rahmen und wird wohl erst mal so gefahren. 

Bremsen sind Avid Elixir CR verbaut und der Antrieb ist komplett Saint M810. 

Fehlt nur noch eine Passende 2 Fach kurbel, hab jetzt eine Race Face Atlas AM gefunden. Passt die in 175 Armlänge gut zum Bike? 

grüsse


----------



## sa88oc (2. April 2014)

Entlacken kostet 25€ plus Versand und beschichten 80€ 

Ist echt lohnenswert. Ich hab meins mit Klarlack beschichten lassen... nur ist der zu hart. Hab jetzt überall risse um Lack

Das Schwarz auf der Wippe hält bombe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spielzeug (6. April 2014)

Weiss einer ob es die Kettenstrebe als Ersatzteil zu kaufen gibt? beim Tuax vom Kollegen das ich eben Gebraucht für ihn gekauft hab sind die Gewinde von der Umwerferbefestigung ausgerissen....


----------



## tom_ass (8. April 2014)

Hab das gleiche Problem.
Da ich aber nur 1 fach fahre stört es mich nicht.

evtl. kannst du ja nen Shimano Umwerfer mit Tretlagermontage nehmen.


----------



## indian66 (8. April 2014)

Spielzeug schrieb:


> Weiss einer ob es die Kettenstrebe als Ersatzteil zu kaufen gibt? beim Tuax vom Kollegen das ich eben Gebraucht für ihn gekauft hab sind die Gewinde von der Umwerferbefestigung ausgerissen....


Evtl.  helfen Helicoil Gewindeeinsätze


----------



## Spielzeug (8. April 2014)

Das wär ne Möglichkeit. muss mir das nochmals genau anschauen. Wart aber noch auf die Antwort des Verkäufers...


----------



## Merge (11. April 2014)

Eventuell mal bei Freeridemountain nachfragen? die führen Norco und sind normal recht kompetent.

mal ne Frage an die Truax Fahren mit 2013er Rahmen. Mir ist am 12er das Gewinde zum Schaltauge ausgerissen, blöderweise nicht die Schraube gebrochen wie es normal sein sollte, und hab mir jetzt ein Schaltauge für die neueren Rahmen bestellt. Das ist kürzer und laut Pinkbike-Forum schaltet sichs mit dem besser. Nunja das Problem ist, dass wenn ich die Schraube nun durch den Rahmen ins Schaltauge schraube, die Schraube auf dem Schaltwerk aufsitzt. Wie ist das bei den 13er Rahmen mit kurzem Schaltauge, wird da noch eine Unterlegscheibe verwendet damit die Schraube nicht so tief reicht??


----------



## Spielzeug (21. April 2014)

so mein Fazit zur Totem Coil: Fährt sich trotz etwas zu weicher Feder ganz gut. Spricht feiner an und wird aber gegen ende recht progressiv. im direktem Vergleich zur Soloair gibt sie deutlich weniger Schläge an den Lenker weiter. Bei Gelegenheit kommt noch die DH Kartusche rein. 
Der Vivid Air war super bis sich die Zugstufe verabschiedet hat und die Karre wie ein Springbock umher gesprungen ist. Naja... morgen erstmal zerlegen und schauen was los ist. 

Ach ja, der Maxxis Shorty ist echt geil! 

hier ein Foto von Sospel Frankreich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## indian66 (20. Mai 2014)

moin, 
möchte meinen Fox van gegen nen RockShox vivid Coil ersetzen. 
Kann mir Jemand sagen ob ich neue Distanzhülsen dazu brauche und wenn welche?


----------



## indian66 (21. Mai 2014)

indian66 schrieb:


> moin,
> möchte meinen Fox van gegen nen RockShox vivid Coil ersetzen.
> Kann mir Jemand sagen ob ich neue Distanzhülsen dazu brauche und wenn welche?


? Hat noch keiner den van r ersetzt?


----------



## BikerTim97 (21. Mai 2014)

Doch..hab ich. Hab auch den vivid. 
Oben die hab ich gelassen und nur unten Neu gemacht. Weil die verschlissen waren.


----------



## indian66 (21. Mai 2014)

Daaanke,  passt also alles.


----------



## Merge (12. Juni 2014)

So melde mich seit langem mal wieder zurück, Abi vorbei jetzt hab ich wieder Zeit  
ohje unangenehm wenn sich die Zugstufe im Urlaub verabschiedet!  Richtiger Spaßkiller
Fährst du hinten und vorne den Shorty?  Ich bin zwar Schwalbefan aber interessieren wie sich der Shorty fährt würde es mich ja schon mal. Fahre grade Magic Marry mit Rock Razor am Hinterrad. Rollwiederstand hinten = null, allerdings auch bremstraktion = null

Bei den Bildern werd ich echt neidisch!! Nach Schlüsselbeinbruch darf ich nämlich noch weitere 5 Wochen nicht aufs Bike, 7 hab ich schon hinter mir... natürlich beim biken passiert wo auch sonst


----------



## Spielzeug (13. Juni 2014)

Merge schrieb:


> So melde mich seit langem mal wieder zurück, Abi vorbei jetzt hab ich wieder Zeit
> ohje unangenehm wenn sich die Zugstufe im Urlaub verabschiedet!  Richtiger Spaßkiller
> Fährst du hinten und vorne den Shorty?  Ich bin zwar Schwalbefan aber interessieren wie sich der Shorty fährt würde es mich ja schon mal. Fahre grade Magic Marry mit Rock Razor am Hinterrad. Rollwiederstand hinten = null, allerdings auch bremstraktion = null
> 
> Bei den Bildern werd ich echt neidisch!! Nach Schlüsselbeinbruch darf ich nämlich noch weitere 5 Wochen nicht aufs Bike, 7 hab ich schon hinter mir... natürlich beim biken passiert wo auch sonst



Willkommen zurück und gleich mal noch alles gute fürs Abi und natürlich auch gute Besserung. 

Ja das mit der Zugstufe war blöd, hatte aber in weiser Absicht meinen RC4 mitgenommen, so waren dann die restlichen Tage gut fahrbar. 

Der Shorty ist wirklich gut, fahr ihn hinten und vorne. Bewege das Bike aber auch nur im Park oder beim Shutteln. Hab ihn aber in Frankreich auch paar HM hoch getretten und selbst das gings ganz ok. Fahr am Enduro Highroller II EXO vorne und hinten und bin super zufrieden. Schwalbe kenn ich nur den Mady Mary und den Hansdampf, find beide nicht so gut wie die Maxxis. Mein Mech wollt mir den Magic Marrry zum testen gaben, hat ihn dann selber mal gefahren und mir dann den Shorty mitgegeben.... =)  

grüsse


----------



## Merge (14. Juni 2014)

Danke und Danke  

na was ein Glück!! soweit hätte ich glaube ich nicht gedacht wenn ich in den Urlaub gehe. 

Ok ja dann geht das gut mit den Reifen, da ich das Truax für alles benutze (vorwiegend Touren, Bikepark hält das DH hin) brauch ich halt zumindest hinten nen Reifen der etwas weniger Rollwiederstand bietet.  Ich muss zugeben von den letzten Maxxis die ich gefahren bin war ich schwer enttäuscht!! Das waren Minion verbaut am Truax als ich es gekauft habe. Zum Vergleich hatte ich damals den Specialized Butcher und nach einer Abfahrt Z-line in Saalbach (Unsanfte Bekanntschaft mit dem Boden gemacht) war klar die Teile kommen runter. Seit dem hab ich mich nie wieder an einen Maxxis getraut. Also der Magic Marry gefällt mir wirklich gut! Fahr ihn in der ganz klebrigen Variante und der hält bei allen Bedingungen wirklich top!  Vlt kommst du ja jetzt mal zum testen vom Magic Marry 

Grüße

Mal ne andere Frage, schonmal jemand den Roco air im Truax versucht, bzw generell versucht? Oder auch den X-Fusion Vector Air HLR?


----------



## sa88oc (14. Juni 2014)

Ich habe gute Erfahrung mit dem Monarch+ gemacht. Gute Endprogression und bei 25-30 SAG nicht so matschig. Für Enduro ideal. Auf die 10mm Federweg ca. kann ich verzichten


----------



## Merge (18. Juni 2014)

Ich hab auch sehr lang an dem Monarch rumüberlegt gehabt. Tune schätz ich mal ist M/M oder?  Ich bin mal Probeweise einen gefahren in einem Cheeta, war da aber nicht überzeugt von dem Dämpfer. Vlt war auch mit dem Dämpfer was nicht in Ordnung, jedenfalls ist er am Anfang kompett durch den Federweg gerauscht und hat im letzten viertel eine Progression aufgebaut dass ich nie mehr als 3/4 des Hubs ausnutzen konnte. War etwas unangenehm, allerdings war die Anlenkung auch sehr linear und Tune M/M wenn ich mich recht erinner, also kann ich daraus kein faires Fazit ziehen!
Hab mich jetzt doch mal an das Projekt X-Fusion Vector rangewagt, da ich einen recht billig angeboten bekommen habe. In Amerikanischen Foren klingen die Erfahrungen mit dem Dämpfer im Truax sehr vielverprechend. Als Vergleich wurden Monarch +, Vivid air, Evolver und Double Barrel Air getestet. Der x-Fusion hat sich wohl durchgesetzt und mit dem DB Air gleichgezogen. Jetzt mal sehen ob er hält was versrochen wird.


----------



## tom_ass (18. Juni 2014)

Dann aber bitte berichten...überlege nämlich auch schon länger mir den Vector Air zu holen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merge (18. Juni 2014)

natürlich, werde ich machen! Werdet euch allerdings noch drei Wochen gedulden müssen bis ich wieder fahren darf. Ich probier auch gleich mal Huber Buchsen aus und dann mal sehen was der Hinterbau dazu sagt


----------



## Rider79 (19. Juni 2014)

Servus

hab in mein Truax ein CCDB air CS eingebaut. Bin heut das erste mal gefahren und hab die Feinabstimmung gemacht. Bin wirklich sehr begeistert und kann ihn echt empfehlen....


----------



## tom_ass (20. Juni 2014)

mal ne Frage zum CCDB air CS:

Irgendwie steig ich nicht so richtig durch diese CS Geschichte.

Könnte man den zweite Kreislauf so einstellen das er sehr pushig ist?
z.B. erster Kreislauf absolut auf DH performance ausgelegt (also schön weich und soft) und den zweiten dann eher auf spritzige trails? (gefühlt härter...so als würde man mehr psi in den Dämpfer geben)
Würde das gehen?

Falls nicht wirds der Vector Air mit Dämpferpumpe im Rucksack


----------



## Rider79 (20. Juni 2014)

Nein. Dafür ist das CS System nicht ausgelegt..... In den News ist ein super Bericht darüber....


----------



## Merge (24. Juni 2014)

Soooooo, Dämpfer ist heute angekommen und ich hab ihn gleichmal verbaut. Leider sind die Huberbuchsen noch nicht, also haben die alten kurzfristig herhalten müssen damit ihr eure Bilder bekommt  (entschuldigt den Schmutz am Bike, aber ich war nach meinem Schlüsselbeinbruch nicht mehr in der Stimmung mein Truax zu putzen )
Da ich ja leider noch nicht fahren darf ist es beim Parkplatzrollen geblieben... Der einstellbare Bereich ist wirklich riesig, ich würde bei der Zugstufe sagen von unfahbar (langsam) bis unfahrbar (schnell) ist alles drin! Die Lowspeeddruckstufe ist genial, man spürt einen großen Unterschied von soft zu hard und zur Highspeed kann ich eben vom Parkplatzrollen nicht viel sagen. Genausowenig zum Bottom out und zur Druckänderung im Ausgleichsbehälter, das wird sich wohl erst in zwei Wochen auf dem Trail herausstellen, aber ich gehe mal schwer davon aus dass sich das alles auf selbem Niveau verhält! Erster Eindruck ist also schon mal sehr gut, auch wenn Parkplatzrollen nur sehr wenig über einen Dämpfer sagt, das wahre Gesicht wird sich eben erst auf dem Trail zeigen.

Nervig: Die Zugstufenschraube ist schwer zu erreichen, geht mit dünnen Fingern zwar zu verstellen, sitzt das Rädchen allerdings etwas fest muss der Inbusschlüssel herhalten (x-Fusion hat extra Bohrungen im Rädchen, wie bei Fox, um das Rädchen zu verstellen). Baut man den Dämpfer andersherum ein könnte die Schraube wahrscheinlich leichter erreichen werden. 

Und für die Gewichtsfanatiker: gegenüber dem Fox Van R spart man mit dem Vector HLS Air 375 Gramm ein 

Grüße,
Chris


----------



## Merge (21. Juli 2014)

Update: Ich fahre wieder seit 2 Wochen, Dämpfer wurde gut beansprucht und ich bin begeistert!! Mir kommt der Vector HLR nicht mehr weg vom Truax! Gefahren bin ich jetzt von technisch bis Sprunglastig alles und es ist ein Traum. Viel sensibler als der Van R, rauscht nicht durch den Federweg wie z.B. Der DHX Air und lässt sich durch den breiten Einstellbereich auf jeden Rahmen und Fahrertyp einstellen. Wurzelfelder werden einfach glatt begügelt und beim Anschliesenden Drop kein übles Durchrauschen, Kontrollverlust am Hinterrad gabs nicht ein einziges Mal und auch bergauf finde ich den Dämpfer klasse! Ich habe einen sehr runden Tritt und in Kombination mit dem recht Anstriebsneutralen Hinterbau vom Truax bleibt auch der Griff an die LSC aus, dadurch bügelt der Dämpfer auch bergauf jeden Stein und jede Wurzel weg und sorgt für Massig Traktion am Hinterrad. Wem der Dämpfer doch zu sehr schaukelt dreht einfach ein bisschen an der LSC und der Hinterbau ist ruhig. Ein großer AHA Effekt kam dann in Schienen wo ich am Wochenende fahren war. Ich bin dort einen Double gesprungen und dachte mir in der Luft "oh oh das knallt gleich richtig". Der Van ist mir bei Overshoots immer durchgerauscht, der Vector hat das aber problemlos weggesteckt und das Landing war total soft. Meiner Meinung nach kein Vergleich zum Van R!!

Einziger Negativpunkt: Die Rasterung der HSC ist bei mir kaum Spürbar

Fazit: Wunderbarer Dämpfer, passt super zum Truax, riesen Einstellbereich und absolut Spitze!

Ich fahre den Dämpfer mit 135 PSi in der Hauptkammer, 230 PSI im Piggy, Durchschlagschutz offen, 4 Klicks Lowspeed Compression und 10 Klicks Highspeed compression


----------



## tom_ass (21. Juli 2014)

wenn meine Rippen wieder heile sind wird der auch bestellt!!!


----------



## uetbez (24. Juli 2014)

Habe nun auch endlich mein Truax!
is nen 2013er one! gefällt es euch?

Ich bin mehr als zufrieden... ab morgen wird es eingeritten in Spicak


----------



## Merge (24. Juli 2014)

@tom ass bestell ihn doch jetzt dann ist er da wenn du wieder darfst   wie lang musst du denn noch aussetzen?

sehr schön!! starker Aufbau, bestimmt auch schön leicht so wie es dasteht! du wirst deinen Spaß mit dem Bike haben ich warte auf deinen Bericht!

Tauscht jemand seinen L gegen meinen M Rahmen? Hätte eigentlich gerne wieder den blauen Truax One Rahmen von 2012


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spielzeug (24. Juli 2014)

uetbez schrieb:


> Habe nun auch endlich mein Truax!
> is nen 2013er one! gefällt es euch?
> 
> Ich bin mehr als zufrieden... ab morgen wird es eingeritten in Spicak



Sehr geil, die Farbcombo ist echt cool. Wollt ich bei meiner Freundin ihrem auch machen. aber sie wollte dann eher Rot/Purple.... 

grüsse


----------



## FeliXtreme (5. September 2014)

Hey Leute, ich überlege mir im Moment auch ein Truax 2011 zu kaufen, meine Fragen:

Worin besteht in der Geo ein Unterschied zu den 2013ner Modellen? Gibt es überhaupt einen?

Wenn man die Rechnung hat, wielange gibt es auf den Rahmen Garantie, wieviele Jahre bedeutet lebenslang?


----------



## Spielzeug (6. September 2014)

Der Rahmen hat sich zwischen 2011 und 13 nicht geändert. 

In den meisten Fällen bedeutet Lebenslang 25 Jahre, wie das bei Norco ist, keine ahnung.


----------



## Blechnuss (30. Oktober 2014)

Hey Leute,

ich bin seit kurzem stolzer Besitzer eines Truax geworden  Aufbau ist soweit schon fast fertig allerdings hab ich irgendwie hudel mit dem Umwerfer da ich 2fach fahren möchte.. habe einen Low Direkt Mount von Sram XO wo der Zug von oben angebracht werden müsste bzw die wippe muss nach Oben gezogen werden.

Da ich keinen Blassen Schimmer habe wie ich das bewerkstelligen soll wär ich euch echt dankbar mir hier zu paar bilder zu geben wie das aussehen muss. Oder was ich mir für einen Umwerfer besorgen muss.

Schonmal vielen Dank.


----------



## Merge (20. Februar 2015)

Hallo @Blechnuss 

also falls du noch nicht weiter gekommen bist, du brauchst am Truax einen Umwerfer mit Down Pull, also bei dem der Schaltzug praktisch von Unten am Umwerfer zieht. Und zwar gehst du mit der Zughülle von unten in ein Loch dass in der Verstrebung von den beiden Kettenstreben ist.


----------



## Blechnuss (23. Februar 2015)

Hallo @Merge 

habe mittlerweile einen Passenden Umwerfer gefunden aber dennoch vielen dank für deine Aufmerksamkeit...

Mein Truax ist seit kurzerzeit Fertig Aufgebaut  und ist eine Angenheme Racefeile geworden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merge (23. Februar 2015)

Racefeile? Also leicht? Na da will ich aber bitte mal Bilder sehen! Und das Gewicht 
Mein Truax wird diese Woche wieder aufgebaut, eine Rahmengröße größer und so ziemlich der absolute Wunschaufbau


----------



## Blechnuss (23. Februar 2015)

hehe...naja Leicht ist Relativ für einen Touren Tauglichen Freerider eben.

Parts:
Rahmen: Norco Truax 3 2013 große L
Dämpfer: RS VIVID AIR Rc2
Gabel: RS Totem Coil RC2 DH
Steuersatz: Sixpack
Vorbau: Straitline Pinch 35mm
Lenker: Renthal 780er 30mm Rise
Bremsen: Hope Tech 3 E4 mit Stahlfelx
Scheiben: V: Sram Centerline 203 H: Avid ES1 203mm
Kurbel: Sram XO1 Carbon 175mm mit 22er/36er Kettenblatt
Umwerfer: Shimano Deore 2 fach
Kettenführung: E13 Dual
Trigger: Sram X9
Kassette: Sram XO 10 Fach
Umwerfer: Sram XO 10fach
Kette: Sram Power Chain
Sattelstütze RS Reverb 420/125mm
Sattel: SQlab
Pedale: Sixpack Icon
LRS: Stans/ Ztr Flow Ex mit Hope EVO 2 naben.
Reifen: Maxxis / V -Minion 2,35 / H -Highroller 1 2,35 als Tubeless
Gewicht: 15,5 Kg

Geplant ist Eventuell noch eine FOX Float 36 Kashima

Hier ein Paar Bilder.


----------



## Merge (23. Februar 2015)

oh sehr schöner Aufbau!  gefällt mir sehr gut! Und das Gewicht sieht top aus. Die Hope ist natürlich was ganz edles. 
Die Fox wieso nur eventuell? 

Aber sag mal, klapptert dir die Kette nicht oben den Lack von der Sitzstrebe? Das war das Problem bei meinem M Rahmen. Da hats mir den kompletten Lack weggehauen (bzw dem Vorgänger?


----------



## Blechnuss (24. Februar 2015)

Moin,
hehe die Hope sind auch meine must have teile...schöner Wurfanker 
die Fox ist schon etwas Teurer in  Anschaffung und Service  .
Die Kette passt Wunderbar Klappert nix an der Sitzstrebe kann dir nicht sagen ob es daran Hängt das ich eine E13 Dual und ein Schaltwerk mit Long Cage verbaut habe.

Rahmen wird eventuell im nächsten Winter sofern ich nicht wieder durch Fahre neu Beschichtet. Da der lack an vielen stellen total Fertig ist.

Wo ich dann auch noch eine Frage habe gibt es den Dämpferbolzen OBEN nach zu kaufen? Da hat mal jemand mit nem Schraubendreher dran gehebelt.


----------



## Merge (24. Februar 2015)

Ja das glaube ich gerne! 
da geb ich dir Recht... Da ich eh kein sonderlich großer Fox Fan bin würde die mir eh nicht ans Bike kommen, aber was spricht denn eigentlich gegen die Totem?
hmmm das ist in der Tat sehr interessant. weil bei mir sieht es wirklich übel aus!

kenne ich leider... allerdings gibt es auch bei neu gepulverten Rahmen probleme. gerade die Stellen wo Pulverung an ungepulverten Stellen anliegt können unschön werden (Post Mount, Steuerrohr...)

Ja gibt es! Ein Freund von mir hat sich die mal verbogen  er ist daraufhin zum nächsten Norco Händler und die konnten da ohne Probleme eine nachbestellen


----------



## Blechnuss (25. Februar 2015)

Mhhh gegen die Totem spricht in erster Linie nur das gewicht...
Coil ist schon was feines leider halt schwer. Hab auch so meine Probleme mit dem Setup der Totem. Da hab ich definitiv mein huddel mit. Bei der Fox bin ich da schneller an das richtige Setup gekommen (Kollege sein Bike mal paar tage getestet.)

Das mit der Kette kann nur von der länge oder von deinen Führungen sein da die Kettenstrebe bei S,M und L alle 440mm lang sind. 

Das ist gut ich werd mal bei freeride-mountain anfragen die hatten mir auch im Umwerfer fall top geholfen.


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk HD


----------



## Merge (25. Februar 2015)

Das war auch der Grund warum sie bei mir geflogen ist. Bei mir kommt jetzt eine Manitou Mattoc mit 170mm dran  Davor hatte ich die Totem umgebaut auf DualPosition. War schon luxus, aber vom Setup war ich nie zu frieden. Hoffe mir mit der Mattoc da Besserung! Entweder ist mir die Totem weggesackt wenn es steiler wurde oder sie war mir zu Hart. Aber als Stahl einsame Spitze!
Die Fox bin ich auch mal Test gefahren. Leider war mir die Feder etwas zu weich, aber sie stand trotz dem besser im Federweg als die Totem mit der DualPosition Einheit. Kann dich da völlig nachvollziehen 

Das ist in der Tat interessant. Mal sehen ich verbaue jetzt die Bionicon CGuide, vlt schafft das ja Besserung? Ansonsten Lack ausbessern (ein riesen vorteil wenn man selbst die Farbe für den Rahmen aussucht )

Wenn ich mich recht entsinne hat der das damals auch gemacht. Wo kommst du her?


----------



## Blechnuss (26. Februar 2015)

Manitou Mattoc ok!! Hoffe du berichtest ausführlich darüber wie sie sich im Truax schlägt.
Diese Two.-step Gedudels ist ohnehin nicht so meins...Habe auch mit der Totem keine Großen Probleme den Berg hoch zu kommen zumindest bei mir in der Umgebung nicht...
Marzocchi 55 hatte ich auch schon überlegt aber da das dingen bei mir keiner Fährt fällt das wohl flach.
Geil wäre sowas wie ne Pike mit 180mm und Charge Dämpfung..

Ich bin aus dem Nördlichen Saarland rum WND

Das C Guide von Bionicon war an meinem ersten Enduro ganz ok. hatte allerdings erheblichen Kabelbinder Verschleiß. weil das Teil alle Paar touren wo es mal etwas Härter her ging die Flatter gemacht hat. wobei man bedenke das ich jetzt keine Kabelbinder hatte wo das stück 5 € kostete.

Bin auch mal gespannt wie sich die 170mm von der geo bemerkbar machen.... Hab da etwas angst das die Care dann vorne zu Tief ist...


----------



## Merge (26. Februar 2015)

Das werde ich ganz sicher machen!bin sie schon ein zwei mal gefahren, aber kann noch absolut nichts über die Gabel sagen. Habe allerdings schon die Luftkammer verkleinert, war mir zu linear. Zwei Pike Spacer genommen und abgeschliffen 
also ich habe hier mindestens einen Anstieg bei dem mir das Vorderrad so gestiegen ist dass es nicht mehr ging. Mit dem Twostep gedöns war das natürlich sehr easy, aber die Performance leidet stark!
Traumhaft! würde ich sofort nehmen!! Die Pike mit Charge ist ein Traum

Dachte schon du kommst auch aus der Stuttgarter Ecke

Bin auch mal gespannt ob mir das Teil reicht. ist die neue Eco Variante, mal sehen was die so taugt. Die Kette hat sie bei dir aber schon gehalten?

hat die gleiche Einbaulänge, ändert sich nichts


----------



## Blechnuss (27. Februar 2015)

noch nicht montiert aber schon umgebaut die Gabel . 

Ja da wo es wirklich nicht mehr geht musst halt absteigen was soll...ich schieb auch gern ma paar meter wenn man beim Runter dann belohnt wird.
Ohje Stuttgarter Ecke brauch ich knapp 2,5 - 3 stunden hin.

Ah naja wenn es die gleiche Einbaulänge hat ist ja Top.
Bist du schonmal eine BOS Deville gefahren? soll Ja anfällig sein aber der absolute Brenner...gibt es aber glaub nur mit 160mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merge (27. Februar 2015)

natürlich. Nein im Ernst, ich bin das Ding schon 4,5 mal gefahren und mir ist sie einfach zu sehr durch den mittleren Federweg gegangen, daher die Kammerverkleinerung
Das ist das Problem bei mir in der Ecke, du wirst dafür nicht entsprechend entschädigt 
schade, sonst hättest die Mattoc so mal kurz testen können

Leider auch noch nicht, aber würde mich sehr reizen! Mich scheckt eben nur die Anfälligkeit und der Service ab. Ich habe irgendwie im Kopf dass es auch eine 170er gibt. Muss ich nochmal nachlesen


----------



## Blechnuss (27. Februar 2015)

Jaaa so der ultimative renner ist das jetzt hier auch nicht gibt paar geile Trails. 
Aber nichts mit Lift und so. Dafür muss ich mich schon 2-3 stunden ins Auto setzen. 

Hab ne BOS Idylle SC gefunden 
http://www.bike24.de/p144335.html

Da eine neue definitiv nicht ins bike kommt! 1000€  ist einfach viel zu viel. 

Werde denke ich erstmal mein Glück mit der Totem weiter versuchen. 
Momentan ist sie recht weich. Was auch nicht schlecht ist aber dafür ist sie auch schnell durch....die Dämpfung ist schon ne Sache für sich. 
Werd mal mit dem selben Setup eine härtere Feder reinbauen. 

Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk HD


----------



## Merge (28. Februar 2015)

hier leider nur einen richtig geilen. Deswegen verkriech ich mich immer in den Schwarzwald. Lift wäre das nächste Wildbad, und so wie die Bergbahn fährt, nein danke

Sogar 180cm? Wow das ist mir neu. Aber der Preis ist ja mal wirklich abgehoben! 

Einfach mal die härtere Feder probieren. Hat bei mir wirklich Wunder gewirkt damals. Oder aber eventuell wenn es die Zugstufe hergibt dickeres Öl verwenden


----------



## Blechnuss (28. Februar 2015)

die Fahrtzeiten der Bahn in Wildbad sind schon geil . War letztes Jahr ein Wochenende da.
Hatte zu der zeit aber noch kein Ü160mm Bike daher hatte ich mir da eins geliehen und Prompt bei der ersten Abfahrt IXS ist mir die Kolbenstange vom Dämpfer gebrochen . Ein scheiß Gefühl ist das..

Mal sehen ich Tausch die Feder mal und werd heute denk noch ne runde Testen.

Mit dem Zerlegen der Gabel hab ich mich bisher noch nicht angefreundet werd mich da aber die Tage mal ran machen wenn ich die musé dazu hab.

Todtnau oder Schauinsland sind ja auch ein schöne Flecke .

Wobei mehr wie 2 Abfahrten Schauinsland am Tag nicht gehen bei Dauer regen.


----------



## Merge (28. Februar 2015)

Du sagst es  
Was?  na das ist mal eine Reife Leistung! Da verspults dich ja komplett. Was haben die oben im Shop dazu gesagt?

und? Was sagst du dazu?

ist kein hexenwerk, nur eine riesen Sauerei

definitiv!  wobei ich beides noch nie selber befahren bin...


----------



## Blechnuss (1. März 2015)

Bin zu ihm und hab das Bike nur am Sattel hochgehoben Bleibt das Hinterrad ja am Boden wenn keine Kolbenstange mehr da is .
Er nur so : Och ne oder.
Ich: Jup einmal neu bitte 

Bezahlt hab ich dafür Natürlich nichts.
Mir ist klar das im Verleih die Räder und Bauteile bis zum letzten aushalten müssen. Kann ihm deswegen keinen großen Vorwurf machen.
bis dadrauf das ich hingegen einen Stabileren Dämpfer verwenden würde.....hab leider das Fabrikat vergessen...
Aber im Direkten vergleich war die Kolbenstange nur 2/3 so dick  wie die vom CCDB wenn überhaupt.

Wie du hast nichtmal 2 Stunden bis hin und warst da noch nicht....Schauinsland ist echt ein schicker Trail hatten für eine Abfahrt glaub immer knapp über 1 stunde gebrauch.
der Boarderline Trail soll auch ganz gut sein war ich aber noch nicht...gibt hier aber ein schönes Video von.


----------



## Merge (3. März 2015)

krass, das hätte ich ja zu gern miterlebt! du musst ja einen Fahrstil haben... 

WAS? nur 2/3 so dick? Ich dachte es gibt nichts dünneres als den CCDB? Weil der ist wirklich abnormal dünn. Im Demo geht der ja ständig zu Bruch, zu hohe Querkräfte

Laut Google, 2.08 h  aber liegt vor allem daran dass ich jetzt 11 Monate nicht fahren durfte/konnte. Steht jedenfalls schon im Kalender für dieses Jahr!
Ohja sieht wirklich sehr schön aus. Da lohnt es sich wohl mal vorbeizuschauen


----------



## Blechnuss (3. März 2015)

Jap war schon ein Armseliges Stängsche. 
Fast 1 Jahr ausgefallen ist schon Hart da muss man ja nochmal ganz von Vorne anfangen...Hoffe du kannst ohne beinträchtigung Starten.

Weißt du ob jemand schonmal eine Lyrik im Truax gefahren hat?


----------



## Merge (3. März 2015)

Du sagst es, da geht es wirklich praktisch von null wieder los. Das hoffe ich auch! Allerdings fühlt die Schulter sich schon wieder viel stabiler an und knackt nicht mehr ganz so viel. Die Hoffnung ist groß!

Ja hat mal einer gemacht. Wenn ich mich recht entsinne auch mit der 170mm Lyrik. War top zufrieden damit! Spielt da jemand mit dem Gedanken an einer Lyrik rum?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merge (3. März 2015)

qiqweck schrieb:


> Bzgl. der Lyrik kann ich subjektiv nur sagen, dass es dufte funktioniert. Das Rad klettert prima, hat massig Reserven und fühlt sich sehr ruhig an!


Auf Seite 19 siehst du das Truax auch mit der Lyrik. Das Zitat sagt ja alles


----------



## Blechnuss (4. März 2015)

ja schaut ganz gut aus.....bin am Überlegen aber komme irgendwie auf keinen Nenner  einfach eine zu große auswahl...

Hab gestern mal die Blaue Feder reingebaut und hab mein Truax bei Sinnflutartigem Regen gestern Abend mal übern Trail gescheucht.
muss sagen war eigentlich ganz zufrieden das ewige einsacken am ende von steilabfahrten ist jetzt mal soweit fast weg.
natürlich ist jetzt nicht so super smooth wie mit der Roten feder(weichere).

Was mir aufgefallen ist als ich die Feder rausgeschraubt hab ist das die Gabel sich die 2 - 3 mal nur Schwer zusammen drücken gelassen hat.
woran kann das liegen.
Belehrt mich wenn ich Falsch liege aber sollte sie nicht einfach zusammne Rutschen. Ohne gegendruck?


----------



## Merge (4. März 2015)

Ja das stimmt allerdings, die Auswahl ist sehr groß geworden mit der Zeit

Das ist eben das Problem an der Sache dass du einen Kompromiss eingehen must. Deswegen liebe ich ja Luft weil du feiner einstellen kannst und notfalls auch oft die Luftkammergröße verkleinern kannst und damit großen Einfluss auf die Federkennlinie nehmen kannst. 

Das liegt an der Druckstufe und ist normal. Das muss so sein, wenn nicht hättest du das Problem dass dir dein Öl flöten gegangen ist und die Gabel einmal hüpft wie ein Flummi und außerdem durch den Federweg rauscht dass es wirklich unfahrbar wird


----------



## Blechnuss (6. März 2015)

Ok dann werd ich das mal so bis zum Service hin nehmen.

Werde heute Abend mal das Schmieröl wechseln bzw auffüllen.

Ich werde denke ich wenn ich günstig eine Lyrik Solo Air RC2 DH bekomme mir eine zulegen... habe mal was von einem Umbausatz auf 180mm gelesen...


----------



## Blechnuss (7. März 2015)

Moin,

hab mal grade das Schmieröl abgelassen oder das was es darstellen sollte.

Federseite war so um die 20ml drinnen
Dampferseite gute 45-50ml

Art der Flüssigkeit undefinierbar 80% Suppe und 20% irgendwas was glaub mal Öl war ...Schmierwirkung gleich null.

kaum das neue Öl drinnen und paar mal durchgepump war das irgendwie angenehmer..womit das wohl zutun hatte .


----------



## Merge (7. März 2015)

Sehr cool, die soll auch richtig genial sein! 
Habe ich auch mal was darüber gelesen. Aber habe irgendwie im Kopf das man dafür ein Casting von ner Domain verwenden muss, weil in das normale Lyrik Casting die 180er Einheit nicht passt.
 na dann hat sie sich den Service aber mehr als verdient. So eine Suppe ist durchaus normal nach der Fahrzeit. Mach erst mal eine auf die 5/6 Jahre gelaufen ist. Das stinkt zum Himmel! 

tja womit nur?  und was sagt das Gelände zum Service?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blechnuss (7. März 2015)

mhhh will mir da aber auch nicht unbedingt irgendwas zusammen schustern...naja erstmal ausschau nach einer Günstigen Lyrik halten.

 Das sich der mini Service so bemerkbar macht hätte ich nicht gedacht. War den ganzen mittag so knapp 4 stunden im Trailpark in der nähe und mal schön geschieden das ding. Wesentlich Feinfühliger ..ist jetzt auch ein leichter Öl-film auf den Tauchrohren.

mit der Härteren Feder und ein Klick mehr auf der High stufe läuft das Richtig gut im Park..


----------



## Merge (8. März 2015)

Ja das wären schon größere Umbauarbeiten... aber ist alles machbar! Habe auch schon etliche RS Gabel umgerüstet, eigentlich keine große Sache

Genau so soll es sein! Freut mich dass die Gabel jetzt wieder viel feinfühliger geworden ist. 
Also hast du dein Setup gefunden? Klingt jedenfalls sehr danach 

so meines ist eben fertig geworden... Das erste Truax hier dass mit den dicken Reifen und Vario Stütze die 15 Kg knackt. Wenn auch knapp aber es hat gereicht  Muss das Teil ganz schnell mal ausfahren gehen! Mittwoch ist es fällig! Und bis dahin hab ich hoffentlich auch Bilder für euch


----------



## Blechnuss (9. März 2015)

Jap glaube mitlerweile ist es Richtige Setup nah..

Jaaaaaa bilder und Partlist bitte .
Unter 15 Kg ist ja shcon ne ansage.....


----------



## Merge (11. März 2015)

Sooooo nun endlich mal zu Hause gewesen als die Sonne noch geschienen hat. 
Mal sehen wie sich die Griffe und die Kettenführung so schlagen. Jedenfall find ich die Kombination aus C-Guide und Type2 schonmal absolut genial. Da Klapptert nichts mehr! Herrlich 

Vor ab mal die Partliste:

Rahmen: Norco Truax L in Lackierung RAL Ultramarineblau
Dämpfer: X-Fusion Vector HLS
Steuersatz: Cane Creek 40
Gabel: Manitou Mattoc Expert 170mm
Laufradsatz: Dt-Swiss Ex1750
Reifen vorne: Schwalbe Magic Marry Supergravity in Vertstar Mischung tubeless
Reifen hinten: Schwalbe Rock Razor Supergravity in Trailstar Mischung tubeless
Bremsen: Shimano XTInnenlager: Sram GXP
Bremsscheiben: Shimao Ice Tech vorne 200mm und hinten 180mmKurbel: Sram x0 175mm mit 38 und 22er Blatt und Bashguard
Vorbau: XLR 40mm zu Testzwecken, soll später ein Syntace Megafore2 ran
Lenker: der Norco Truax Lenker, soll durch einen Syntace Vector Carbon ersetzt werden
Griffe: Imprint Grips
Sattelstütze: Kind Shock Lev 125mm
Sattel: Specialized Henge Comp 155mm
Umwerfer: Sram x0
Schaltwerk: Sram x0 Type2 10-fach
Trigger: Sram x0 2-und 10-fach
Kette: Sram PC 1071
Kassette: Sram XG1080
Kettenführung: Bionicon C-Guide Eco
Pedale: Reverse Black One

Gewicht: 14,90 Kg


----------



## Blechnuss (12. März 2015)

Ja was sehen meine Entzündeten Augen da ...
Parts sind Stimmig für die Zielrichtung Enduro mit Reserven 
Wobei ich nicht so ganz konform gehe mit der Mattoc .... hatte ich dir ja schonmal erläutert..
Der Hinterreifen ist aber nur für schönwetter gedacht?
Was sind das für Griffe??? hab ich so noch nicht gesehen. 

Gefällt mir gut... boah 14,9 Kg  ist schon eine Ansage

Bin mal gespannt wie die Laufräder halten...achte mal auf Lockere speichen...ein Kollege hatte nicht besonders lange spas daran.

Fahrbericht?????


----------



## Merge (12. März 2015)

Ou, hast du bei der letzten Ausfahrt die Brille vergessen Fliegen gesammelt? 
Genau das war die Zielrichtung, fürs ganz Grobe hab ich noch den dicken Downhillboliden
Zumindest hier hattest du es noch nicht erläutert? Erzähl mal?
Interessanter Weise geht er sogar bei Mistwetter ziemlich gut. Hat eine erstaunlich gute Selbstreinigung und rutscht im Matsch weniger ab als erwartet. Habe ihn damals eigentlich auch nur als Schönwetter Reifen angeschafft, aber lasse ihn jetzt durchgehend drauf weil er eben sogar bei dem Lehm hier ziemlich gute Traktion hat. Warum ist mir auch nicht so ganz klar  Natürlich nicht so gut wie ein grobstolliger Reifen, aber mir reicht es vollkommen.
Das sind Griffe von Imprint Bycicle Grips aus GB.Das ist ein Versuch von mir ob die Taugen. Die legst du 1-2min. in eine Tasse mit Kochendem Wasser, anschließend schreckst du sie kurz mit kaltem Wasser ab und nimmst sie dann in die Hand, packst kräftig zu und sie verformen sich und passen sich deinem Griff an. Interessante Idee, mal sehen was die Teile auf dem Trail taugen 

Fühlt sich schon sehr gut an das Teil hochzuheben 

Bin sie vor meinem Sturz letztes Jahr schon ein paar mal gefahren und da haben sie verdammt gut mitgemacht. Brosnan ist die wohl sogar im Downhill Worldcup gefahren. Werde ich aber auf jeden Fall machen, klingt ja nicht so gut was du da erzählst... Was ist denn mit den Laufrädern passiert?

Kommt wenn ich endlich mal so heim komme dass man noch was sieht...


----------



## Merge (16. April 2015)

Fahrbericht: Verdammt genial das Teil. Die ersten Ausfahrten haben sich angefühlt wie wenn man das Biken neu lernen muss. Nach so einer langen Pause kaum verwunderlich. Aber ich bin wieder drin und es fühlt sich verdammt gut an. Das erste was mir aufgefallen war, es rollt unglaublich gut! Kein Vergleich zum original Aufbau. Mit deutlich weniger Kraft schießt das Teil einfach davon. Außerdem bin ich jetzt x0 verliebt. Unglaublich Knackicke Schaltvorgänge, herrlich!
Am Berg klettert das Bike wie ein kleines Zicklein und auch die vorher verbaute Absenkung der Gabel habe ich nicht vermisst. Das Gewicht tut natürlich sein Übriges am Berg 


Im Downhill liegt das Teil sehr ruhig auf der Strecke, die Manitou Mattoc verrichtet einen wunderbaren Job! Die Front bleibt wirklich deutlich ruhiger als mit der vorher verbauten Totem. Mit der Federwegsnutzung bin ich sehr zufrieden, die zwei Spacer in der Luftkammer sind Gold wert. Den Dämpfer hatte ich auch schon im vorigen Aufbau verbaut und ist nach wie vor top. Harmoniert wunderbar mit der Mattoc. 
Über die Kettenführung in Kombination mit Type2 bin ich extrem positiv überrascht. Habe noch keinen Kettenverlust gehabt und nicht ein einziges mal die Kette an die Strebe schlagen hören. Damit wird ein Kettenstrebenschutz überflüssig. Die Bremsen tun erwartungsgemäß was sie sollen und packen ordentlich zu. Durch die Gewichtskur ist das Bike natürlich noch ein wenig verspielter geworden  Alles in allem, ein perfektes Gesamtpaket. Gibt wirklich nichts zu bemängeln!

Die Imrint Griffe sind allerdings wieder vom Bike geflogen. Leider nicht so das Wahre meiner Meinung nach. Wenn ich aufsitze will ich nicht erst noch die richtige Griffposition suchen müssen. Außerdem greift man doch immer mal wieder ein wenig um, was mit den Griffen absolut nicht möglich ist. Des weiteren greife ich am Lenker doch ein wenig anders als ich die Griffe ohne Lenker greife. Handschuhe kommen erschwerend noch hinzu, sodass die Griffposition dann nicht mehr so das Wahre war. Nach drei Ausfahrten kamen wieder normale Griffe ran!


----------



## Spielzeug (6. Mai 2015)

Sooo von meiner Seite gibts auch News, da ich mein Truax nicht für den erwarteten Betrag verkaufen konnte hab ich mich entscheiden es zu behalten und neu / anders aufzubauen.

Es soll nun mehr in Richtung Enduro aufgebaut werden und evt mein alten Enduro ablösen.

Da ich viele Teile eh schon rumliegen hatte hab ich mir erstmal nur die Schaltung neu gekauft.

Verbaut werden

Sram X9 Type 2 Mid
X9 Shifter
Trickstuff 41er Blatt
XO Kurbel mit Works Componet 30er Direkt Mount Blatt

Kettenführung bin ich mir noch unsicher ob es ohne geht, rein Optisch würd ich gerne eine fahren...


----------



## Spielzeug (20. Mai 2015)

Fährt jemand 650B im Truax?


----------



## Merge (1. Juni 2015)

So nun auch mal wieder im Lande.
Der schicker Aufbau wie wäre mit Kettenführung Richtung bionicon c-Guide? Schön leicht und mit Type 2 am schaltwerk wirklich abwurfsicher!

Meinst du hinten oder vorne? Weil hinten bekommst 650B ja gar nicht rein. Aber ich fahre auch vorne noch das gute alte 26" Maß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spielzeug (1. Juni 2015)

Hi Merge. 

hab eher an eine MRP AMg gedacht. Naja mal schauen, hab jetzt noch den Tuning Käfig von nem IBC User dran. damit lasst es sich super schalten. 

650b passt hinten rein, habs im Shop getestet. inkl fettem Maxxis Shorty Exo in 2.3


----------



## Merge (2. Juni 2015)

Guten morgen 

Die hält die Kette natürlich auch am rechten Fleck!
Einen Tuning Käfig? Was ist an dem denn so besonders und wieso schaltet der besser? Bilder bitte!

Im ernst? Das ist sehr interessant! Ich dachte immer der Reifen hängt ab der an Querstrebe der beiden sitzstreben. Wie viel Platz ist da denn dann noch? Du hast nicht zufällig Bilder davon wie eng das da ist?
Aber Mensch das sind sehr interessante Nachrichten!


----------



## Spielzeug (2. Juni 2015)

Naja, viel Platz ist mit dem Reifen nicht mehr, ca. 5mm max. Denke aber das mit nem anderen Reifen die Sache deutlich besser aussschaut. 
Ich hab auf Ebay mal ein Truax gesehn das mit 650B verkauft wurde, dachte, evt war das jemand von hier und könnte genaueres berichten. 

grüsse


----------



## Merge (11. Juni 2015)

das glaube ich, aber theoretisch klappt es ja. Muss mal abwarten bis mein Bruder sein 650B Bike hat und dann mal die Räder klauen 
Werde ich auf jeden Fall mal ausprobieren und dann die Erfahrungen mit euch teilen

Grüße


----------



## tom_ass (17. Juni 2015)

Hat jemand 650B gesagt?

Habs mal testweise nur hinten rein gemacht da mir für vorne noch der Adapter von 15 auf 20mm fehlt.
Kombi ist Spank Spike Evo 30 + Hans Dampf in 2,4. Das ist an sich schon wuchtig.
Aber mit nem Maxxis in 2,3 gewinnt man bestimmt noch 2-3mm.
Momentan hab ich an der Sitzstrebe umlaufendauch ca. 5mm Platz (unten ist komplett problemlos)
Wenn alles pünktlich ankommt wirds nächstes WE mal mit 650B bewegt.


----------



## tom_ass (24. Juni 2015)

Moin zusammen.
Hab gestern Abend den Dämpfer gewechselt von Air auf Coil und siehe da der Dämpferbolzen hat fiese Einkerbungen.

Meine Frage: Hat jemand von euch noch ein Paar (Dämpferbolzen oben und unten) rumliegen?
Oder hat wer nen Shop an der Hand der die noch auf Lager hat bzw. bestellen kann?

Oder passen die vom Aurum auch?


----------



## Merge (25. Juni 2015)

Sehr interessante Infos! Werde meines die nächste Woche auch mal testweise mit 650B rollen. Bist du mitlerweile schon mal zum fahren gekommen? 

Habe leider nichts dergleichen rumliegen... Ich weiß nur dass ein Freund von mir mal einen fürs Aurum gebraucht hat und problemlos über Freeride Mountain in Schorndorf rangekommen ist. Ob die auch versenden weiß ich nicht. Leider auch nicht ob die vom Aurum passen. Sehen jedenfalls auf ganz groben Blick identisch aus. Ob sies wirklich sind weiß ich leider auch nicht


----------



## tom_ass (26. Juni 2015)

Werd morgen mal zu meinem Shop düsen...der hat 2 vom Aurum noch da liegen. 
Hoffe das die passen. Ansonsten gibts dezente Anpassungsarbeiten per Dremel.

Zum fahren komm ich frühestens morgen da ich heute erstmal zur Post muss um den ganzen Krempel abzuholen.
Ich werde berichten wie es sich fährt.


----------



## Blechnuss (26. Juni 2015)

Jaaaa ein Hallo.

Wie ich sehe bist du Merge ja sehr zufrieden mit deiner Manitou. Kollege von mir Fährt diese aktuell jetzt auch und muss sagen schon angenehm.

Die Bolzen Bekommt man im Freeride-shop http://freeride-mountain.com/
einfach Mail hinschicken und du bekommst einen Neuen der Passt. Super Service bei den Jungs.

Bei mir gibt es demnächst auch was neues ich hab mir eine Float 36 Kashima gegönnt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merge (20. Juli 2015)

Update zur Mattoc:
@Blechnuss, ja bin sehr zufrieden mit der Mattoc, alledings ist sie wirklich Serviceanfällig. Wer nicht gern bastelt und tüftelt ist mit der Gabel ganz schlecht bedient. Es gibt da einige Dinge auf die man achten muss, z.B. der Dorado Effekt. Habe sie jetzt auch das 5 mal seit ich sie habe zerlegt. Allerdings meistens mit dem Ziel was zu verbessern (Luftkammertuning, Dämpfungsöl in verschiedenen Viskositäten probiert) aber ich bin ehrlich, jede Gabel die ich davor hatte habe ich in dem Zeitraum maximal einmal offen gehabt. Mir macht das nichts, ich bastel gerne. Aber ist denke ich nicht jedermanns Sache

Wie schlägt sich denn die Float??


----------



## HighSe (20. Juli 2015)

Ist eigtl von euch jemand vom Truax aufs aktuelle Range umgestiegen?
Wie groß ist der unterschied zwischen den beiden Bikes?


----------



## Spielzeug (20. Juli 2015)

der Unterscheid ist minimal, Ausser du nimmst die Carbon Variante. (Gewicht) Von der Performence her sind beide relativ gleich auf. Viele sagen das sie nach dem Wechsel aufs Range das Truax nicht mehr fahren. Was ich durchaus nachvollziehen kann, denn das Range ist halt echt ne geile Waffe. 

Ich hab jetzt spontan mein Speci Enduro verkaufen können und werd jetzt zur Überbrückung das Truax zum Enduro fahren nehmen. 
Hab mir überlegt die neue Lyrik rein zu bauen und evt sogar 650B testen. Aber es hat sich zu dem Thema leider noch niemand wirklich geäussert. 

Würd mir auch gerne das Range kaufen, nur dann würde mir mein Händler den Kopf abreisen...


----------



## HighSe (20. Juli 2015)

Ich hab die gleiche Überlegung. 
Truax abspecken oder n Range zulegen.
Bin mit dem Truax soweit zufrieden, bloß zum Strecke strampeln könnte es Leichtfüßiger sein.
Ist die Frage ob die Entwicklung in dieser Hinsicht nen Sprung gemacht hat...


----------



## HighSe (28. Juli 2015)

Hab mich fürs Truax abspecken entschieden.

15,4kg all inkl.

Weniger geht wohl nur ohne Vivid Air, leichtere Reifen u. Bremsen aber dann leidet doch arg die Abfahrtsperformance


----------



## Spielzeug (28. Juli 2015)

Bin heute das erste mal mit dem Truax auf dem Hometrail gefahren. mit aktuellem Aufbau 15.3kg. Ging erstaunlich gut obwohl der Vivid Air im Federweg hing wie Sau... Wenn ich jetzt noch die 36er Van durch ne neue Lyrik 170mm ersetze bin ich unter 15kg, was für das Bike denke ich absolut ein guter Wert ist. 

Der Tuning Käfig vom Bommelmaster am X9 Typ 2 ist mal richtig geil. Schaltet sich richtig knackig. nur das 41er Trickstuff Blatt dürfte doch 42 Zähne haben. 30 vorne und 41 hinten ging jetzt grad so auf dem Hometrail. Vorne möchte ich nicht kleiner da man sonst nur noch schlecht pushen kann... 

Das Bike ist und bleibt einfach super gut. Hat mega Spass gemacht es wieder mal zu fahren. 

grüsse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spielzeug (13. August 2015)

Update:


----------



## Blechnuss (15. August 2015)

@Spielzeug sieht nett aus.

Mal ein Update von mir @Merge  -- Die 180er Float arbeitet wirklich sehr sahne. Setup steht noch nicht ganz aber schon sehr sehr geil.
muss mich mal schlau machen ob man diese gegen ende des FW etwas Progressiver bekommt. Auf meiner Hausstrecke war ich bei der ersten Abfahrt auf anhieb knapp 1min schneller (laut STRAVA) bei ungefähr gleichen Bedingungen.Da ich die Strecke ja gut kenne und sie mir mit der Totem teilweiße sehr Ruppig vorkam hat die FOX das weggesaugt. war schon etwas Baff.

Das plus an Gewicht merkt man mehr als ich gedacht habe. 
erstes Fazit für mich die Richtige Wahl.


----------



## Spielzeug (17. August 2015)

@Blechnuss Danke für die Blumen. 

Welche Float fährst du? die neue 2016er? War gestern auf dem Hometrail mit der Lyrik, schade das es etwas feucht war, so konnte ich leider den unterschied zur Van nicht richtig testen. -500g an der Front ist halt doch recht viel. =) Das Bike klettert jetzt richtig gut und ich merke zum Enduro fast kein unterscheid.


----------



## Blechnuss (17. August 2015)

Ohje woher eine 2016er will ich mir nicht leisten. Hab mir eine gute 2013er Float Kashima geholt aus der Bucht.
Morgen gehts wieder zur bewerten Dienstagstour bei unserem Wetter aktuell bestimmt der Hammer da wir etwas Regen hatten  dann sind die Grip verhältnisse einfach am besten.


----------



## Merge (18. August 2015)

@Blechnuss 
1 Minute?! Mensch das ist eine ansage. Wie lang fährst du denn auf der Strecke?

Meine Mattoc hat nun 2 Tage vor dem Urlaub die Grätsche gemacht  Dichtung unten zur druckstufe kaputt. Nach einem Tag ist die hälfte des dämpfungsöl im Casting. Wobei du einmal im federweg versinkst weil keine druckstufe mehr und gleichzeitig nur noch die hälfte vom federweg hast weil das Öl im Casting sich beim einfedern eben nicht komprimieren lässt. Das war ein Paar mal sehr sehr knapp vor einem Einschlag.
Ein halber Tag biken reicht und die druckstufe ist wieder halb leer...


----------



## Spielzeug (18. August 2015)

also ich schraub ja auch gerne, aber funktionieren sollten die essentiellen Dinge halt schon. bei mir wär die Gabel längst wieder raus geflogen. Evt. hast  du einfach ein Montagsmodell erwischt... 

Da bleib ich lieber bei altbekanntem was zuverlässig funktioniert.


----------



## Merge (18. August 2015)

Ich hab damals beim deutschen manitou Service gearbeitet und dementsprechend leicht an eine mattoc gekommen die damals als übergaben angepriesen wurde, daher der Kauf. Kenne mich mit der Gabel daher auch gut aus. Aber scheint echt ein montagsmodell zu sein. Hoffe wirklich das sie bald ohne Probleme funktioniert. Weil das Geld reicht im Moment nicht für anderes.aber mir geht es auch gehörig auf die Nerven!!


----------



## Blechnuss (18. August 2015)

Merge schrieb:


> 1 Minute?! Mensch das ist eine ansage. Wie lang fährst du denn auf der Strecke?



Die Abfahrt fahre ich normerweise ca 11-12 min mit der Totem. Die Fox hat den Trail radikal glatt gebügelt. War wirklich erstaunt.

Muss mich da @Spielzeug Meinung anschließen bastel auch gerne aber Funktional muss es immer sein. Wer will schon ständig Reparieren.


----------



## Merge (18. August 2015)

Da wird mir wieder schmerzlich bewusst dass ich im Flachland lebe. Meine längste Abfahrt hat 2.30 min
Klingt nach einem ganz schönen AHA Erlebnis.

Glaubt mir ich bin ganz eurer Meinung. Im Urlaub jeden Abend hinzustehen, Öl aus dem Casting lassen, Öl in die druckstufe nachschütten macht mir auch keinen spas. Bin schon die ganze Zeit auf der Suche nach einer anderen Gabel die mir zusagt. Leider reicht für die neue Lyrik das Budget nicht. Die mattoc kommt jetzt zum Service und bekommt ihre letze Chance


----------



## Spielzeug (18. August 2015)

die Lyrik die ich gerade montiert hab ist hier aus dem Bikemarkt für 260.- euro. Da hab ich nicht zweimal überlegt. 
mal schauen evt bau ich dann auf 2016 Lyrik um. Doof nur das es keine 20mm Steckachse mehr gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merge (19. August 2015)

Würde wenn dann gerne die neue Lyrik einbauen, die charger Dämpfung ist schon Wahnsinn. Mein Bruder fährt die Pike und das ansprechverhalten ist schon erste Sahne.keine 20 mm für die neue Lyrik??


----------



## Blechnuss (19. August 2015)

@Merge  im Urlaub jeden Abend neues Öl einfüllen  da würde ich die Nerven Verlieren.
Was sagt dir denn zu bzw suchst du??

Die 2016er Lyrik soll sieht schon cool aus. Mit vernünftigen Naben die Umrüstbar sind ist das Thema der "kleinen" Steckachse zum Glück gelöst. Aber dennoch Lästig.

Ich bediene mich aber auch mit fast allen Teilen hier im Markt und hatte noch keine größeren Probleme.


----------



## Merge (19. August 2015)

@Blechnuss 
Genau so ging es mir auch! Ich hatte keinen bock mehr das bike überhaupt zu richten weil nach einem halben Tag die Performance schon wieder im Arsch war. Es gibt nichts ärgerlicheres. 
Irgendwas in Richtung 170/180 mm. Vorliebe weis, passt besser zum Rahmen und Gewicht spielt natürlich auch mit rein. 
Mit Adaptern geht das natürlich. Da ich aber eh noch auf 15mm wegen der mattoc fahre kein Problem.
Das mache ich normal auch so. Hatte da auch noch nie Probleme mit


----------



## CycloB (19. August 2015)

Hi Leute, 
ich hab mir vor einigen Wochen einen Truax Rahmen hier aus dem Bikemarkt geschossen. Beim Aufbau ist mir aufgefallen das der obere Dämpferbolzen ordentlich Riefen hat. Da es in Kürze nach Serfaus geht, muss nun auf die Schnelle Ersatz her.
Kann mir jemand nen Shop empfehlen über den ich den Dämpferbolzen beziehen kann?
Vielen Dank im Voraus!!!


----------



## Merge (19. August 2015)

Hey,
Bei freeride-Mountain.com bekommt man die wohl recht gut. Hab selber noch keinen gebraucht aber schon zweimal gehört dass der Bolzen bei denen gut zu bekommen ist. Ruf die einfach mal an/schreib eine Mail. Wie schnell brauchst du ihn denn?


----------



## Blechnuss (19. August 2015)

Blechnuss schrieb:


> Die Bolzen Bekommt man im Freeride-shop http://freeride-mountain.com/
> einfach Mail hinschicken und du bekommst einen Neuen der Passt. Super Service bei den Jungs.



hier bekommst du einen..


----------



## Blechnuss (19. August 2015)

@Merge da sollte sich ja was finden lassen.
Hab grade mal den Marktn durch geblättert. Momentan ist etwas wenig los an Brauchbaren 170-180mm Gabeln fürn Schmalen Euro.


Hab noch eine Totem liegen .


----------



## CycloB (19. August 2015)

Muchas Gracias @Merge und @Blechnuss 
Hab Freeride Mountain jetzt mal angeschrieben. Mal schauen, wie die Lieferzeiten für das Teil sind.



Merge schrieb:


> Wie schnell brauchst du ihn denn?


 Bin das zweite Septemberwochenende in Serfaus und da soll das Truax mit. Somit sollte der Bolzen spät. in ca. 3 Wochen bei mir sein.


----------



## Merge (19. August 2015)

@CycloB you're welcome
3 Wochen klingt machbar, die sind normal recht fix

@Blechnuss  wie gesagt, eine Chance bekommt die mattoc noch, geht evtl auf Garantie. Aber ja gucke nebenher auch schon nach Ersatz. 
Die Totem hatte ich davor auch schon, gewichts technisch halt der absolute Killer. Und da ich praktisch nur touren fahre nicht die Este Wahl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merge (19. August 2015)

Wird dann wahrscheinlich eher was Richtung Rock shox sein. Fox hab ich schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht und sonst gibt es in dem Federwegssegment recht wenig. Und Experimenten bin ich nun nicht mehr ganz so offen gegenüber


----------



## CycloB (19. August 2015)

Kurze Rückmeldung zum Dämpferbolzen: Freeride Mountain hat das Teil vorrätig und es ist so gut wie auf dem Weg zu mir. 

Danke nochmals für die Info!


----------



## Merge (19. August 2015)

Na das klingt ja super, steht dem Bikeurlaub nichts mehr im Wege


----------



## Blechnuss (8. September 2015)

hier mal noch ein Uptade von mir.....

Mein Umwerfer wollte nicht mehr wirklich halten da die Aufnahme nur noch einen anschein an Gewinde hat.
Da hab ich jetzt auf 1x10 mit General Lee Kasetten Adapter umgebaut und Sram X-synt Norrow Kettenblatt mit Direct mount.

zur Vorsicht vorne mal 2 Zänschen weniger bestellt was auch gut war.
Bin soweit schon zufrieden damit eber eben schon etwas schwerer wie wenn man vorne auch noch ein Kleines Kettenblatt hat.


----------



## Merge (8. September 2015)

Wie verhält sich das denn mit der Schaltperformance so ohne Steighilfen und dem plötzlich deutlich größeren Ritzel? Du fährst den langen Käfig am Schaltwerk, richtig?
Sind die Adapter immer noch aus Alu gefertigt? Bin da leider nicht ganz auf dem Stand der Dinge


----------



## Blechnuss (8. September 2015)

Steighilfen sind eingefräst. 
Jup den Langen Käfig.
Fühlt sich ähnlich an wie vorher mit dem Kleinen Kettenrad vorne auf dem 2 oder 3 kleinsten Gang.Denke mal wenn ich das so jetzt paar mal gefahren bin hab ich mich daran gewöhnt.

 
Adapter?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merge (8. September 2015)

ach cool, kannte nur die ohne Steighilfen. Also ist kein ewiges geratter bis die Kette mal oben ist auf dem Kettenblatt. Das klingt doch schonmal gut.
Ich nenne das immer Adapter weil es dieser mix aus Sram/Shimano Kassette und was externem ist. Ein adapter auf ein größeres Ritzel


----------



## Blechnuss (9. September 2015)

ahhhhh jetzt ja.

Ja sind immer noch Aluminium. Ein Kollege von mir fährt das selbe teil schon länger verschleiß ist ok.


----------



## Merge (9. September 2015)

Das ist mal gut zu hören. Weil man hört doch schon extrem unterschiedliches über Aluminium als Material an Kettenblättern/Ritzeln. Da ich aber selber damit überhaupt keine Erfahrungen habe bin ich da an allen Erfahrungen interessiert.


----------



## Spielzeug (3. Oktober 2015)

Männer, Carbon LRS ja/nein

Da mein Truax eine echt gute Figur als Enduro macht, möchte ich es gerne noch etwas leichter machen. Da bietet mir ein Bikebuddy gerade seinen selten gebrauchten Roval Traverse SL LRS in 26" an für lächerliche 400.- tacken. 

was denkt ihr? bin mit meinen 100kg auch nicht gerade ein Federgewicht. Aber meine Mavic Crossmax SX von 2010 halten auch immer noch ohne Stress...


----------



## Blechnuss (4. Oktober 2015)

hi
die Carbon dinger sollen ja schon was halten.
ist denke ich eine Glaubensfrage wenn man es braucht.

wie hoch ist der Gewichtsunterschied?


----------



## Spielzeug (4. Oktober 2015)

Naja alleine der LRS wird es nicht reisen, doch im Zuge dieses Winters will ich sicher auch Lenker/Vorbau Combo tauschen sowie die neue Lyrik einbauen... da würde ich dann locker auf ~14.4kg kommen... jetzt bei 14.9kg

Natürlich soll alles noch Abfahrttauglich bleiben...


----------



## Merge (6. Oktober 2015)

Ich würde dir abraten, aber gib mir doch mal den Kontakt von deinem Buddy 
Nein Spaß beiseite. Ist glaube ich eine große Glaubensfrage. Ich hätte ein wenig Angst irgendwann man auf die Felge durchzuschlagen und das Carbon zum Splittern zu bringen. Bei 400 taken allerdings würd ich den reinhauen. Bin eher experimentierfreudig und nirgendwo spürst du Gewichtsersparnisse so wie am Laufrad (beschl. Masse USW )
Auserdem würde mich interessieren ob man die erhöhte Steifigkeit merkt und wie sich das verhält 
14,4??


----------



## Spielzeug (6. Oktober 2015)

jaaa das mit den 14.4 war nur so geschätzt, aber die Idee ist schon wenn es geht an die 14,5 ran zu kommen ohne gross Geld auszugeben oder an Festigkeit zu verlieren. Aber am DHler fahr ich auch Carbon Rahmen und Lenker und habe keine bedenken.


----------



## Merge (7. Oktober 2015)

Wäre ziemlich geil! Bei mir auch, aber als Student ist das immer so eine Geldsache...
Ist ja mittlerweile sehr bewährt das Carbonmaterial. Werde mir auch einen Carbonlenker zulegen wenn ich weiß welcher es werden soll


----------



## Spielzeug (7. Oktober 2015)

Am DH fahr ich den Joystick Analog Carbon und bin super zufrieden. 

zu empfehlen sind: 

Syntace
Rental
Raceface
Chromag
Easton

von Joystick hab ich noch nichts schlechtes gelesen.

fürs Norco bin ich noch am überlegen, will was mit 35mm Klemmung. am besten gefällt mir die Chromag combo, ist aber leider grad nirgends Lager...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merge (7. Oktober 2015)

Joystick? Von denen hab ich noch nie etwas gehört. Wo kommen die denn her? Wie breit fährst du den denn?
Mit dem Syntace liebäugel ich schon seehr lange. Zwar Teuer aber ich komme nicht weg von ihm. Rental ist mir meist etwas zu auffällig. Der Rest sind natürlich auch gute alternativen

weswegen die 35er Klemmung?


----------



## Spielzeug (8. Oktober 2015)

hier: http://ridejoystick.com/

fahr ihn am DHler in 800mm beim Enduro bin ich bei 760-780mm

in Echt sieht die 35mm Klemmung richtig geil aus. Vorallem bei SingleCrown Gabeln. Bringt natürlich auch noch zusätzliche Steifigkeit rein.


----------



## Merge (10. Oktober 2015)

mensch die sind ja richtig etabliert. komisch dass ich von denen nicht früher gehört hatte. 
Das stimmt natürlich, die macht dann schon was her. Vorrausgesetzt dass du das am Lenker willst. Manch einer bevorzugt den ja auch etwas flexend


----------



## Spielzeug (18. Oktober 2015)

ja bin auch noch unschlüssig, den Joystick gibts leider nur mit 30 Rise in 35mm und das ist mir zu viel. deswegen überleg ich mir wieder auf 31mm zu gehen. aber mein Shop will den lenker eh grad nicht bestellen... =(( naja mal abwarten der Winter kommt ja erst noch. Da gibts noch genügend möglichkeiten zum basteln.


----------



## Merge (28. Oktober 2015)

30 ist dir zuviel? Wegen Optik oder Funktion?
wieso will dein Shop dir den denn nicht bestellen? Damit schneiden sie sich doch ins eigene Fleisch 
Ja richtig, Winter ist wieder basteltest. Habe auch schon manches in Aussicht


----------



## MaxIBK (6. Januar 2016)

Servus,
ich bin für mein Truax 2012 auf der Suche nach Dämpferbolzen (unten und oben). Hat jemand ne Ahnung wo ich die bekomme? Ich finde nur die fürs Aurum. Oder sind das die selben? Optisch sehen sie gleich aus. (Hier z.B. http://shop.indiansummer.ch/de/marken/norco-bikes/ersatzteile/ersatzteile-aurum.html#isPage=1)
Kann mir ja jemand weiterhelfen?
Beste Grüße,
Max


----------



## Merge (7. Januar 2016)

Hallo Max,
Ob die vom Aurum passen kann ich dir leider nicht sagen, hätte dir allerdings nen Shop die die Bolzen anbieten. Haben zwei aus dem Forum hier schon bestellt und die hatten es die Male sogar auf Lager. Adresse vom Shop: http://freeride-mountain.com
Einfach anschieben dass du die Bolzen von truax brauchst. 

Grüße 
Chris


----------



## Blechnuss (22. Januar 2016)

Moin Jungs,

hat einer schonmal einen RS Monarch RC3 Debon Air in einem Truax gefahren?

Gruß Jens


----------



## Merge (22. Januar 2016)

Leider nein, auch noch von keinen Erfahrungen mit dem im truax Gelesen. 
Willst du das Pilotprojekt starten? 

Grüße,
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spielzeug (23. Januar 2016)

Den Monach gibts leider nicht in 222x70mm Einbaulänge und einen 216 würde ich nicht in das Truax machen. Es gab mal einen hier im Forum der das gemacht hat, ob er Glücklich damit würde haben wir nie erfahren.


----------



## Merge (23. Januar 2016)

Klar, der Federweg schrumpft auf überschlagene 160-165mm zusammen. Wems gefällt soll es machen. Wieso keinen 2016er? Was ist das Problem an dem?
Stimmt, der hat sich leider nie mehr gemeldet. Ich habe sogar seinen Rahmen gekauft  heist, der wird hier auch nicht mehr aktiv sein


----------



## Spielzeug (23. Januar 2016)

216mm Einbaulänge nicht 2016 Jahrgang =) der Monarch ist wie in allen Jahrgängen super und würde im Truax auch gut gehen wenn man das - an FW und die Geo. änderung in betracht zieht.


----------



## Merge (23. Januar 2016)

ach jetzt  daran habe ich mal gar nicht gedacht. 
Den Monarch gibt es doch aber auch in 222mm Einbaulänge? Da gibts dann keine Geo. Änderung, nur eben ein - an Federweg


----------



## Blechnuss (25. Januar 2016)

Moin Moin,

ja das es den Debon Air nicht in 222mm gibt ist mir auch am Wochenende aufgefallen.
Zu meiner Schande muss ich gestehen, dass ich auf der suche nach einem anderen Rahmen bin.


----------



## Spielzeug (6. Februar 2016)

kleines Update:







Lenker: Joystick Analog Carbon 35
Vorbau: Joystick Builder
Sattel: Joystick Binary LT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TomosSupermoto (11. März 2016)

Hallo , Kameraden. Ich bin  seit  neusten glücklicher Besitzer eines Norco Truax 3 von von 2013.  Und das leidige Thema  mit dem Gewicht beschäftigt mich auch. 
Meine Überlegung war den X-fusion Vector R Coil gegen  den Vector Air HLR zu tauschen. 
Dann noch  paar andere Pedale  weil die jetzigen wiegen satte 510 g !
Angedacht sind welche mit max 300 g.
Und original ist die Kurbel Garnitur  Truvativ Ruktion 1.0  mit 34 Kettenblatt  verbaut.  Wer kann mir  eine leichtere Kurbel mit 30 oder 28 Kettenblatt  empfehlen ?
 Die Avid Elixir 1 wurde schon gegen eine Avid Elixir 7 Trail 4 Kolben  Bremse getauscht. 
Der Laufradsatz ist auch  irgendwann  noch  dran , sowie eine  verstellbare Sattelstütze.


----------



## Spielzeug (11. März 2016)

Am meisten Gewicht sparst du bei, LRS, Reifen, Dämpfer, Gabel und Kurbel. 

Da wir ja mit 26" und BSA Gewinde total Oldschool sind, gibts vieles auch sehr günstig im Bikemarkt. 

In deinem Fall, würde ich erst mal Reifen, Kurbel (inkl. Schaltung) und Gabel tauschen.


----------



## TomosSupermoto (12. März 2016)

Kannst du  mit zwecks Kurbel  eine leichtere  empfehlen  , habe  mich damit  noch nicht  wirklich  beschäftigt .  Bräuchte  halt wieder eine 1 fach Kurbel  . ☺


----------



## Spielzeug (13. März 2016)

Leichter als die Ruktion ist eigentlich alles, Im Bikemarkt hier hats viele günstige Alternativen. Ich würde eine Sram XO mit GXP Lager suchen. Danach noch ein X9 Type 2 Wechsler und Shifter. eine 36er Kassette mit 42er Umbaukit. 

und schon bist du die ganzen schweren Parts wie Kurbel und KF X7 Schaltung los. 

Danach Reifen und Variostütze, und schon hast du ein potentes Endurobike


----------



## MaxIBK (26. April 2016)

Servus! Kennt jemand die Einbaubreite vom Innenlager vom Truax 2 2012?


----------



## Spielzeug (27. April 2016)

BSA 73mm


----------



## JKanzinger (27. April 2016)

Würde mein Truax hergeben, wird einfach nimmer benutzt :/
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/770504-norco-truax-2-freeride-enduro-26-x0-ztr

Auf jeden fall ein geiles Gerät!


----------



## NGSler (19. Juni 2016)

LHallo zusammen. 
Bin auf der Suche nach einen neuen Schaltauge fürs Truax.
Finde leider keinen Händler. 
No.21 müsste auch passen. 
Habt ihr einen Tipp.


----------



## Merge (19. Juni 2016)

Ist ein normales Syntace Schaltauge. Die komplette Achse+Aufnahme kommt von Syntace, inklusive dem Schaltauge. Wenn du mal nach Syntace Schaltauge suchst findest du genügend Anbieter


----------



## NGSler (24. Juli 2016)

Danke für den tip. Hat super geklappt. 
Hat jemand schon mal die Lager getauscht??
Bei mir ist das große unten am Trettlager kaputt. 
Wie bring ich die Hülse raus??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TomosSupermoto (22. Oktober 2016)

So kurzer Zwischenstand bei meinem Norco  Upgrade...  Gabel getauscht , Dämpfer getauscht , Kurbel wird noch gewechselt und beim LRS hat es natürlich nicht perfekt geklappt.  Wollte gleich auf 27,5 umrüsten.  Und dann passt der hintere Reifen nicht rein.  ist ein Schwalbe Nobby Nic  in 27,5 x 2,35 montiert, der gleiche ist auch vorn montiert.  Wollte jetzt  hinten einen Conti Trail King in 2,2 montieren. Der müsste doch passen , oder Wer hat andere  Vorschläge.  Geplantes Einsatz Gebiet  Allmountain Enduro   und Flowtrails.


----------



## Spielzeug (23. Oktober 2016)

ich hatte testweise diese Combi drauf. Roval Carbon LRS und Maxxis Shorty in 2.3 ging gut, oben wars etwas eng.


----------



## TomosSupermoto (24. Oktober 2016)

Das macht doch sicherlich auch noch mal einen Unterschied  zwischen  M oder L Rahmen  ? Bzgl der Reifen Freigängigkeit ?


----------



## tom_ass (24. Oktober 2016)

Ich glaubs nicht.
Hab nen L und bei meinem DHR2 mit 650B (Felge ist ne Spank Spoon in 30mm) ist es auch mehr als knapp oben.
Unten ist es überhaupt kein Problem.
ABER...es geht ohne das was schleift. 
Selbst DH / Bikepark etc. 

Würde mit der Kombo eher im Trockenen fahren. 
Wenns mal so pappigen Lehmboden hat der einem die Reifen zukleistert wird die obere kleine Brücke vor der Wippe zum Abstreifer.

Es würde ausreichen (falls einer das nötige Know How und Schweißgerät hat) die Brücke 5mm weiter nach oben zu verlegen.
Platz wäre da.
Damit wäre auch das Problem auch aus der Welt.

Hab es übrigens mit der Kombo (650B vorne und hinten) jetzt mal am Reschenpass bewegt und muss sagen das es sich traumhaft fährt.


----------



## TomosSupermoto (24. Oktober 2016)

Na ich werde jetzt mal hinten noch einen anderen Reifen drauf machen , und dann schau ich mal weiter.  Für den Schlamm Einsatz kann ich ja immer noch hinten wieder das 26" Rad rein machen die Kombo dürfte ja auch gut zu fahren sein.


----------



## tom_ass (25. Oktober 2016)

sorry...seh gerade erst das su es mit einem Nobby Nic versucht hast.
Hatte auch mal testweise nen Hans Dampf drauf.
Damit hab ich es noch nicht einmal in den Rahmen bekommen...der baut einfach viel zu hoch und schleift deshalb.


----------



## Merge (26. Oktober 2016)

Heist, dass Schwalbe generell für den Rahmen zu hoch baut?


----------



## tom_ass (26. Oktober 2016)

Meiner Meinung nach schon.

Also ein 27,5 x 2,35" Hans Dampf hat bei mir nicht gepasst...der war schon zu hoch.
Dafür aber ein Minion DHR2 in 27,5 x 2,4"... der hat jetzt noch so 4-5mm Luft bis zur hinteren Brücke.

Hab sowieso das Gefühl das die Schwalbe wesentlich "balloniger" sind als die Maxxis.

Mittlerweile haben die sich ja schon ein wenig angepasst.
Wenn ich das mit meinen alten Reifen vergleiche, da war der 26" Maxxis DHR & DHF in 2,5" schmaler als der 2,35 Schwalbe.

Da frag ich mich nur wo ist die DIN Norm wenn man sie braucht.


----------



## TomosSupermoto (2. November 2016)

So   Felge  mit neuem Reifen ist montiert , allerdings ist das eine verdammt knappe Angelegenheit   
Im selben Atemzug haben auch die neuen Huber Bushings ihren Platz eingenommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil.888 (3. Dezember 2016)

Hallo, 
weiß jemand wie man die Hauptlager/Schwingenlager raus bekommt?
Da ist ja noch diese Hülse drin mit Inbus-Aufnahme.


----------



## TomosSupermoto (28. Februar 2017)

Aufgrund des massiven Platzmangel wurden die 27,5 Zoll Laufräder wieder verkauft.  Und das gute Norco rollt weiterhin ganz Oldschool like auf 26 Zoll.


----------



## tom_ass (22. August 2017)

Moin zusammen,

da ich mein Truax gerade überhole bzw. per Hand poliere ist mir da was in den Sinn gekommen.






Hier ist eins der ersten Truax zu sehen das im Gegensatz zur Serie eine interne Kabelführung hatte.

Hat einer von euch schon mal Hand angelegt und gebohrt?
Und wo würdet ihr den unteren Ausgang für die Kabel machen? 
Unterhalb des Unterrohrs kurz vor dem Tretlager oder auf der Rückseite des Sitzrohrs (ganz unten wo das Gusset sitzt)?


----------



## TomosSupermoto (23. August 2017)

Hat wer Interesse an einem X Fusion Vector HLR AIR Dämpfer mit Huber Bushings  passend für Norco Truax  ?


----------



## Merge (31. August 2017)

@tom_ass 
Die Gedankenspielerei hatte ich auch schon mal. Aber ich glaube ich könnte nicht mehr drauf sitzen und mich ganz sicher fühlen. Aber schön wäre es natürlich! Frage mich immernoch warum Norco das nicht in Serie gebracht hat, wirklich schade aber wird seinen Grund haben. 
Zum Thema wohin ich die Bohrung setzen würde. Wahrscheinlich am Sitzrohr, dort scheint mir etwas mehr "Fleisch" gelassen zu sein. Unterrohr wäre zwar schöner zum verlegen der Leitungen gewesen, dafür sind sie am sitzrohr aber auch etwas geschützter. 
Bitte poste dann hier mal Bilder falls du es wirklich machst! Würde mich schwer interessieren


----------



## tom_ass (31. August 2017)

Habs gemacht 

das "Tropfloch" am Tretlager habe ich aufgebohrt. Passt wunderbar und es schein so als wären die Rohre schon dafür vorgesehen (der Übergang vom Unterrohr zum Tretlager ist verschliffen und hat eine nut wo der Zug seinen Platz finden sollte).
Eingang zur Kettenstrebe musste auch nur von 3mm auf 5mm aufgebohrt werden.
Bilder sagen halt mehr...






Knapp 4mm rausgefeilt. Auch hier vor dem Schaltwerk passt alles wunderbar.






Steuerrohr wird gemacht wenn die Gummitülle da ist






p.s. was für eine Drechsarbeit die 6 Kabelanschläge vom Unterrohr zu entfernen und zu verschleifen...aber optisch lohnt es sich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tom_ass (7. September 2017)

Klappt alles wunderbar und ganz wichtig, ohne Geräusche im Unterrohr.
Gummitülle ist die Shimano DI2. Die musste noch ein bischen aufgebohrt werden aber das war es auch schon an Anpassungen.


----------



## Merge (7. September 2017)

Muss schon sagen das sieht sehr sehr geil aus  besonders weil du die Kabelanschläge auch entfernt hast. Hat sich auf jedenfall gelohnt!Ziemlich gute Idee einfach das Tropfloch aufzubohren! 
sehr interessant dass das Bike darauf schon ausgelegt ist, wieso kam das dann nie in der Serie? 
Wie hast du denn die Kabelanschläge entfernt? Per Hand gefeilt?


----------



## tom_ass (8. September 2017)

ja...alles per Hand. Auch das polieren...eine ganz schöne Drecksarbeit.
Was man auf den Bilder nicht erkennen kann ist das auch die Aufnahme für dem Umwerfer weggefeilt wurde.
So über 2-3 Wochen Abends immer mal wieder 1-2 Stunden.


----------



## The_Riddler (6. Oktober 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

verkaufe mein 2011 Range. Ziemlich spaßig aufgebaut.

https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...o-cane-creek-sram-x0-hope/731374756-217-15740

Vielleicht hat ja jemand Interesse 

Viele Grüße


----------



## RolliRolltRund (5. Juni 2019)

Ignorieren...


----------



## NGSler (12. Juni 2019)

Hallo zusammen. 
Hätte für das Truax noch paar Schaltaugen über. Wer was braucht einfach melden.


----------

